# Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?



## Colophonius (24. März 2013)

Hey

Aus gegebenem Anlass interessiert es mich echt, wieviele hier überhaupt Tarnklamotten tragen. 

Ich selbst trage nie Tarnklamotten (wie auch immer man sie definiert) und habe auch nicht vor, welche zu tragen. Ich muss nicht wie ein Soldat am Wasser sitzen, mir reichen ein paar alte Klamotten, die ich sonst eher nicht mehr tragen werde.


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Meine Nachbarn denken immer ich zieh in Kampf#h


----------



## sevone (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich trage gern Tarnkleidung, allerdings nicht, um mich zu tarnen, sondern weil ich militärische Bekleidung zum Angeln unter trockenen Bedingungen als sehr praktisch empfinde. Es sind mehrere große Taschen für Ausrüstungsgegenstände vorhanden (ich trage z.B. immer ein Messer in einer Seitentasche am Oberschenkel, sodass ich auch "einarmig" darauf zugreifen kann, wenn ich die andere Hand grad nicht frei habe), die Kleidung ist robust, leicht zu reinigen und darüber hinaus sehr günstig.


----------



## Jose (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

fehlt die option "NIE"


----------



## Colophonius (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Jose schrieb:


> fehlt die option "NIE"



Dachte, das sei mit "eigentlich nie" abgedeckt.


----------



## wusel345 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich hatte fast 8 Jahre lang eine Tarnhose vom Bund. Billig gekauft und verdammt strapazierfähig. Zum Angeln und bei der Gartenarbeit irre bequem und man muss sich nicht so in acht nehmen, wenns mal dreckig zugeht. Nun isse hin, aber die nächste wird kommen.


----------



## peiner freak (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ich habe es gerne gemütlich beim angeln also bw statt jeans.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hab grade keine, trag alte Jagdklamotten von meinem Dad auf - früher hatte ich welche, werde ich - sofern notwendig - auch wieder kaufen.

Preiswert, strapazierfähig - 
.............und ich seh eh in allen Klamotten Spitze aus!!!
;-))))


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Irgend ein Teil meiner Angelkleidung entstammt eigentlich immer dieser Ecke. Vorzugsweise die Jacke nach amerikanischem Muster in der Ausführung "woodland".

Praktisch, preiswert, robust, große Taschen, schnell trocknend und wer mich in diesem Aufzug erblickt, der sieht sowieso aufs erste mal, dass ich garantiert kein Militarist bin. Vergleichbare zivile Angeljacken kosten locker das doppelte bis dreifache und die eingesparte Knete verblitz ich lieber im Angelladen für sinnvollere Dinge.

So laufe ich nun bestimmt schon seit 20 Jahren durchs Angler- und machmal durchs Alltagsleben. Gestört hat das bis jetzt noch keinen. Einzige Ausnahme war vielleicht meine Ex-Frau, weil das nicht "schick" aussieht. Aber das kennt man(n) ja. Wind weht, Frau spricht!


----------



## fordfan1 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Sehe ich ähnlich,bequem und dank der vielen Taschen auch äusserst praktisch.

Man muss es natürlich auch nicht übertreiben,wenn ich ne Tarnhose trage brauche ich keine Jacke/Weste in gleicher Optik und umgekehrt.


----------



## Bodensee89 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich hab keine richtigen Tarnklamotten. 

Allerdings hab ich ne olive Bundeswehrhose die ich immer zum Angeln anhabe wenn nicht grad Hochsommer ist.
Sie ist robust, bequem und praktisch.


----------



## prinz1 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

hallo
trage gerne und auch in der "normalen" freizeit tarnklamotten.
sehr robust eben und praktisch. die bw-jacke ist mein ständiger begleiter,
natürlich ohne namensschild.
meine bw-hose hat den geist aufgegeben nach 8-jähriger nutzung.
die neue ist schon fast bestellt.
i like it!!!!
btw: zum bund bin ich überhaupt nicht gerne gegangen, ich halt von dem "schaixx" nicht viel.
aber die klamotten sind der hammer.
gruß

der prinz


----------



## Finke20 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

:vik:

So ist es Thomas #6 ein von Natur aus schöner Angler, kann tragen was er will. Er hat (oder macht) in allen Klamotten eine gute Figur |bigeyes |supergri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> So ist es thomas #6 ein von natur aus schöner angler, kann tragen was er will. Er hat (oder macht) in allen klamotten eine gute figur |bigeyes |supergri.


eben!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Case (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Praktisch, preiswert, strapazierfähig. 
Und ich bin doch nicht auf ner Modenschau. 
Wer mich so nicht sehen will, soll halt fort bleiben.

Case


----------



## Moerser83 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Mal so mal so aber zb. Bundeswehrhosen sind Strapazierfähig und man geht mit ihr doch anders um wie mit Straßenkleidung.


----------



## Breamhunter (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wenn sowas nicht dazu zählt, trage ich nie Tarnklamotten. Ein bißchen waidmännisch sollte man ja schon losziehen 

Btw: Ich habe hier übrigens noch 2 Original BW-Parkas aus meiner BW-Zeit rumhägen. Größe ca. XL. Sind noch aus Zeiten des kalten Krieges. Oliv-Einfach. Evtl. hat ja jemand Interesse #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab grade keine, trag alte Jagdklamotten von meinem Dad auf - früher hatte ich welche, werde ich - sofern notwendig - auch wieder kaufen.
> 
> Preiswert, strapazierfähig -
> *.............und ich seh eh in allen Klamotten Spitze aus!!!
> ;-))))*


*
*


der war gut thomas#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab grade keine, trag alte Jagdklamotten von meinem Dad auf




war der mal Feldjäger und wenn ja, seit wann tragen die Sandaletten? duck und weg


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Case schrieb:


> Praktisch, preiswert, strapazierfähig.
> Und ich bin doch nicht auf ner Modenschau.
> *Wer mich so nicht sehen will, soll halt fort bleiben*.
> 
> Case



Ganz meiner Meinung. Es bleibt immer noch die Alternative wegzusehen.

Wir werden ja auch nicht gefragt, ob uns immer alles gefällt, was andere so zur Schau tragen!

Beispiel gefällig?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29793496.63143.269905546461291&type=1&theater


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich kaufe meine Baggyhosen auch in einem Armyshop, die gibt es glücklicherweise auch in schwarz oder beige.
Diese Art von Hosen trage ich auch im Alltag, nur eben nicht in Tarnfarben,damit käme ich mir doch zu bescheuert vor!
Ansonsten BW Socken im Winter und die Long Johns.
Jacken aus dem Outdoor oder Jagdbereich.



> So laufe ich nun bestimmt schon seit  20 Jahren durchs Angler- und machmal durchs Alltagsleben. Gestört hat  das bis jetzt noch keinen. Einzige Ausnahme war vielleicht meine  Ex-Frau, weil das nicht "schick" aussieht.



@Andal, dass ist übertragbar und bei zuviel Gemecker, musste sie dann auch allein losziehen, um sich betrachten zu lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Mist..verklickt.#t

Eine Stimme mehr rechnen bei Punkt 2.

Ich seh das auch so - einen schönen Menschen entstellt nix!:m


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Moin moin,

Hab mir vor etlichen Jahren  2x Hose , Jacke u. Hemd ( alles flecktarn)fürn 20er bei Ebay gkauft. Dazu noch fürn 10 den Nässeschutz (alte Ausführung)
Seid dem trag ich die Klamotten beim angeln regelmäßig.Selten aber als komplette Montur - meist in "Einzelteilen".
Gelgentlich auch bei Arbeiten an Haus u. Hof. Außerhalb davon eher selten - ganz selten....


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*


Das *"eigentlich nie" *in der Abstimmung stört mich. Ich trage
*"nie"* Tarnkleidung.


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Vielleicht will man sich ja tarnen um nervige Fragen von Passanten aus dem Weg zu gehen


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Ich seh das auch so - einen schönen Menschen entstellt nix!


Dazu müßtest erstmal schön sein!


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab grade keine, trag alte Jagdklamotten von meinem Dad auf - früher hatte ich welche, werde ich - sofern notwendig - auch wieder kaufen.
> 
> Preiswert, strapazierfähig -
> .............*und ich seh eh in allen Klamotten Spitze aus!!!*
> ;-))))


 

In der Dunkelheit sind eh alle Katzen grau.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Dazu müßtest erstmal schön sein!



da bettelt einer um ne verwarnung


----------



## MIG 29 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ich trage immer BW Hosen, jetzt werde auch öfters Jacke anziehen. ich war Zeitsoldat, 4 Jahre, und dann bekommt man nach dem ausscheiden BW Klamotten und 2 Paar neue Schuhe mit. 

Diese Klamotten sind sehr praktisch, nicht nur beim angeln. Mir hat noch niemand was gesagt oder deswegen böse angeschaut.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

öhm.......... ich muß weg....


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Jaja die guten alten BW Klamotten sind der Hammer. Ich verstehe nur nicht warum hier Leute tlw. Hosen und Parkas haben. Wir mussten alles bis auf Schuhe / Stiefel, Unterschwäsche und Shirts abgeben. Die Stiefel trage ich sehr gerne zum angeln. 

Würde ich an den Nässe und Kälteschutz kommen, würde ich mir den direkt zulegen. Praktischer gehts nicht. Zu den Hosen muss man auch nichts sagen. Viele große Taschen und sehr bequem. Und man sieht den Dreck nicht sofort. Eigentlich spricht alles für die BW Kleidung. Obwohl ich mich als Zivilist in dem kompletten Nässeschutz Outfit beim Angeln auch komisch fühlen würde. :q

Wie ich dabei aussehe ist mit zumindestens komplett scheiß egal. Hab beim Angeln noch nie eine abgeschleppt. :q


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Da ich weis, worum es in dieser Umfarge geht - und als "betroffener Carphantaaa" eventuell das Bild etwas verrücken kann:

Der modisch gekleidete Craphanta rennt nicht in BW-Flecktarn los, auch nicht in Oldshool-BW-Olivgrün und ganz sicher nicht in NVA-Ein-Strich-Kein-Strich, sondern in Realtree (siehe: http://www.pirschershop.de/Tarnmuster), welches von diversen, meist dem Carphanta-Sektor sehr zugeneigten, Tackleproduzenten in Form von sognenannter Funktionsbekleidung  angeboten wird.

Und ich denke, dass eben genau diese - teilweise extrem auffälligen - Tarnmuster des Gemütes Erregung waren.

Ok, jetzt mal im Ernst: ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Beschluss in dem besagten Verein gefasst worden ist, weil dort ein paar Karpfenangler in BW-Flecktarn am Wasser sitzen. Schaut man sich mal diverse Videos bei youtube an, wird man sehr schnell sehen, dass entweder "zivile" Klamotten getragen werden (es gibt bei der Funktionsbekleidung für den Karpfenangler in der Tat nur das Extrem - entweder schlicht oliv oder eben auffallend Realtree - irgendwas dazwischen muss man in den Katalogen lange suchen) oder aber eben das Realtreedesign. Und ganz ehrlich? Das passt a) nicht in unsere Landschaft und b) auch nicht zum Angeln ... weil es schlicht für den Jagdbetrieb entwickelt wurde und ganz andere Bedürfnisse befriedigen muss(te).

Das normale Camomuster dürfte indes bereits gesellschaftsfähig sein - ich kann mich erinnern, dass vor wenigen Jahren noch diverse Modelabel auf den Camodesign-Zug aufgesprungen sind und stinknormale Alltagskleidung in einem solchen Muster angeboten haben (meine Holde hat von mir so eine Hose geschenkt bekommen und auch ich selbst besitze slch eine "Combattrouser"). Das übliche US-Tarnmuster ist also ganz sicher nichts, was die Gemüter über Gebühr erregt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Würde ich an den Nässe und Kälteschutz kommen, würde ich mir den direkt zulegen.



Kannst doch kaufen.
Benutz mal google.....#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Dazu müßtest erstmal schön sein!



Guckst du Bild.
So schön glänzt kein Zweiter.:m


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich trage grundsätzlich keine Tarnkleidung. Ich finde einfach, dass es bei erwachsenen Menschen affig aussieht...wir sind früher als Kinder in Camouflage im Wald rumgelaufen. Um sich zu "tarnen" reicht auch olivfarbene Kleidung. #hAber jedem das Seine...


----------



## Breamhunter (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Würde ich an den Nässe und Kälteschutz kommen, würde ich mir den direkt zulegen.



Jau, hier z.B.  Da gibts sogar die knitterfreie Kopfbedeckung |supergri


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Unter dem Strich geht es doch gar nicht um Tarnflecken. 

Es geht ausschließlich darum, dass die "anderen" etwas machen, was "ich" nicht mache, also muss das falsch sein. Darum brauche "ich" auf Biegen und Brechen einen Aufhänger, um die "anderen" irgendwie von der Seite her anzumachen und ihnen im besten Fall einen Schaden zufügen, weil "ich" ja der Beste überhaupt bin!


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Affig aussehen? Ok - Geschmacksfrage - versteh ich. 

Was das tarnen betrifft .... -->Thema verfehlt. Ums tarnen gehts keinen der Träger von diesen Klamotten....


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was das tarnen betrifft .... -->Thema verfehlt. Ums tarnen gehts keinen der Träger von diesen Klamotten....



Das weiss nicht leider nicht, da ich weder Gedanken lesen kann, noch alle "Tarnklamottenträger" befragt habe...

Aber was die Funktionalität betrifft, gibt es diese "Tarnkleidung" auch in oliv, schwarz, etc. 

Aber wie gesagt, es ist jedem selber überlassen, wie er sich in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Mal sehen ob ich die auch in nem Army Shop oder so finde. Probiere die Sachen lieber vorher an. Den Kälteschutz mit langem Kragen und den Nässeschutz kann ich jederzeit empfehlen. :m


----------



## antonio (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Unter dem Strich geht es doch gar nicht um Tarnflecken.
> 
> Es geht ausschließlich darum, dass die "anderen" etwas machen, was "ich" nicht mache, also muss das falsch sein. Darum brauche "ich" auf Biegen und Brechen einen Aufhänger, um die "anderen" irgendwie von der Seite her anzumachen und ihnen im besten Fall einen Schaden zufügen, weil "ich" ja der Beste überhaupt bin!



#6#6#6

wieder mal auf den punkt gebracht.
jeder soll doch das anziehen was er will.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> seit wann tragen die Sandaletten?


Hier gehts ja um Klamotten - meine Sommerangelschuhe, die Du einfach so  Sandalen nennst, sind keine Klamotten sondern Schuhwerk..


Und da ich nicht nur grundsätzlich der Schönste binb, sondern auch die schönsten Füße hab, kann ich - davon ab - halt auch Sandalen anziehen.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## michl88 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Trage nie Tarnklamotten-kann denen einfach nichts abgewinnen.
Mein Bruder als Berufssoldat sieht das allerdings gaaaanz anders...
Schläft aber auch unter seiner Einsatzbehausung, während ich im Zelt residier und will keinen Unterschied erkennen.
Aber Soldaten sind ja eh ein anderer Schlag Menschen


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

......


lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Das weiss nicht leider nicht, da ich weder Gedanken lesen kann, noch alle "Tarnklamottenträger" befragt habe...
> 
> Wenn du das nicht weißt - Warum dann der "Tarnvorwurf"? Warum nicht vorher die Frage nach dem WARUM des Kaufes , des Tragens dieser Kleidung??
> 
> ...


----------



## mathei (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ich trage nie welche. liegt aber wohl auch daran, daß ich zu 90 % bootsangler bin. also im sommer, wenn es heiß ist nur ne badehose.


----------



## paule79 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hallo,
wo fangen Tarnklamotten an?
Meistens trage ich Sachen zum angeln die sind eben grün,oliv oder braun. 

Einfach aber nur ,weil weiße Klamotten schnell sichtbar dreckig sind und man in pink direkt auffällt.
Ich hatte mal ein pinkes Iglu Zelt und das war scon von weitem sichtbar,da finde ich grün,oliv oder braun schon besser.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Rumpi87 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ohne meine BW-Hose gehts nicht ans Wasser! 
Die ist total bequem, hat ausreichend Taschen, ist einigermaßen wasserabweisend und wenn die dreckig wird ist`s auch nicht schlimm! Da kommt keine andere hose gegen an... 
Mehr an Tarnklamotten trage ich dann eigtl. auch nicht... 
Ausser zwischendruch noch Springerstiefel, aber nur wenn ich nicht genau weiß ob das Wetter mitspielt oder ich durch unwegsames gelände muss. 
In vielen punkten sind Klamotten von der BW zum Angeln echt super! #6


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ......



Naja, wenn es eine Rolle spielt, dass man eine "getarnte" Hose für ein paar Euro weniger bekommt als eine "normale" Hose würde ich mir evtl. ein günstigeres Hobbie suchen... |rolleyes


----------



## antonio (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es eine Rolle spielt, dass man eine "getarnte" Hose für ein paar Euro weniger bekommt als eine "normale" Hose würde ich mir evtl. ein günstigeres Hobbie suchen... |rolleyes



was soll denn das?
warum soll man sich keine preisgünstigen robustern sachen holen?
deiner meinung nach also angeln nur für finanziell gut gestellte?#d

antonio


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



antonio schrieb:


> was soll denn das?
> warum soll man sich keine preisgünstigen robustern sachen holen?
> deiner meinung nach also angeln nur für finanziell gut gestellte?#d
> 
> antonio



Nein, um Gottes Willen. Aber "gunnar" hat angeführt, dass ein Grund für den Kauf von "Tarnklamotten" der günstige Preis im Vergleich zu anderer Kleidung ist. Naja, und wenn die paar Mark den Ausschlag geben...du verstehst, was ich meine? Ob ich jetzt glaube, dass es am günstigen Preis liegt oder nicht, lasse ich das mal dahin gestellt.

Von mir aus können sich die Tarnklamottenverfechter auch die Gesichter noch zusätzlich schwarz anmalen...mir persönlich ist das wurscht. Ich muss nur schmunzeln, wenn ich erwachsene Menschen in einem solchen Aufzug sehe.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Also ich kann das Preisargument nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn für wenig Geld dennoch eine gute Materialqualität geboten wird!
Es soll auch Menschen geben, die sich nicht über ihre (Marken)Kleidung
definieren und ihr Geld lieber an anderer Stelle verbraten!
Und wenn ich mir ansehe, was heute z.B. eine normale (Marken)Jeans kostet,dass geht ja erst so ab 100€ los und dass soll ich zahlen, nur um damit vielleicht meinen Mitmenschen
zu gefallen?
Da sind diese und deren Meinung, über meine"günstig" Bekleidung, doch lieber egal!

Jürgen


----------



## phirania (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

trage ich eigendlich immer beim angeln,sind robust und praktisch  ,pflegeleicht.
des weiteren, bin ich viel in der natur unterwegs zum fotograpfieren und habe somit den effekt nicht so leicht aufzufallen,als wenn ich mit irgend welchen hellen klamotten unterwegs bin.
und,warum soll ich viel geld für teure markenklamotten ausgeben,wenns der gute alte flecktarn auch tut..


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hi,

mein Hut den ich oft beim angeln trage ist in Tarnfarbe.
Sons hab ich da mal nee Filzjacke in Tarnfarbe an oder eine Hose.Aber komplett von oben bis unten lauf ich damit nie rum mag ich persönlich nicht so gerne.


----------



## antonio (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@lifeofmyown 

na dann schmunzel doch und laß sie machen.
ich find überhaupt nichts verwerfliches daran, wenn man sich sehr preiswerte klamotten holt, die zudem noch robust sind und die anforderungen(qualitätsmäßig), die man an sie stellt erfüllen.
und für manchen geben die "paar mark" eben den ausschlag.
aber daraus zu folgern, sie sollen sich ein anderes preiswerteres hobby suchen, halte ich für falsch.

antonio


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also ich kann das Preisargument nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn für wenig Geld dennoch eine gute Materialqualität geboten wird!
> Es soll auch Menschen geben, die sich nicht über ihre (Marken)Kleidung
> definieren und ihr Geld lieber an anderer Stelle verbraten!
> 
> Jürgen



Wie gesagt, ich persönlich glaube nicht daran, dass der Preis das Hauptargument ist. Angeln kostet eben Geld und ich kann mir eben nicht vorstellen, dass da jemand wegen 5 Euro mehr oder weniger zu einer "Tarnhose" greift. Ich habe olivfarbene und schwarze Cargohosen. Die haben auch eine annehmbare Qualität und haben nur 20 Euro gekostet. 
Ich persönlich glaube einfach, dass den "Tarnklamottenträgern" einfach der Look gefällt. Aber das ist eben wiederum Geschmackssache. #6

Ich halte auch nichts davon, bestimmte Kleidung am Wasser vorzuschreiben oder zu verbieten! Aber wenn ich so manchen 50jährigen in voller Tarnmontur am Wasser sehe...tut mir leid, aber so jemand kann ich persönlich nicht ernst nehmen. Trotzdem kann ja jeder tragen was er möchte.


----------



## antonio (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

was du glaubst ist völlig unintressant.
ja und selbst wenn es ihnen gefällt.
dem einen gefällt das und dem anderen das.
jeder soll doch diesbezüglich tun können was er will, ohne das ihm von anderen reingeredet wird und ihm ans herz gelegt wird, sich zu überlegen, sich nicht ein billigeres hobby zu suchen.

antonio


----------



## thanatos (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

:q,wenn,sie mir "zulaufen" würden,würde ich sie auch tragen
sind meist mit gut durchdachten Taschen versehen,wegen der
Farbe aber extra kaufen nicht.
Als unser 30 ha See von drei VEB Ferienlagern mit ca
60 Tretbooten und Kähnen in Beschlag genommen war
hab ich an schönen Tagen pudelnackt beim Angeln in meinem
Kahn gesessen ,die Wirkung war enorm,90% haben einen
extrem großen Bogen um mich gemacht,ansosten hatten sie
kein Problem damit über die Posen zu fahren und einen
noch dumm vollzuquatschen,davor hätten mich die besten
Tarnklamotten auch nicht geschützt.


----------



## Steinbuttt (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Bin ich zum Angeln in der Natur unterwegs, bevorzuge ich Bekleidung in Tarnfarben. Ich möchte mich beim Angeln in die Natur integrieren und nicht als "bunter Vogel durch die Botanik hüpfen"!

Unauffällige/farblich angepaßte Bekleidung und damit verbundenes behutsames/ruhiges Verhalten an Gewässern ermöglicht nämlich nicht nur bessere Fänge, sondern auch so manche Beobachtung im und am Gewässer, die einem im "Neonlook" wahrscheinlich entgangen wäre!

Als Tarnbekleidung kommen bei mir Klamotten aus dem Militärbereich, aber auch zum großen Teil aus dem Outdoorbereich zum Einsatz.

Wenn ich vom Boot oder zB in Häfen angle, dann ist mir der "Tarnlook" nicht so wichtig!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich persönlich glaube nicht daran, dass der Preis das Hauptargument ist. Angeln kostet eben Geld und ich kann mir eben nicht vorstellen, dass da jemand wegen 5 Euro mehr oder weniger zu einer "Tarnhose" greift. Ich habe olivfarbene und schwarze Cargohosen. Die haben auch eine annehmbare Qualität und haben nur 20 Euro gekostet.
> Ich persönlich glaube einfach, dass den "Tarnklamottenträgern" einfach der Look gefällt. Aber das ist eben wiederum Geschmackssache. #6
> 
> Ich halte auch nichts davon, bestimmte Kleidung am Wasser vorzuschreiben oder zu verbieten! Aber wenn ich so manchen 50jährigen in voller Tarnmontur am Wasser sehe...tut mir leid, aber so jemand kann ich persönlich nicht ernst nehmen. Trotzdem kann ja jeder tragen was er möchte.



Jetzt stell dir mal vor, es würde einer folgende Behauptung aufstellen:

"Jemand, der ohne Not seinen Urlaub, wie ein Flüchtling, unter dem Fetzendach verbringt, der sich keine ordentliche Unterkunft leistet, den kann ich nicht ernst nehmen!"

Du wirst natürlich empört sein. Aber es ist haargenau deine Argumentationsschiene!


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



antonio schrieb:


> was du glaubst ist völlig unintressant.
> ja und selbst wenn es ihnen gefällt.
> dem einen gefällt das und dem anderen das.
> jeder soll doch diesbezüglich tun können was er will, ohne das ihm von anderen reingeredet wird und ihm ans herz gelegt wird, sich zu überlegen, sich nicht ein billigeres hobby zu suchen.
> ...



Und was du versuchst mir in den Mund zu legen ist ebenso uninteressant... #6 Es kann ja auch jeder anziehen, was er möchte. Und wenn ich persönlich das affig oder zum lachen oder sonst was finde, ist das eben genauso meine Sache wie das Tragen von Tarnfummel die der anderen ist. Ich bin jetzt raus. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich an einem solchen Thema dermaßen fest beissen kann. Viva la revolution! :vik:


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es eine Rolle spielt, dass man eine "getarnte" Hose für ein paar Euro weniger bekommt als eine "normale" Hose *würde ich mir evtl. ein günstigeres Hobbie suchen... *|rolleyes


 
Solch Gedankengänge ist mir keine Antwort wert.


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir mal vor, es würde einer folgende Behauptung aufstellen:
> 
> "Jemand, der ohne Not seinen Urlaub, wie ein Flüchtling, unter dem Fetzendach verbringt, der sich keine ordentliche Unterkunft leistet, den kann ich nicht ernst nehmen!"
> 
> Du wirst natürlich empört sein. Aber es ist haargenau deine Argumentationsschiene!



Ich bin nicht empört, aber es entspricht in keinster Weise meiner Argumentation.

Ich glaube eben schlicht und ergreifend nicht, dass Tarnklamotten ausschliesslich wegen des Preises gekauft werden. Das kann man ja auch mit einer einfachen Suche in einschlägigen Onlineshops etc. widerlegen. Aber wie gesagt, soll jeder machen, was er für richtig hält.

Andal, es geht ja grundätzlich gar nicht ums leisten können oder kennst du jemand der den ganzen Tag Tarnklamotten trägt, weil es die günstigsten Klamotten sind, die man bekommt?


----------



## Pitti (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich trage immer Tarnkleidung beim Angeln, wie andere darüber Denken ist mir Wurscht ! Auch sehe ich keinen Grund mich deshalb zurechtfertigen. Wenn ein Verein seinen Mitgliedern und anderen Unterpächtern, die Kleidung vorschreibt, wird es wohl nicht mehr lange ein Verein sein. Ich sehe darin ein Verstoß in den Grundrechten eines jeden.


----------



## antonio (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Und was du versuchst mir in den Mund zu legen ist ebenso uninteressant... #6 Es kann ja auch jeder anziehen, was er möchte. Und wenn ich persönlich das affig oder zum lachen oder sonst was finde, ist das eben genauso meine Sache wie das Tragen von Tarnfummel die der anderen ist. Ich bin jetzt raus. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich an einem solchen Thema dermaßen fest beissen kann. Viva la revolution! :vik:



ich leg dir nichts in den mund, du hast selber geschrieben:

"Naja, wenn es eine Rolle spielt, dass man eine "getarnte" Hose für ein paar Euro weniger bekommt als eine "normale" Hose würde ich mir evtl. ein günstigeres Hobbie suchen..."

wenn es dir egal wäre, dann würdest du nicht solche äußerungen tätigen.

antonio


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ja doch, so einen kenne ich und der holt sich die Klamotten auch noch gebraucht, weil es sie sich sonst auch nicht leisten könnte. So etwas gibt es auch in Deutschland.

Aber es geht um Angler und nicht um den Alltag und auch da gibt es Dinge, die trotzdem vorkommen, auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst.


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber es geht um Angler und nicht um den Alltag und auch da gibt es Dinge, die trotzdem vorkommen, auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst.



Sehe ich genauso! #h Aber es sei mir gestattet, meine eigene Meinung zu haben.


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



antonio schrieb:


> ich leg dir nichts in den mund, du hast selber geschrieben:
> 
> "Naja, wenn es eine Rolle spielt, dass man eine "getarnte" Hose für ein paar Euro weniger bekommt als eine "normale" Hose würde ich mir evtl. ein günstigeres Hobbie suchen..."
> 
> ...



KLICK

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wenn irgendetwas im Bezug auf Kleidung "affig" ist, dann sind es Männer die sich Ihre Kleidung danach aussuchen, welche Außenwirkung sie damit erzeugen.

Kleidung muss funktionieren, lange halten und dazu möglichst wenig kosten. Ob grün, schwarz, braun oder gefleckt ist wumpe.
Und wenn ich zwei funktional gleiche Kleidungsstück habe, und das in Flecktarn ist einen Euro billiger, dann kaufe ich das Flecktarn. Oder eben andersrum. 

Bei mir entscheidet also das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, und die schnelle Verfügbarkeit. Will heißen, wenn ich neue Klamotten brauche wird nicht lange rumgesucht. Das erste was in den Rahmen passt, wird gekauft. Bis jetzt waren das zwei leichte Sommerhosen in Flecktarn vom Wochenmarkt für ´nen Zehner und eine ganze Reihe BW-Klamotten in Nato-oliv.
Dazu ne schwarze Jacke aus dem Arbeitskleidungsbedarf, wasserdicht, robust, warm und mit ausreichend Taschen, und fertig.


----------



## lifeofmyown (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendetwas im Bezug auf Kleidung "affig" ist, dann sind es Männer die sich Ihre Kleidung danach aussuchen, welche Außenwirkung sie damit erzeugen.



Das hat ja hier niemand behauptet! 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich zwei funktional gleiche Kleidungsstück habe, und das in Flecktarn ist einen Euro billiger, dann kaufe ich das Flecktarn. Oder eben andersrum.



Da ich annehme, dass dich ein Euro weder ärmer noch reicher macht, gehe ich davon aus dass dir Tarnklamotten auch gefallen. Oder findest du die ******** und du brauchst den Euro zum überleben? Falls ja, nehme ich alles zurück. 
Die Sache mit dem Gefallen wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, sonst nichts. #g Und Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Aber das ist ja auch gut so.


----------



## GeorgeB (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Ralle schrieb:
> 
> Kleidung muss funktionieren, lange halten und dazu möglichst wenig kosten. Ob grün, schwarz, braun oder gefleckt ist wumpe.



So mag der ein oder andere ältere Mensch denken. Geht aber weit an der Realität vorbei. Beim Kauf von Klamotten achten weite Teile der Bevölkerung faktisch auf das damit verbundene Image. Das bestätigt auch die Werbung.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ralle, mit der Einstellung bist du sicherlich nicht ganz allein (ich seh das ähnlich pragmatisch).

Bei der angesprochenen Anglergruppe allerdings läuft es zuweilen jedoch deutlich anders (Ausnahmen bestätigen usw.). Hier zählt nicht selten das Emblem/der Schriftzug, der auf den entsprechenden Klamotten aufgebracht ist.

Als einzig funktional gilt nicht selten nur, wenn Shimano, Pinewood, Nash, Trakker oder sonstige Szenemarken sich als Hersteller (*hust*) zu erkennen geben. Der Preis spielt dann eher eine untergeordnete Rolle - eine simple Strickmütze kann dann schonmal die 100-Euro-Marke ankratzen. Und das beschränkt sich mitnichten nur auf die Klamottage! Ein simples Kochgeschirr von Starbaits kostet mal eben schlappe 150 Euro ... die entsprechende Variante von Thomas Phillips dagegen nur knapp 30 Euro - es steht eben nicht Starbaits drauf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Da ich annehme, dass dich ein Euro weder ärmer noch reicher macht, gehe ich davon aus dass dir Tarnklamotten auch gefallen



Nö, weder gefallen mir Tarnklamotten besonders, noch brauche ich den einen Euro zum Überleben.
Was ich aber gerne habe sind die hunderte von einem Euro, die sich so im Laufe eines Jahres in allen möglichen Bereichen des Lebens ansammeln. Dafür kann ich mir dann was kaufen, was ich mir sonst vielleicht verkneifen würde/müsste. |rolleyes



GeorgeB schrieb:


> So mag der ein oder andere ältere Mensch denken. Geht aber weit an der Realität vorbei. Beim Kauf von Klamotten achten weite Teile der Bevölkerung faktisch auf das damit verbundene Image. Das bestätigt auch die Werbung.



Ich gebe zu, als junger Mensch auch dem Druck der Gesellschaft nachgegeben zu haben. Mit zunehmendem Alter geht mir das jedoch am Allerwertesten vorbei. Das ist reine Geldvernichtung und sinnlose Verschwendung begrenzter Lebenszeit. 



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ralle, mit der Einstellung bist du sicherlich nicht ganz allein (ich seh das ähnlich pragmatisch).
> 
> Bei der angesprochenen Anglergruppe allerdings läuft es zuweilen jedoch deutlich anders (Ausnahmen bestätigen usw.). Hier zählt nicht selten das Emblem/der Schriftzug, der auf den entsprechenden Klamotten aufgebracht ist.
> 
> Als einzig funktional gilt nicht selten nur, wenn Shimano, Pinewood, Nash, Trakker oder sonstige Szenemarken sich als Hersteller (*hust*) zu erkennen geben. Der Preis spielt dann eher eine untergeordnete Rolle - eine simple Strickmütze kann dann schonmal die 100-Euro-Marke ankratzen. Und das beschränkt sich mitnichten nur auf die Klamottage! Ein simples Kochgeschirr von Starbaits kostet mal eben schlappe 150 Euro ... die entsprechende Variante von Thomas Phillips dagegen nur knapp 30 Euro - es steht eben nicht Starbaits drauf.



Das läuft bei mir bereits unter "affig". |supergri


----------



## GeorgeB (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Das läuft bei mir bereits unter "affig".



Bei mir auch. Ich laufe eher ungern als Litfaßsäule durch die Gegend. So ganz bin ich allerdings auch nicht davon frei, bei Klamotten oder anderen Dingen ein bisschen aufs Image zu achten. Ich muss mich auch wohl darin fühlen. Gibt ja noch sowas wie ein gesundes Mittelmaß. 

Lediglich bei Sicherheitskleidung auf dem Wasser würde ich dann schon zum Spitzenprodukt tendieren, so es denn noch in preislich vertretbarem Rahmen liegt.


----------



## HRO1961 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Dass der eine oder andere mal wieder ne Religion aus einer eher banalen Sache macht und diese mit angenommenen Unterstellungen begründet, was bei dem Thema ja klar.

Will da lieber nicht drauf eingehen.

Meine Antwort: 
Vom Strand oder vom Boot in der Ostsee: Nein

Am Binnengewässer: Ja, fast auschließlich ne Flecktarnhose vom Bund
In früheren Jahren trug ich beim Angeln stehts ne Tarnjacke, die ich 1980 im Tausch von einem Angehörigen der Royal Army bekommen habe.

Nu hängt se zur Erinnerung im Schrank. Liegen 20 kg zwischen damals und heute.

Ansonsten alles Geschmackssache

Mir gefällt ne Tarnjacke am Gewässer jedenfalls besser als ne Joggingjacke aus pinker Ballonseide.


Gruss von der Ostsee


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich wüsste nicht wofür ich solche Klamotten brauche....

Bin kein Schwarzangler und den Fischen ist es auch egal ob ich in Tarnklamotten rumlaufe oder mit einem knallroten Hemd...also Tarnung kann mir egal sein 

Mag ja sein das diese Klamotten mehr Taschen etc haben, aber normal bekomme ich alles in einen Angelkoffer.

Ich ziehe einfach ein paar alte Klamotten an und gut ist.


----------



## sonstwer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hi!

Ich trage eigentlich keine Tarnklamotten.
Mir geht es da so, wie dem TE, Colophonius, ich trage alte, warme, bzw. wasserdichte Klamotten beim Angeln.
Wichtig ist mir nur, daß sie dem Wetter angemessen sind.

Es sind natürlich auch mal Sachen dabei, die von meinem Wehrdienst übrig geblieben sind, aber auch Sachen aus meinen diversen Berufen (Blaumann, etc.). Hauptsache, sie sind strapazierfähig und gut waschbar.

Die Klamotten fürs extremste Wetter sind zwar auch in olivegrün, machen allerdings nicht den Eindruck, als würden sie dem Militär entstammen.
Dafür werde ich aber regelmäßig von Polizisten in Einsatzkleidung gegrüßt, weil sie in mir scheinbar einen Kollegen sehen. 

Sind halt Expeditionsklamotten von G.A., die auf den ersten Blick aussehen, wie ein "Kampfanzug" der Bundespolizei. 

Wenn das Wetter stimmt, bin ich in "normalen" alten Sachen unterwegs, damit ich mir die Finger auch mal an der Hose abwischen kann.

Tarnklamotten halte ich für übertrieben, es würde mir allerdings nicht im Traum einfallen, jemanden dafür zu kritisieren. Allerhöchstens würde es mich amüsieren und mir ein stilles Lächeln entlocken!

LG,
frank


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Da möchte ich auch mal etwas zum "Besten" geben...... ich verfolge das hier schon den ganzen Tag und wusste schon, als der Trööt erstellt wurde, dass es wohl etwas "provozierend" war. (Unterstelle ich jetzt mal.....)
Wenn ich schon in den Norge-Trööts höre....... "da liefen schon wieder welche mit Tarnklamottne rum etc. Oder solche Ansagen wei, "in den Krieg ziehen".......|uhoh:
Überlasst es doch einfach jedem selbst...... sicherlich ist es schön mit gedeckten Farben in der Natur.
Die Klamotten sind eben praktisch und robust...... und sollte ich am Wasser sein und solch ein Kollege, der sich aufgrund der Klamotten ein Urteil bildet...... Sprecht mich einfach nicht an!!!
Der eine trägt seine Jagdklamotten auf, der andere "nur" oliv....... (ich war bei der Bundeswehr, als "standard-olivgrün" noch "in" war........ das sind einfach "Arbeitsklamotte" die ihren Zweck erfüllen...... wenn mir einer sagt, er "muss" diese Tarnklamtten tragen, weil er die Kohle nicht hat........... na ja, was soll ich dazu sagen? Man gibt einiges Gled für Tackle aus und "muss" günstige Kleidung tragen??..... Sicher sicher.
Wie gesagt, jedem das was er mag und gut.............


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



sonstwer schrieb:


> es würde mir allerdings nicht im traum einfallen, jemanden dafür zu kritisieren. Allerhöchstens würde es mich amüsieren und mir ein stilles lächeln entlocken!
> 
> Lg,
> frank


 
#6#6#6.................


----------



## yukonjack (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG26QSYGtp8

schmunzel..............


----------



## phirania (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ich trage auf jeden fall,weiter meine tarnklamotten und wenn jemand meint er müßte darüber lächeln ist das so...#h#h
ich mag lächelnde menschen....

lächeln,ist die beste art seinem gegner die zähne zu zeigen.....


----------



## Herbynor (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich möchte niemanden die Tarnklamotten schlecht reden oder gut heißen, aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass es besser ist, wenn man sich in der Natur mit auffälliger Kleidung bewegt.
Sollte es einmal sein, dass man Hilfe braucht und man muss auf sich aufmerksam machen, hilft das wirklich gut und man wird leichter gefunden. 
Ich könnte hier sonst was für ein Szenario schreiben, das bringt nichts, weil es meistens anders kommt, als man denkt.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Katteker (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Trage niemalsnicht Tarnklamotten. Geht beim angeln garnicht, sieht total plemplem aus.*

Wems trotzdem gefällt, der solls halt tragen, mir auch egal. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.


*Ich kenne übrigens durchaus die Vorzüge von z.B. BW-Klamotten. War selber 2 Jahre beim Bund. Gleichguten Kram mit genauso vielen Taschen bekommt man im Handel bei der Berufsbekleidung. Die Sachen sehen wenigstens ganz gut aus und halten auch ewig.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Moin 
Ich habe auch Tarnunterhosen ,die sind vorne gelb und hinten 
braun .
Lieber Tarnplün anhaben ,bevor ich mich in Rosa Poloshirts zwänge weil irgendjemand mal gesagt hat das sieht bei Männern gut aus .
Gruß


----------



## Chiforce (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Tarnklamotten (BW Flecktarn) gehören für mich auch dazu.

Erstrecht wenn Funktionalität gefragt ist, wie z.B. Regenschutz (Gore-Tex, zusätzlich imprägniert mit "Grangers XT")

MfG #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich hab oft eine Olive US Army Hose an. Robust und Günstig und erinnert mich nicht an Militärklamotten. Ist recht weit geschnitten und sitzt recht "locke". 

Es konnte ja immernoch nicht erklärt werden, was nun genau Tarnklamotten sind. Eine Hose aus dem Armyshop ist verboten, aber wenn da Jack Wolfskin draufsteht (und 100 Euro mehr) wäre das Teil keine Tarnkleidung?

Dann fallen also alle "Tarnfarben" weg. Oliv im Sommer. Weiss im Winter. 

"Richtige" Tarnkleidung, die ans Militär erinnert, mag ich überhaupt nicht. Deswegen würde ich auch sagen, das ich nie Tarnklamotten anziehe. Nur halt am Wasser oliv und grün. Aber kein Flecktarn, oder Kleidung mit Flaggen drauf.

Btw, ist schwarze Kleidung in der Nacht dann auch Tarnkleidung?


----------



## Bobster (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Tarnklamotten nie !

...gerne aber mal ne BW Hose in olive :q
z.Zt. die "gefütterte" #6


----------



## thanatos (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

:rEigendlich ist doch Camouflage der letzte Mist.
vor Jahren gab es bei DAM alles in Flecktarn,Ruten ,Rollen
und sogar die Schnur,dazu das passende Outfit und dann
das Gejammere wenn man von einem unaufmerksammen
Spaziergänger übersehen worden ist.|gr:
Nehmt euch ein Beispiel an den Amis,hab mal einen 
gesehen ,bunter als ein Papagei,den hat man gesehen ob man wollte
oder nicht,weniger gefangen hat er deshalb auch nicht,
aber ich fands so bescheuert ,daß ich ihn am Wasser bestimmt
nicht angesprochen hätte.


----------



## Lazarus (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich trage auch gerne Tarnklamotten. Nicht nur beim Angeln sondern auch z.B. bei der Gartenarbeit. Dabei achte ich aber darauf, dass zur Flecktarnhose ein 'ziviles' T-Shirt oder Hemd kommt, oder eben eine blaue Jeans zum Tarnshirt.

Am liebsten waren mir immer die olivfarbenen BW-Klamotten, v.A. die Hemden, aber die gibts ja leider nicht mehr original.

Der Hauptgrund für diese Klamotten ist bei mir der Preis.
Dabei geht es nicht um 5€ hin oder her: Eine BW-Kose bekomme ich gebraucht, gut erhalten, für unter 10€. Berufs- oder Outdoorkleidung der selben Qualität kostet da schon mindestens das 10-fache, wenngleich die Sachen dann am ersten Tag noch neu sind.


----------



## sonstwer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hi!

Bei der Berufsbekleidung bekommst du ne schwarze Cargohose auch schon ab 10€. Die ist vom Schnitt und Material her genau so, wie die alten BW-Hosen.

Ich für meinen Teil investiere das Geld für mein Hobby jedenfalls lieber in mein Tackle und Zubehör, als im modischen Chic ans Wasser zu gehen.

Strapazierfähig, bequem und funktionell, das ist das  A und O am Wasser.

Bei mir gibts halt nur ganz bestimmte Klamotten, die diese Vorgabe erfüllen. Das sind allerdings bestimmt nicht die neuesten Klamotten, die ich besitze. 
Ob nu ex-BW oder ex-Wachdienst, Jeans, Holzfällerhemd oder sonstwas, hauptsache, man fühlt sich wohl, ist warm genug eingepackt und muß die Klamotten nicht nach einmaligem Einsatz wegschmeißen.

LG,
frank


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Trage auch keine Tarnkleidung. Meine Lieblingshosen sind meine blauen Latzhosen die ich noch aus der ersten Ausbildung als Installateur habe. Wenn die in der Wäsche sind trage ich dann bequeme US-Rangerhosen mit vielen Taschen, gibt es in der Bucht für nichmal 20 € neu. Im Winter noch die gute alte feinripp Unterwäsche drunter  

Aber jedem wie es gefällt, hab nichts gegen Tarnkleidung.

Gruss


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich so manchen 50jährigen in voller Tarnmontur am Wasser sehe...tut mir leid, aber so jemand kann ich persönlich nicht ernst nehmen.



Aha...Motto : bitte keine Argumente..ich habe mir meine Vorurteile bereits gebildet? |uhoh:

Ob ich jemanden ernst nehme oder nicht,entscheidet nicht das Outfit sondern die Kommunikation *miteinander*.


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aha...Motto : bitte keine Argumente..ich habe mir meine Vorurteile bereits gebildet? |uhoh:
> 
> Ob ich jemanden ernst nehme oder nicht,entscheidet nicht das Outfit sondern die Kommunikation *miteinander*.



|good: Dem schließ ich mich an.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wie sehr Menschen sich doch durch Kleidung täuschen lassen...

http://www.inhaltsangabe.de/keller/kleider-machen-leute/


----------



## gründler (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

http://www.egun.de/market/item.php?id=4138698


Orangetarn ist ganz schwer im kommen (trag ich auch).

#h


----------



## Christian1987S (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich trage bei 99%meiner Angelausflüge Flecktarn und bisher hats niemand gestört.
Werde sogar ab und an übersehen da ich immer ziemlich nah am Grünzeug sitze und vom Wegrand über mir sehr schlecht bis gar nicht zu sehen bin.


----------



## sonstwer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Geht mir oft genug genauso.
Allerdings nicht, weil ich in Tarnklamotten unterwegs bin, sondern weil ich so weit ab vom Schuß angele! 

LG,
frank


----------



## ThomasD555 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

So ich "oute" mich hier jetzt mal. Ich trage sogar werktags "Tarnklamotten" und das von morgens bis abends. Und das auch nicht erst seit gestern. Auf Grund dieses Umstandes das ich mich in meinem bisherigen "Berufsleben" NIE um meine Bekleidung kümmern mußte, was ziehe ich wann an und ich brauch ja so viel verschiedenes... wirkt sich das auch auf den privaten Kleiderschrank aus. Die Auswahl an verschiedenen Bekleidungsstücken ist überschaubar. 
Was liegt dann also näher als auch am WE, wenn ich angeln gehe, meine Berufshose in flecktarn anzuziehen. Begründet wurde dies ja schon häufig mit Robustheit, bequemer Sitz und ausreichend Taschen etc. 
Bisher beschränkte sich dies allerdings immer nur auf die Hose, obenrum gibt es immer gedecktes "zivil".

Möchte mir aber in Zukunft eine Outdoorhose zulegen in den Farben oliv mit abgesetzten Knien und Allerwertestem. Wenn man mal überlegt, dies waren die Anfänge der Tarnung. Also oliv zählt für mich auch zur "Tarnklamotte".


----------



## ThorstenPI (24. März 2013)

*Wer brauchts?*

Sind das wirklich unsere Probleme am Wasser?
Sollten wir uns nicht lieber um den Dreck im Wasser, den Erhalt der Natur und um Haken, Wasser und Fisch kümmern??

Auch wenn ich mir in den Augen einiger selber widerspreche:

Das Thema ist doch nicht wirklich eine Diskussion wert, oder?#q

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Genau meiner Meinung#6
langsam reichts


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wurde wer gezwungen mitzumachen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



aalex schrieb:


> Genau meiner Meinung#6
> langsam reichts



ich schließe mich hier mal an....ein neues ding muss her!!!#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Tarnklamotten habe ich auch manchmal an. Sogar drunter.
> Gestört hat das bis jetzt niemanden.
> Im Angelladen hängt das Zeug massenweise.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



das ist abern kurzer piephahn


----------



## M3ggid0 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich finde ja das sind Angelsachen die von den militanten Zweigen unserer Gesellschaft kopiert wurden |supergri

Also einfach nur Klamotten die praktisch sind, und jeder versucht seine Angelausrüstung so praktisch wie möglich zu gestalten!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



snoekbars schrieb:


> _...das ist abern kurzer..._
> 
> *Du meinst ein kurzer Hecht*.
> Letztens stand irgendwo : warm=20cm, +5°C=5cm, -3°C=0cm.
> ...



nee meinte ich nicht,das andere bild......rechts


----------



## Jallamalaiko (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ich trage sehr gern tarn klamotten!

hätte ja das perfekte foto.
nur keen plan es zu posten...


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Als anhang mit Senden


----------



## Colophonius (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ui, ui, ui, hier ist ja eine Diskussion entstanden. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal sehen, wieviele Leute eigentlich das Tarnverbot getroffen hätte. 
Naja, morgen schalte ich mich vielleicht man in die Diskussion ein. Jetzt bin ich zu müde


----------



## Jallamalaiko (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

hab ick überhaupt keen plan wie das geht!
man kann wohl 40tsd stellen im text belegen.
mein foto hat 2mio...


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ui, ui, ui, hier ist ja eine Diskussion entstanden. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal sehen, wieviele Leute eigentlich das Tarnverbot getroffen hätte.
> *Naja, morgen schalte ich mich vielleicht man in die Diskussion ein.* Jetzt bin ich zu müde


 



Lass mal das Ding so weiter laufen, ist doch lustig.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> das ist abern kurzer piephahn



@Snoek

Solche Reaktionen sind unvermeidlich, da stehst du drüber.
Viel wichtiger ist doch, daß es dir mittlerweile gelungen ist, völlig ungeniert mit deinen Defiziten umzugehen, indem du die Öffentlichkeit mit einbeziehst. Das ist ein wichtiger therapeutischer Schritt hin zu einem neuen, selbstbewußteren Körperverständnis.#6


----------



## Moringotho (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

sers,

ich trag beim angeln immer tarnklamotten (entweder Woodland oder desert).
finde die sachen einfach praktisch. 
zudem sind die dank ripstop sogut wie unverwüstlich und recht günstig.
zumdem trocken sie auch sehr gut wenn man mal nass wird etc. 

spricht also recht wenig dagegen. wenn sich einer daran stört ist es ganz offen gesagt nicht mein problem.

ndt Holger aka Mori

edit sagt: ich trag die sachen auch wenn ich nur mal ein paar stunden mit der feeder oder picker rumsitz...


----------



## phirania (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer brauchts?*



ThorstenPI schrieb:


> Sind das wirklich unsere Probleme am Wasser?
> Sollten wir uns nicht lieber um den Dreck im Wasser, den Erhalt der Natur und um Haken, Wasser und Fisch kümmern??
> 
> Auch wenn ich mir in den Augen einiger selber widerspreche:
> ...



ja leider wenn man zu einer säuberung aktion aufruft,ist stille im wald.
habe ich in den letzten tagen selber erfahren müssen.
alle wollen saubere angelplätze haben,aber keiner rührt sich...AMEN|wavey:


----------



## heineken2003 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Moringotho schrieb:


> spricht also recht wenig dagegen. wenn sich einer daran stört ist es ganz offen gesagt nicht mein problem.



Ich darf das, also ist mir egal ob sich jemand daran stört. Auf der Autobahn darfst du auch 65 km/h fahren, erzähl mir bitte nicht, du würdest dich an jemanden, der das macht, nicht stören.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es genug "neutralere" Möglichkeiten sich gute Kleidung zum angeln zu besorgen.

Zum angeln nehme ich beispielsweise meine Khaki Hose von Engelbert Strauss, da stimmt das optische, die Qualität und der Preis.

Tarnfleck hat nunmal diesen militärischen Touch. 

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Moringotho (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

sers,

du wiederholst dich auch immer oder?

wenn einer auf der autobahn 65 fährt überhol ich ihn und gut is.... weiter stört mich das dann net.

und wenn sich einer an meinen klamotten stört zwingt ihn niemand mich anzugucken.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## phirania (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

aber immerhin kommt es darauf an welche bewaffnung man dabei trägt....


----------



## Colophonius (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> du wiederholst dich auch immer oder?
> 
> ...



Naja,
wenn es gerade auf Kinder etc. erschreckend wirkt, dann ist "weggucken" keine Alternative. Damit kann man auch Exhibitionismus als problemlos begründen.

Viele Grüße
Holger aka Colo


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Es ist aber auch furchtbar, wenn Kinder auf eine Tarnhose schauen müssen! Da sollte der Staat den betroffenen Familien sofort Psychologen und Seelsorger an die Seite stellen. Nicht das Kinder durch den Anblick einer grünen Hose noch nachhaltig geschädigt werden und ein lebenslanges Trauma erhalten!

Eine Gesellschaft, in der solche Themen diskutiert sind befindet sich wohl auf ihrem Gipfel. Gipfel deswegen, weil es danach nurnoch runter gehen kann. Aber so ist wohl der Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Purist (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch furchtbar, wenn Kinder auf eine Tarnhose schauen müssen! Da sollte der Staat den betroffenen Familien sofort Psychologen und Seelsorger an die Seite stellen. Nicht das Kinder durch den Anblick einer grünen Hose noch nachhaltig geschädigt werden und ein lebenslanges Trauma erhalten!



Der Staat lädt doch kleine Jungs am Tag der offenen Tür in Kasernen ein, lässt sie dort herumballern und umwirbt auch in Schulen mit Flecktarnbroschüren das Kanonenfutter von morgen.


----------



## Moringotho (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Naja,
> wenn es gerade auf Kinder etc. erschreckend wirkt, dann ist "weggucken" keine Alternative. Damit kann man auch Exhibitionismus als problemlos begründen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Holger aka Colo


 
sers,

jetzt holst aber langsam sehr weit aus.
von tarnklamotten zu keinen klamotten. wird langweilig...

ndt Holger aka Mori

ps nochmal zum genau lesen

und wenn sich einer an meinen *klamotten* stört zwingt ihn niemand mich anzugucken.


----------



## Haenger (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Fragen die die Welt bewegen...

Man merkt dass es wieder kälter geworden ist! |uhoh:


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Das Problem wäre gelöst, wenn zukünftig im Rahmen der Fischerprüfung auch "Tarnen, Täuschen und das Bewegen im Felde" gelehrt wird. Dem getarnten Angler könnte es so gelingen, sich den Blicken von neugierigen Fußgängern, Peta-Terroristen und sonstigem Geschwerl zu entziehen und in Ruhe seinen Angeltag genießen zu können ...

So könnte ein richtig getarnter Angler beim Warten auf den nächsten Biss aussehen:
http://img.youtube.com/vi/TE4TMEA6cwg/0.jpg

Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollten allerdings sämtliche Waldwege für normale Spaziergänger gesperrt werden, weil ein unbeabsichtiges Treten der Angler nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## Tino (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Haenger schrieb:


> Fragen die die Welt bewegen...
> 
> Man merkt dass es wieder kälter geworden ist! |uhoh:





So sieht's aus!!!

Zum Glück wird hier aber auch alles gefragt und ich traute mich immer nicht die Fragen aller Fragen hier zu stellen.

Darf oder kann ich mir beim Ansitzangeln meine Fußnägel im Freien schneiden oder muss ich dabei ne Mütze tragen.

Wenn ja,welche?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Harrie (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Kannst du machen,nur wird ich die Reste dann zu Hause entsorgen und wenn dann einen Stetson dabei tragen.


----------



## Stromer86 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Tino schrieb:


> Darf oder kann ich mir beim Ansitzangeln meine Fußnägel im Freien schneiden oder muss ich dabei ne Mütze tragen.
> 
> Wenn ja,welche?



Passend zur Tarnkleidung kommt da natürlich nur ein "Knitterfreier" in Frage. (Schutz vor umherfliegenden scharfkantigen Splittern)

Find es schon teilweise amüsant, wie das tragen von Tarnkleidung zu einem Problem gemacht wird. vor 3-4 Jahren gabs in der Modebranche noch einmal einen richtigen Boom was Tarnmuster auf Modekleidung betrifft, der bis heute anhält. Teilweise sogar mit Mustern aus einer Zeit an die man sich nicht so gerne zurück erinnert. Keinen interessiert es wenn irgendwo in der Stadt Leute damit rumrennen. 

Bei den Anglern so scheint es, reicht ne Olive Hose + Jacke um ein Fass aufzumachen.

Ich selbst trage beim Angeln auch Beige oder Oliv. Man passt sich damit einfach besser ins Landschaftsbild ein. Stand auch schon mangels Zeit im Blaumann am Wasser, allerdings fühlte ich mich da schon sehr unwohl. 

Meine normale Bekleidung ist mir fürs Wasser zu schade. 80 - 140 Eure für ne Hose sind heute leider keine seltenheit.

Von der Robustheit her kommt leider nichts an das P/L Verhältnis von ausgedienter Armeekleidung ran.
Selbst die Bauern haben bei uns bis weit in die 70er sich Jacken und Hosen der Amerikaner besorgt. War neben Stacheldraht und Sprit die beliebteste Handelsware.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich ein paar Nicht-Tarnträger da reinsteigern können. Man könnte direkt glauben, sie führten einen Kreuzzug an. Da werden abstruse Vergleiche mit Autobahnen und Exhibitionisten bemüht, dass man sich schon fragen muss, um was es denn hier geht. Wir sind alle gleich, aber ich bin gleicher und darum hast du gefälligst das zu machen, was ich für gleich erachte?

Wird irgend ein Angler gezwungen Tarnkleidung anzulegen? Ich stelle vielmehr genau das Gegenteil fest. Einige wenige versuchen mit aller Gewalt ihre tarnfreie Klamottage allen anderen aufs Auge zu drücken. Kommt mir ja schon vor, wie wenn man sich in gewissen Kreisen als Fleischesser, oder gar als Raucher outet!

Tragt ihr euere Sachen aus der Altkleidersammlung auf, oder sonst was und übt euch in genau der Toleranz, die ihr von denen einfordert, die mehr oder weniger getarnt am Wasser sind. Wir wollen und lassen uns nicht gleichschalten!


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Verdammt und ich hab mir erst für diese saison ein Sportexfutteral gekauft, jetzt darf ich damit nichtmal mehr ans wasser.
Weis jemand wie man es in 
*RAL 2004 Feuerwehr Orange
*
einfärben kann. Möchte deswegen keinen Ärger.. Wichtig ist natürlich auch noch in Zukunft seine Taschen und Futterale nur geschlossen rumstehen zu haben. Nicht das sich der ein oder andere Fußgänger an einem nackten Rutenblank stört und mich dann wegen Exhibitionismus anzeigt
*
Gibt eigentlich nur 2 Wörter die das hier passend beschreiben:
*

 ARMES DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Tarnhose aus original Beständen ja, nicht wegen der Tarnung, weil die mehr aushällt als jede Jeans. Trage die nur beim Angeln + evtl Jagt weil ich immer durch Unterholz muß um an meine Stellen zu gelangen.


----------



## Angel-Michi (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ich brauch solche sachen nicht einfach alte klamotten an und dann ans wasser     ich zieh immer ne dunkle jacke an und fertig

Angel-Michi


----------



## Colophonius (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich ein paar Nicht-Tarnträger da reinsteigern können. Man könnte direkt glauben, sie führten einen Kreuzzug an. Da werden abstruse Vergleiche mit Autobahnen und Exhibitionisten bemüht, dass man sich schon fragen muss, um was es denn hier geht. Wir sind alle gleich, aber ich bin gleicher und darum hast du gefälligst das zu machen, was ich für gleich erachte?



Ob die Metapher des Kreuzzuges weniger polemisch als mein "Exhibistionismus-Vergleich" (der leider auch nicht im geringsten verstanden wurde) ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.



> Wird irgend ein Angler gezwungen Tarnkleidung anzulegen? Ich stelle vielmehr genau das Gegenteil fest. Einige wenige versuchen mit aller Gewalt ihre tarnfreie Klamottage allen anderen aufs Auge zu drücken. Kommt mir ja schon vor, wie wenn man sich in gewissen Kreisen als Fleischesser, oder gar als Raucher outet!
> 
> Tragt ihr euere Sachen aus der Altkleidersammlung auf, oder sonst was und übt euch in genau der Toleranz, die ihr von denen einfordert, die mehr oder weniger getarnt am Wasser sind. Wir wollen und lassen uns nicht gleichschalten!



Nein, es geht nicht darum, dass alle gleich aussehen (lustiges Nebendetail: in Tarnklamotten sieht man sich doch sehr viel ähnlicher, als wenn man "irgendwas" anzieht), sondern darum, was der Effekt davon ist. 

Auf der einen Seite gibt es immer wieder Verbote, die das Angeln als solches einschränken (Nachtangel-Verbote, lebender Köderfisch usw.) und sobald ein solches Verbot auftaucht, schreien alle wieder nach der fehlenden Lobby von uns armen Anglern. Wir wirken auf die "Außenwelt" nunmal leider oft als ein Haufen biertrinkender Wurmbader, die Sonntag nachmittags nichts anderes zu tun haben, als am Kanal zu sitzen.
Stellt man sich einen solchen Angler vor, erscheint vor meinem geistigem Auge entweder ein dicker, sonnenbrandroter Mann mitte 50, der mit nacktem Oberkörper oder im Feinripphemd angelt. Oder halt einer, der statt Feinripphemd in Bundeswehruniform da sitzt. 

An 95% der Gewässer ist es völlig egal, ob man dort in Uniform sitzt oder nicht, es kommen selten Spaziergänger etc. vorbei. Aber muss man dieses stereotype Angeln unbedingt überall, ohne jegliches Fingerspitzengefühl betreiben? Kann man nicht einmal auf seine uniformierte Individualität verzichten? Kann man nicht einmal wirklich auf die Außenwirkung der Anglerschaft achten? Immerhin wird man nicht als Heinz Müller, sondern als Angler wahrgenommen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Stellt man sich einen solchen Angler vor, erscheint vor meinem geistigem Auge entweder ein dicker, sonnenbrandroter Mann mitte 50, der mit nacktem Oberkörper oder im Feinripphemd angelt. Oder halt einer, der statt Feinripphemd in Bundeswehruniform da sitzt.



Und was haben dir diese Leute getan, außer deinem Idealbild eines für dich ordentlich angezogenen Angler nicht zu entsprechen.
Lasst doch einfach jedem Menschen das anziehen was er will.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## phirania (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ohne Worte....


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Man kann sich Probleme auch herdiskutieren, wo keine sind.

Wenn du mit abgewetzten Allerweltsklamotten am Wasser herumturnen willst, dann mach das, es stört keinen. Im Gegenzug akzeptierst du, dass andere Angler lieber in "naturbunt" hinter ihren Ruten sitzen.

Aber wahrscheinlich müssen sich Hirsch und Reh demnächst auch was einfallen lassen, weil braun geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## daci7 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Also ich trag ja meistens *keine* Klamotten am Wasser - es sei denn es ist wirklich zu kalt, also unter -15°C, dann trag ich die BW-Tarnsocke über den empfindlichen Organen.

Meine Meinung: Man sollte sich seine Nerven doch bitte für die wichtigen Dinge sparen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Stellt man sich einen solchen Angler vor, erscheint vor meinem geistigem Auge entweder ein dicker, sonnenbrandroter Mann mitte 50, der mit nacktem Oberkörper oder im Feinripphemd angelt.


 
Ich arbeite im Moment angestrengt auf dieses anglerische Idealbild hin, das Alter stimmt noch nicht ganz, aber das kommt ja von alleine. Der Rest ist harte Arbeit und Disziplin... 
Ich hoffe, dass das auch noch erlaubt ist, wenn ich am "Ziel" bin ...
|supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Ich hoffe, dass das auch noch erlaubt ist, wenn ich am "Ziel" bin ...


Nee, da wird schon irgend son gegelter,gepiercter Basecapiträger sich echauffieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Von mir aus könnten auch einige Leute nackt ans Wasser gehen. Es gehen ja auch Leute nackt zum Reiten(auf dem Rücken von Pferden), Radfahren, Wandern, Joggen, Baden, Campen etc. es soll auch Leute geben die solche Dinge in Tarnklamotten und/oder Feinripphemd machen.Ich sitze selber gerne mal am Wasser ohne das ich mich vorher drum  geschert habe wie ich denn heute ausschau. Ja ich gehe tatsächlich  manchmal aus dem Haus ohne vorher wirklich in den Spiegel zu schauen!  Und grade dann, wenn ich Angeln gehen und meine Zeit mit mir verbringen  möchte, interessiert es mich einen Fliegensch*** was andere Leute  oberflächlicherweise von mir denken wenn ich wie Lump am Wasser gammel  und mich auf meine Weise entspanne. Klar werden wir nicht als Einzelperson sondern als Angler wargenommen, aber ich denke das bei den Klischess die Colophonius hier angesprochen hat (dicker, biertrinkender Angler in Tarnkleidung/Feinripphemd) eher das Biertrinken bzw. das Betrinken am Wasser ein Zustand ist der besprochen gehört und für ein falsches Bild sorgt. Andererseits möchte ich niemandem sein Bierchen am Wasser verwehren, jeder wie er mag, solange man noch dazu fähig ist waidgerecht weiter zu Angeln und es am Platz nicht aussieht wie nach den Chaostagen in Hannover.
Von daher: Jeder so wie er will, das Benehmen am Wasser ist viel entscheidender als die getragene Kleidung.
Ich selbst trage übrigens häufig aber nicht immer beim Angeln eine BW-Hose in Oliv die ist praktisch, warm, bequem, robust, günstig,sieht gar nicht mal so ******* aus und ich brauch sie nicht dauernd waschen.

PS: Da fällt mir grad ne viel bessere Umfrage ein.:q


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Von daher: Jeder so wie er will, *das Benehmen am Wasser *ist viel entscheidender als die getragene Kleidung.



Das ist der entscheidende Punkt, denn dies wird viel eher öffentlich wahrgenommen, als die jeweilige Bekleidung!

Jürgen


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ob die Metapher des Kreuzzuges weniger polemisch als mein "Exhibistionismus-Vergleich" (der leider auch nicht im geringsten verstanden wurde) ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zuviel Temperament ist eine Crux!

Anpassung ist Evolution... 

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht warum Jäger ne bessere Lobby haben wie Angler?
Ach ja muss an dem Geld liegen was die "reichen" Jäger haben...
Warum haben Bauern so eine tolle Lobby? Geld? Ich bitte uch, 300.000 Betriebe in Deutschland können nicht genug Geld aufbringen um eine Lobbyarbeit wie die Automobilindustrie aufzuziehen und doch setzen die Bauern oft ihre Interessen durch.


Nein, liegt daran, dass Sie auf solche Dinge achten. Seit meinem 18 Lebensjahr jage ich, mittlerweile 15 Jahre und Tarnfleck hat bei der Jagd nichts zu suchen und das aus gutem Grund. Tarnkleidung ist Militärkleidung, und es ist egal ob diese Kleidung von Fußballspielern, Postboten oder Anglern getragen wird, der normale Mitbürger wird damit immer etwas militärisches asoziieren. 

Die Bauern achten sehr auf Aussendarstellung, organisieren immer wieder alle möglichen Aktionen um die Landwirtschaft positiv darzustellen.

Das ist euch egal? Nun denn, die nächste Rot Grüne Regierung steht in den Startlöchern, was die so machen wird, das wird euch dann nicht mehr so egal sein.
Ihr wollt ja nur in Ruhe angeln, der ganze Politikscheiss ist euch egal...

Man könnte soviel ändern in diesem Land, wenn man bereit ist auch mal ein paar Schritte auf andere zu zugehen. Aber Anpassung ist ja Schwäche...

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Nein, liegt daran, dass Sie auf solche Dinge achten. Seit meinem 18  Lebensjahr jage ich, mittlerweile 15 Jahre und Tarnfleck hat bei der  Jagd nichts zu suchen und das aus gutem Grund.



Stimmt, da wird ja oliv bevorzugt ..... soll ich lachen oder weinen.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Das geht in manche *Holzköpfe* einfach nicht rein, die verschwenden ihre Energie lieber für das rumheulen über die Gängelung von Behörden und Vereinen/ Verbänden.
> 
> Manchen *fehlt halt einfach die nötige Intelligenz* um sich über ihre Aussendarstellung Gedanken zu machen. Die berufen sich auf ihre Individualität, ********n auf alles und jeden, jegliche Form von Anpassung ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche...



Du glaubst also, dass ins persönliche gehende Angriffe ein Zeichen besonderer Geistesleistung sind? Wenn es an Argumenten fehlt, dann kommt der Proll durch?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Manchen fehlt halt einfach die nötige Intelligenz um sich über ihre Aussendarstellung Gedanken zu machen. Die berufen sich auf ihre Individualität, ********n auf alles und jeden, jegliche Form von Anpassung ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche...
> 
> Anpassung ist Evolution...



Evolution bedeutet aber auch, etwas anders zu machen als alle Vorgänger, einen anderen Weg zu gehen, und ist damit das genaue Gegenteil von Anpassung. Zumindest im Sinne von Gleichheit oder verhaltensbezogener Uniformität. |rolleyes


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Als wenn ich mir beim Angeln Gedanken machen würde wie ich aussehe #d. Bei einigen Gewässern ist es sogar sehr vorteilhaft nicht aufzufallen durch bestimmte Volksgruppen . Spätestens wenn's mal richtig auf die Fresse gab und die Klamotten weg sind , wird so manch einer sich wünschen sich besser an die Umgebung angepasst zu haben . Meine Meinung : Vom Ufer , an bestimmten Gewässern ( Die sicher jeder selber kennt ) ist sogar Volltarn besser , vom Boot überhaupt nicht , und auf der Ostsee so grell wie nur möglich :vik:.


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Du glaubst also, dass ins persönliche gehende Angriffe ein Zeichen besonderer Geistesleistung sind? Wenn es an Argumenten fehlt, dann kommt der Proll durch?



Willst du mit deiner Kritik, die ständig einwandfrei und sachlich ist, etwa mein Vorbild sein?

Fühlst du dich jetzt persönlich von mir beleidigt? Glaubst du ich habe meine Aussage auf dich bezogen?

Vielleicht war diese Ausdrucksweise nicht die richtige, ich werde meinen Post editieren.
Trotzdem wäre ich dir dankbar, wenn du dich mit meinen Argumenten beschäftigen würdest.

@Ralle:

Wir einigen uns darauf, dass Evolution veränderung ist, eigentlich sogar Fortschritt. Dann können wir uns ja darauf einigen, dass es ein Fortschritt wäre, wenn die Angler auf Tarnfleck am Wasser verzichten würden, denn dann müssten wir unsere Energie nicht in diese Diskussion investieren, sondern könnten sie sinnvoll verwenden. Zum Beispiel im Interesse der Angler.

Für alle Oliv = Tarnkleidung verallgemeiner hier die Definition von Flecktarn aus wikipedia:

*Flecktarn* ist ein heute international gebräuchliches Tarnmuster,  bei dem farbige unregelmäßige Flecken oder Punkte auf einem Grundton  angeordnet werden. Das Prinzip wurde ab 1935 von Johann Georg Otto  Schick im Auftrag der Waffen-SS in verschiedenen Varianten entwickelt. Daran angelehnte Muster sind bis heute weltweit im Einsatz.

Also, Oliv mag zwar gut tarnen in mancher Hinsicht, ist aber kein Flecktarn 

Die meisten Menschen werden nicht wissen, dass Flecktarn von der Waffen SS entwickelt wurde, aber das alleine reicht schon für mich um das tragen abzulehnen.

Es gibt so viele Klamotten die gut aussehen und den gleichen Zweck erfüllen, warum muss man provozieren?
Petri

Heineken


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Es sei jedem unbenommen, sich an meiner Meinung zu orientieren, oder es nicht zu tun. Ich habe keinerlei Ansprüche dabei.

Ich fühle mich auch nicht beleidigt. Aber ich findes es eigenartig, solche Worte zu wählen, wenn genau deren Gegenteil vermittelt werden soll. Deshalb auch meine beiden Fragen.

Ich beschäftige mich auch mit deinen Argumenten, kann aber dabei nicht nachvollziehen, warum ausgerechnet ein großer Teil (siehe Abstimmungsliste) die Angler devot vor teils an den Haaren herbeigezerrten Befürchtungen einknicken sollen. 

Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, warum ein sauberes und aufgeräumtes Karpfenanglerlager in oliv und naturbunten Tönen eine negative Außenwirkung haben soll. Angenommen zwei Büsche weiter sitzt ein "ziviler" Angler in abgewrackter Kleidung unbekannter Herkunft auf einem bunten Gartenstuhl. Wer der beiden wird vermutlich von anglerisch unbeleckten Passanten als der ernsthaftere, ordentlichere Angler wahrgenommen?

Mir schmeckt es einfach nicht, wenn tarnfarbene Kleidung und ein vollständiger Camouflage-Battledress ausgerechnet von Anglern(!) in einen Topf geworfen und obendrein mit einer vermeintlichen militanten Einstellung belegt wird. Wir unterstellen ja auch nicht allen Trägern blauer Hemden, dass sie einer gewissen Jugendorganisation eines ehemaligen europäischen Staates huldigen.

Würde man jetzt Böses denken wollen, dann könnte man der, im Vergleich zu Anglern, doch etwas konservativeren Jägerschaft, vielleicht sogar noch in forstlichen Uniformen, die auch wirklich Uniformen dastellen, weitaus andere Sachen unterstellen können. Aber nur wenn man Böses denken möchte!

Ich befische gelegentlich einen sehr naturnahen Flussabschnitt, der mitten durch ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet geht. Da wurde ich schon von den Vogelbeobachtern für meine Woodland-Kleidung gelobt, weil das die geliebten Piepmätze nicht so scheuchen würde. Also was nun? Ich, als bekennender Country Style Off Road Angler trete so ja auch nicht auf der Rheinprommenade auf, sollte ich dort überhaupt anglerisch in Erscheinung treten. 

Man kann also getrost den Dom in Köln belassen!


----------



## Stromer86 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Klamotten die gut aussehen und den gleichen Zweck erfüllen, warum muss man provozieren?



Wesentlich schlimmer ist, das es heutzutage noch Leute gibt, die sich durch Kleidung anderer provoziert fühlen. 

Ich bin mir sicher, kein Angler hier wird Flecktarn, Oliv, Woodland oder sonst eine Tarnung tragen um andere damit zu provozieren.

Wer der Erfinder war sollte eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, da das Flecktarn Muster schon einige Male abgeändert wurde (wer solche Vergleiche anstellt sollte sich mal überlegen, was alles aus dieser Zeit entstammt). 

Ansonsten einfach mal in den Nachbarländern schaun. Österreich hat noch bis 1978 Erbsentarn unverändert eingesetzt.

Lasst die Vergleiche aus längst vergangener Zeit.
Lasst doch einfach die Leute anziehn was sie wollen.

PS: Niemand wird auf die Feuerwehr verzichten, aus Angst sie könnten mit dem Standarthelm nach DIN 14940 anrücken, dem man seine Herkunft auch sehr genau ansieht.


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Es geht eigentlich nicht um die Kleidung, es geht um die Haltung die man damit ausdrückt.

so ala:

Ich weiss du magst meine Flecktarnklamotten nicht, aber das ist mir egal.

Die passt zu Punks oder sonstigen Menschen die ausserhalb dieser Gesellschaft stehen. Für Menschen, die ein Hobby haben, dass in der Gesellschaft nicht immer eine positive Wahrnehmung erlebt, ist es nicht ratsam.

Natürlich können wir alle den Larry raushängen lassen und so tun als würde es uns am allerwertesten vorbei gehen. Vielleicht tut es das ja auch, jedoch ist das ganze etwas kurzsichtig.

Petri


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Bei der israelischen Armee gilt seit je her der Satz:

The man makes the soldier, not the uniform.

Ich glaube, du hast da eine zu negative Einstellung und befürchtest zu viel Schlechtes von deiner Umwelt.

Aus einer Sau wird auch kein edler Traber, nur weil man sie über die Rennbahn scheucht.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Gebt mal "Scarry Guy" bei Google ein. Das ist das allerbeste Beispiel für eine totale Fehleinschätzung eines Menschen nur durch seine vermeintliche Außenwirkung!


----------



## Tino (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Sag mal heineken,wo holst du denn deine Überlegungen her?

Wo das Tarnfleck herkommt und solche Sachen. Hast du zuviel Zeit oder ist Langeweile?

Nicht böse gemeint ,aber manch einer Argumentation fehlt einfach die Substanz um tatsächlich ernst genommen zu werden.

Wenn du so argumentierst,dass man das Tarnzeug nicht tragen sollte wegen deren Herkunft,dann wäre ich arbeitslos,da ich sehr viel mit dem Flugzeug zu meinen Arbeitsstätten unterwegs bin.

Nach deinen Ausführungen werde ich mich so schnell es geht arbeitslos melden,da ich nicht mehr fliegen will.

Ich will ja niemandem irgendwelche Anstöße geben mit nem Flugzeug zu fliegen ,deren Antrieb im Dritten Reich erfunden worden ist.

Danke,jetzt sehe ich klarer und erfasse endlich die Zusammenhänge.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Unter dem Suchbegriff "Jimmy Sevile" kann man dann nachlesen, was die smarten Typen an Abgründen bereithalten!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@heinecken2003
Kaum sagt man was gegen das Jägeroliv, schwenkst du plötzlich auf Flecktarn um? 
Der Thread und die Diskussion heißt eindeutig Tarnklamotten, und dazu zählt das oliv ebenso wie desert, urban, woodland ....
Aber jeder legt es sich wie ihm es passt.

Und wer seine Abneigung mit der Herkunft begründet dem fehlen wohl Argumente.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Anstatt zu akzeptieren das die Anzugsordnung am Teich das Ergebnis pers. Befindlichkeiten ist werden lieber den Trägern von tarn , oliv u.co die kleingeistigsten Unterstellungen untergejubelt.
Wenn selbst das nicht mehr zieht kommt die Nazikeule mit dem Versuch die Argumentattion anders denkender zu erschlagen.

Da ist mir der wesentlich lieber der mir sagt das Tarn für ihn nur einfach Schei.ße aussieht. Das nenn ich ne erhliche Meinung - aber nicht dieses schwülziges Geschwafel....


----------



## GeorgeB (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Andal schrieb:
> 
> Mir schmeckt es einfach nicht, wenn tarnfarbene Kleidung und ein  vollständiger Camouflage-Battledress ausgerechnet von Anglern(!) in  einen Topf geworfen und obendrein mit einer vermeintlichen militanten  Einstellung belegt wird.



Kann es sein, dass wir hier böse aneinander vorbei reden?

Für mich(!) geht es hier um den kompletten Camouflage/Flecktarn "Battledress", wie du ihn nennst. Es geht nicht(!!!) um (oliv)grüne Klamotten für Angler oder Jäger. Auch nicht um preiswerte US Ranger Hosen in oliv. Insofern verwirrt der Ausdruck "Tarnkleidung".

Ich für meinen Teil lehne ich ausschließlich diesen Full-Military-Look ab. Ich gehe davon aus, Heineken sieht es nicht anders.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Naja, das es um einzelne Kleidungsstücke geht, wurde aber jetzt zur Genüge gesagt.

Aber ich vermute das jetzt bestimmte Leute gleich behaupten das es ihnen nur um Volltarn mit Hoheitsabzeichen geht .......


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil lehne ich ausschließlich diesen Full-Military-Look ab.



Dann erklär einfach mal sinnig warum? Es ist immernoch der selbe Typ egal ob er rosa leggins trägt oder full-military-look. wenn man aber selbst nur fast ausnamslos hochwertige kleidung hat, in welcher weise steht es mir frei zu sagen " dein tarnzeug, pff des kannst vergessen des gehört sich nicht."

Irgendwann stört sich jemand dran dass jemand beim angeln ein ralph lauren polo trägt, weil die firma nicht mit angeln in verbindung gebracht werden soll und er mit seinem gleichen polo dann ja in seinen golfkreisen was neues bräuchte, da ja jetzt auch angler schon polos tragen und die sind ja abschaum..

Achtung Ironie an:
Da lob ich mir Nordkorea, da haben die Männer die Wahl aus 6 Haarschnitten und die Frauen aus 8. Sagen darf man nix, machen darf man nix. Aber verdammt, da gibt es viel zu viele Leute mit Tarnkleidung. Nicht mal da ist Platz für mich. Dann bleib ich doch in Deutschland und streite lieber ein wenig über die Kleidung von Anglern, der Farbe der S-Bahnen, der Form von Hunde******* usw. da hab ich wenigstens was zu tun- denn sonst interessiert sich ja niemand für mein langweiliges Leben
Ironie aus


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Habt ihr zu Scarry Guy und Jimmy Sevile nachgelesen. Wie war das noch mit der Außenwirkung?

Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck, bei solchen Themen geht es so zu, wie einmal ein österreichischer Kabaretist das Parlament der Alpenrpublik beschrieben hat.

"Do gehts ned um Boltik, do gehts bloß drum, dass ana den ondan ausschmiert!"


----------



## GeorgeB (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Münchner schrieb:
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *GeorgeB*
> 
> ...



Gehst du mit rosa Leggins zu einem Gemeinschaftsangeln, obwohl die vielleicht bequem und billig sind? Nein, weil du der Lacher des Jahres wärst. Akuter Kopfkino-Alarm.

Ein Full-Military-Dress löst bei vielen Leute unangenehme Assoziationen aus. Man denkt an Krieg, oder an Verrückte, die gerne wie Krieger aussehen. Als Angler oder Jäger bin ich halt kein Krieger. Warum soll ich mich also so kleiden?

Richtig präsentiert, kann man nach wie vor einem überwältigenden Teil der Bevölkerung die Angelei positiv verkaufen. Bei der Jagerei ist es etwas schwieriger, aber auch machbar. Renne ich aber rum wie ein verkappter Soldat, wird mir das um Längen schwerer fallen. 

Die Argumentation "aussehen iss nisch wischtisch, Karrakta iss wischtisch", sollten wir hier nicht hervor kramen. Die ist Unsinn, und passt in diese Talkshows für Bildungsallergiker. 

Vorsichtshalber: Ich bin kein "Katalogangler" mit Markenwahn.


----------



## GeorgeB (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Andal zitierte:
> 
> "Do gehts ned um Boltik, do gehts bloß drum, dass ana den ondan ausschmiert!"



Darauf läuft es fast immer hinaus. Auch außerhalb der Politik. #6


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Gehst du mit rosa Leggins zu einem Gemeinschaftsangeln, obwohl die vielleicht bequem und billig sind? Nein, weil du der Lacher des Jahres wärst. Akuter Kopfkino-Alarm.



Aber ich wäre auf einmal nicht "gefährlich" sodass die leute Angst hätten. Allerdings wie du schon sagst wäre ich dann der Lacher. Soll auch Leute geben denen ist Schei** egal was andere Leute von einem denken was sowas angeht. Bin jetzt nicht der der Rosa leggins trägt - aber falls es einer machen will- bitte feel free ich muss es ja nicht tun, genauso wie tarnzeug. Soll doch jeder das anziehen was er will. Ich nehme ja auch nen Rosa Gummifisch wenn ich davon überzeugt bin dass er fängig ist. Da können 1000 sagen, "eh bist schwul oder so, wer angelt denn mit sowas". Die Gesellschaft ist viel zu Oberflächlich. Und in diesen Talkshowthemen Rotz möchte ich garnicht abrutschen, weil ich habe ja nichts mit dem Angler zu tun wenn ich nur Fußgänger bin. Keine 10sec. dann bin ich vorbei an dem und warscheinlich hat der mich noch nichtmal gesehen, weil es ihm so wie mir wayne ist- wer da langläuft zb. 

und ich kann nur von mir sprechen oder von meinen erfahrungen, dass noch nie aber auch noch nie ein kind irgendwelche probleme hatte falls es nen getarnten angler gesehen hat. Ich fand das immer interessant als kleiner Stift. Aber das ist auch schon paar jahre her und Generation Iphone hat dazu einen anderen Bezug. Denn da liegt meiner meinung nach des Problem. Es wird immer und überall gepredigt das das die "potenziel" kranken sind und gestört. Würde man 2 Jahre lang jeden tag auf allen sendern (so wie es ja heutzutage ist) erzählen dass schwarze fliesjacken ein zeichen für Politische Radikalität steht- würden sich alle wegen dem Beschweren. war doch damals bei den N-Balance Schuhen nicht anders. Die gab es schon weit vor dem hype als die Rechten alle n-balance trugen und auch da wurde es verschrien. Jeder der die Teile hatte , und sei es schon 20Jahre im Schrank, musste sich die Frage gefallen lassen. JA wo leben wir denn.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Na dann stellen wir doch mal die Frage:

*Wer wurde beim Angeln schon mal von Nichtanglern wegen seiner Kleidung angesprochen?*

Ich genau zeitlebens zweimal. Einmal sehr positiv von den vorgenannten Hobby-Vogelkundlern und einmal von einem alten Mann, der nicht glauben konnte, dass es die alten Tiroler Wetterfleck immer noch gibt.

Und fortgelaufen ist auch nocht keiner, weil ich vielleicht ausgesehen habe, wie der Rüstzeugmeister der mexikanischen Befreiungsarmee!


----------



## 42er barsch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

hi,
ich trage, wie einige vorposter auch, wegen der funktionalität eine BDU-hose der us-army und eine oliv-grüne bomberjacke und die combo fast ausschliesslich.

gruss

ausser im sommer natürlich


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Naja, ich warte ja noch auf die Nächsten die sich beschweren wenn wer mit ner Motorrad Lederhose angelt (sowas gibt es auch). Sind ja alles kriminelle Rocker ......


----------



## Harrie (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Na dann stellen wir doch mal die Frage:
> 
> *Wer wurde beim Angeln schon mal von Nichtanglern wegen seiner Kleidung angesprochen?*
> 
> ...


----------



## sadako (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ein Hoch auf die kuschelige BW-Thermo-Unterwäsche! Auch auf meinen olivgrünen BW-Parka und -Poncho möchte ich  nicht verzichten. Zweckmäßig und bequem soll`s sein; alles andere interessiert beim Angeln doch gar nicht.


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wir hier böse aneinander vorbei reden?
> 
> Für mich(!) geht es hier um den kompletten Camouflage/Flecktarn "Battledress", wie du ihn nennst. Es geht nicht(!!!) um (oliv)grüne Klamotten für Angler oder Jäger. Auch nicht um preiswerte US Ranger Hosen in oliv. Insofern verwirrt der Ausdruck "Tarnkleidung".
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil lehne ich ausschließlich diesen Full-Military-Look ab. Ich gehe davon aus, Heineken sieht es nicht anders.



Genau so ist es, für Jäger gilt ein gewisser Dresscode und damit fahren die glaube ich nicht so schlecht. Warum können wir Angler nicht so was haben? 

Und weil das uns allen so scheiss egal ist, was andere von uns denken siehts bei uns zuhause auch aus wie bei den Flodders oder den Hottentotten, wer mit dieser Einstellung lebt, dem ist heute eigentlich nicht mehr zu helfen.

Jaja werft mir ruhig meine Ablehnung vor, das auf die Herkunft zu begründen war ein wenig blöd, das gebe ich zu.
Ich bleibe trotzdem dabei, diese Kleidung finde ich für ein "friedliches" Hobby einfach nicht angebracht, sei es Bungee Jumping, Jagen oder angeln.

Ja es gibt x Dokus wo die Menschenkenntnis hinters Licht geführt wird, indem man komplett falsch anhand der Kleidung auf den Menschen schliesst, aber das interessante ist ja, dass die Menschen nunmal anhand der Kleidung auf den Charakter Rückschlüsse ziehen und das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern, wieso dann nciht den weg des geringsten Widerstands wählen und statt zur Tarnfleckhose einfach mal die Khakifarbene oder die Olivgrüne wählen.

Ich werde uch eh nicht überzeugen, von daher... gehe ich einfach lächelnd am nächsten Battledress "made in Israel", Carphunter vorbei und denke mir meinen Teil.


Petri

Heineken


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, für Jäger gilt ein gewisser Dresscode und damit fahren die glaube ich nicht so schlecht. Warum können wir Angler nicht so was haben?



Richtig, wie einst beim Golfen. 
Die elitäre Gesellschaft muss ja erkennbar sein


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> gehe ich einfach lächelnd am nächsten Battledress "made in Israel", Carphunter vorbei und denke mir meinen Teil.
> Petri
> 
> Heineken



Ja und das ist doch genau des was manche nicht können. Warum muss ich mich da an den Verein wenden, bzw warum fühl ich mich Bedroht wenn derjenige doch garnichts macht. Das ist Paranoid. Und zeigt meiner Meinung nach vielmehr dass bei demjenigen der sich bedroht und gestört und etwa sogar verängstigt fühlt irgendwas nicht ganz knusprig ist..
Sonst bin ich da absolut bei dir..


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Denk mal dein Teil und schwimm mit dem Strom (ist ja einfacher ne)


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Richtig, wie einst beim Golfen.
> Die elitäre Gesellschaft muss ja erkennbar sein



Genau, man hebt sich intelektuell schonmal von Rambo ab...
das scheinen manche Angler nicht zu können.

Tut mir leid aber Sprüche wie dieser...

Soso, mit dem Strom schwimmen ist also generell schlecht... heute nen Rebellen gefrühstückt?
Dann trag halt weiter deine Tarnfleckklamotten (hier ist Camouflage gemeint) und leb mit dem Klischee. Ist dein gutes Recht. Mein gutes Recht ist, dich dafür (still) zu bemitleiden.

Petri

Heineken

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Genau, man hebt sich intelektuell schonmal von Rambo ab...
> das scheinen manche Angler nicht zu können.
> 
> Tut mir leid aber Sprüche wie dieser...



Dennoch konntest du ihn im gleichen Atemzug toppen, oder wie dürfen wir deine Aussage verstehen?

Wer seine Freizeit in karierter Bundfaltenhose verbringt, hat mehr Hirnschmalz als wer?


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dennoch konntest du ihn im gleichen Atemzug toppen, oder wie dürfen wir deine Aussage verstehen?
> 
> Wer seine Freizeit in karierter Bundfaltenhose verbringt, hat mehr Hirnschmalz als wer?


Genau#6
Dann könnte man ja denken ihr seid Kanadische Holzfäller und euch dafür anmachen das ihr Wälder rodet


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wie schön, dass du erkennst, dass mein Spruch genauso hirnrissig ist wie seiner. Das war auch meine Absicht.

Es ist generell falsch von der Kleidung und der Herkunft der Menschen auf ihren Charakter zu schliessen, ich bin mir sicher, die meisten von euch sind dufte Leute, mit denen man auch mal nen Bier trinken könnte.
Trotzdem finde ich dass unser aller liebstes Hobby eine Aufwertung in der Gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz finden würde, wenn wir ein wenig mehr auf unsere Aussendarstellung achten würden.

Ich erkläre interessierten Passanten gerne worum es beim Angeln geht und bin erstaunt wieviele Vorurteile man schon in wenigen Minuten ausräumen kann. 
Der böse guckende Tarnfleck tragende "Sprich mich ja nicht an, du Mongo" Angler vermittelt bestimmt ein ähnlich tolles Bild vom angeln!

Petri

Heineken


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

man merkt das draußen noch viel schnee liegt, sonst wäre hier nicht so viel los, und einige beim angeln


----------



## Hezaru (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hab für praktisch nie abgestimmt, aber oliv werde ich mir mal wieder kaufen weil sie gut und günstig sind und nicht alzu blöd aussehen.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Also mit deiner Typisierung der Angler kommt außer dir selber keiner klar.

Das tragen bestimmter Kleidungsstile bedingt also automatisch einen zuordenbaren Gesichts und Gesinnungsaudruck? Gewagte These!


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich kann Heineken schon verstehen. 

Ich mag die Tarnklamotten (BW Flecktarn) nicht, weil sie eben negative Reaktionen von nicht-Angelnden Menschen hervorrufen können. Das Leute, die sich über die Klamotten von anderen Menschen beschweren einen an der Pfanne haben, ist auch klar. Trotzdem könnte teilweise noch ein wenig an der Aussenwirkung arbeiten. Das schlechte Ansehen der Angler muss ja irgendwo herkommen.

Deswegen verstehe ich die Angriffe nicht so ganz. Er sorgt sich lediglich um den Angelsport.

@ Andal, die Leute typisieren geht nicht. Das ist mir klar. Trotzdem gibts sowas wie den ersten Eindruck und rate mal wie der ist, wenn Spaziergänger BW Klamotten tragen und Bierdosen am Angelplatz verteilen.


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Andal, du verstehst das wohl nicht so richtig.

Ich habe eben geschrieben, dass es falsch ist aufgrund von Kleidung oder Herkunft auf den Charakter eines Menschens zu schliessen, richtig?

Trotzdem tun das viele unserer Mitmenschen, vermutlich sogar die meisten. Wahrscheinlich sogar du selber, auch wenn du dich hier als der mit Intelligenz überhäufte Eremit darstellst, der sich von der Dummheit der Menschen abwenden muss.

Du bist also der festen überzeugung, in Tarnfleck herumzulaufen hat keinen Einfluss darauf, was andere von dir halten?
Du glaubst, alle sind so tolerant wie du?

Und du glaubst wir sind auf die öffentliche Meinung zu unserem Hobby, was für 80% der Nichtangler Tierquälerei ist, nicht angewiesen?
Das ist interessant.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Gunnar. (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Ich mag die Tarnklamotten (BW Flecktarn) nicht, weil sie eben negative Reaktionen von nicht-Angelnden Menschen hervorrufen können.


 
Tja , nur komisch das es diese negativen Reaktionen nicht gibt. Und wenn dann nur in der (Wunsch)Vorstellung einiger weniger Tarnklamottengegner.


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Habe auch keine Schlechte erfahrung gemacht und komme aus ner Großstadt


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich bin kein Tarnklamottengegner. Eher Tarnklamottenkritiker.


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Warum Kritiker????


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



aalex schrieb:


> Habe auch keine Schlechte erfahrung gemacht und komme aus ner Großstadt



Die Leute müssen dich ja auch nicht anmachen. Langt wenn sie sich negative Eindrücke über Angler mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Also mit deiner Typisierung der Angler kommt außer dir selber keiner klar.
> 
> Das tragen bestimmter Kleidungsstile bedingt also automatisch einen zuordenbaren Gesichts und Gesinnungsaudruck? Gewagte These!



Andal, du willst es nicht verstehen, oder?
Es geht nicht um Gesinnung sondern um Außenwahrnehmung und um eine damit einhergehende psychologische Komponente.
Wie ich in dem anderen Trööt schon schrieb: Ich war schon auf Gesellschaftsjagden, da bekamen Typen, die da einmal in Tarnklamotten aufgeschlagen sind, nie wieder eine zweite Einladung. Genau so läuft es teilweise, wenn bei Niederwildjagden Spezialisten mit 'ner Pumpgun aufschlagen.
Das hat sicher zum einen etwas mit Brauchtum und Tradition zu tun und damit einhergehend auch etwas elitäres, aber der zweite Gesichtspunkt ist das Bild, daß man seiner Umwelt vermitteln möchte. (der rambohafte Proll ist genau das stereotype Bild, was dabei vermieden werden soll) Nichts anderes versucht das 2003er Bier hier zu erklären. Wobei man sich jetzt natürlich darüber streiten kann, inwieweit man den Jäger, der seiner Passion bewaffnet nachgeht und der deshalb bezüglich dieser Außenwahrnehmung sehr viel sensibler agieren muß, mit einem Angler vergleichen kann.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



aalex schrieb:


> Warum Kritiker????



Oh man...ich sehe die Tarnklamotten im Bundesweht Stil, am besten mit Flagge drauf, eben kritisch. Verbieten würde ich sie nicht, auch wenn ich könnte. Muss letztlich jeder selber wissen was er trägt. Trotzdem kann man seinen Kleidungsstil schon noch mal hinterfragen.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wenn ihr euch alle zu Tode anpassen wollt, dann tut das, es ist euer gutes Recht.

Von morgens bis Abends tragt ihr, was euer Arbeitgeber für euch ausgesucht hat, egal ob Blaumann, oder der Zwang zu Anzug und Binder. Zu Hause zieht ihr an, was euch die LAG hingelegt hat, weil sie sonst zickt. Zum Ausgehen zieht ihr an, was alle anhaben, sonst gehört ihr nicht dazu.

Und ausgerechnet beim Angeln, wo ihr endlich mal ihr selbst sein könnt, wo die Seele frei baumeln kann, da wollt ihr auch noch einen auf Masekrade für die anderen hinlegen? Frau Dr. Anna-Lena Müller-Lüdenscheid könnte sich ja vor grünen Männern graulen!?

Man beugt sich wahrlich laufend nach irgend welchen Konventionen, aber irgendwann ist Schluss. Es gibt Zeiten, die gehören mir ganz alleine, über die bestimme nur ich. So wie in den anderen Zeiten die anderen den Code ausgeben. Ich bin mir das schuldig. Mag es jeder sehen, wie er will.


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Leute müssen dich ja auch nicht anmachen. Langt wenn sie sich negative Eindrücke über Angler mit nach Hause nehmen.


Wenn man es so sieht, kann ich auch die Schlechten eindrücke mit nach Hause nehmen wenn ich in der Hamburger instadt angel und dort die ganzen Bonzen und Pelz träger sehe.
Die wollen sich beschweren und zu hause nicht schlafen können weil sie einen angler gesehen haben der ne flecktarn hose anhatte (kann natürlich auch im BOSS Anzug angeln damit es denen gefällt.........) Aber dann geht man warscheinlich als Profikiller durch wie Hitman oder so|bigeyes


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@ Sten Hagelvoll:

Ich habe zum Thema Außenwirkung zwei Beispiel genannt. Den Scarry Guy und Jimmy Sevile. Da hast du garantiert nicht nachgesehen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Sten Hagelvoll:
> 
> Ich habe zum Thema Außenwirkung zwei Beispiel genannt. Den Scarry Guy und Jimmy Sevile. Da hast du garantiert nicht nachgesehen.




Wieso sollte ich? Falls du mit Jimmy Sevile den Päderasten Savile meinst und mit Scary Guy den tätowierten Selbstdarsteller, der in friedlicher Mission hochdotierte Vorträge hält, ich kenne die Typen und das sind keine gelungenen Beispiele.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Sehe ich ganz anders, aber ich lasse dir deine Meinung.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Andal, was hat das auch mit der Diskussion hier zu tun. Ich meinte lediglich, die Argumentation von Heineken ist absolut nachvollziehbar und der psychologische Kern geht an dir vorbei, kann er ja auch, ich persönlich trage auch hin und wieder BW-Tarn am Wasser, aber nichstdestotrotz kann man sich damit kritisch auseinander setzen.


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Andal, diese krassen Ausnahmen bestätigen doch nur die Regel, dass Menschen aufgrund der Aussendarstellung auf den Charakter eines Menschen schliessen.

Das ist falsch, da sind wir uns alle hier einer Meinung.

Und du hast Recht, wir müssen auch mal individualisten sein können, nicht immer das anziehen was andere für uns vorsehen.
Aber, wir leben nicht alleine in dieser Welt, wir können nicht so tun als würde jeder sein eigenes Universum mit sich herumtragen sobald er Freizeit hat.

Es gibt zig Sachen die wesentlich schlimmer sind wie das tragen von Tarnfleck, das ist richtig. Aber zumindest das nachdenken darüber ob es immer der richtige Weg ist, sich abzugrenzen und sich dadurch zu individaulisieren.

Ich habe auch Hobbys die nicht immer Gesellschaftskonform sind, neben dem Angeln.
Als Landwirt finde ich auch, dass ich durch Behörden und Naturschutzverbände oft genug gegängelt werde, aber das zu ignorieren ist nicht der Weg um diese Gängelung zu beseitigen.

Als Landwirt achte ich darauf, dass die Menschen meine Arbeit schätzen in dem ich Blühstreifen anlege, indem ich freundlich zu den Menschen bin und offen. Indem ich gerne Vorurteile aus der Welt schaffe und zeige, dass ich als konventioneller Landwirt auch mal Hand an die Unkrauthacke lege und nicht nur Pestizide einsetze.
In dem ich dem Kindergarten mal ne Exkursion erlaube oder der Grundschule und beweise, dass die milch nicht aus der Tüte kommt.

Darum werde ich von den meisten Mitbewohnern im Dorf geschätzt, nicht weil ich die Sonnenbrille aufsetze und die Radfahrer den Staub schlucken lasse auf dem Wirtschaftsweg, obwohl da die Landwirtschaft vorrang hat.

Und genau so sollten wir Angler darauf achten, dass unsere Mitmenschen sich nicht ausgegrenzt fühlen, seis durch unser Verhalten oder durch kleinigkeiten wie Klamotten. Denn wir können unser Hobby noch viel angenehmer gestalten wenn wir mehr Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung hätten.

Nicht jeder muss jetzt den Erklärbär mimen, aber mal reflektieren wie man selber auf andere wirkt, wie man rüberkommt, das wäre schonmal ein kleiner Anfang.

Ich bin mir sicher, meine Ausführungen hier waren nicht immer richtig und ich habe öfter mal ins Klo gegriffen mit dem was ich hier schreibe, aber Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung und vielleicht denkt ihr auch mal darüber nach.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## angler1996 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ich trage sicher Klamotten, die einen Tarneffekt haben-also irgendwas in Richtung Grün.
Was für mich ein absolutes No-Go ist ( für mich) sind irgendwelche Klamotten von der Army ( ja auch von der NVA)
Ich gehe Angeln und ich ziehe nicht in den Krieg.
Möglichst noch mit Hohheistssymbolen versehen und dann damit im  Ausland unterwegs .

Gruß A.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich habe es eben in einem anderen Thema geschrieben. Ich bin kein Herdenmensch und ein ziemlich lausiger Teamplayer.

Ich gehe angeln, weil das so ziemlich der allerletzte Freiraum ist, wo ich für mich alleine sein kann. Ich suche mir dazu auf Ecken, wo das maximal ungestört der Fall sein kann. Und wenn ich da der Meinung bin, dass ich das in einer Woodlandhose und einer Woodlandjacke tun will, dann tu ich das mit der gleichen Selbstverständlichhkeit, wie der Pferdearsch von nebenan auf offener Straße seine Leggins trägt. Ich verpüre nicht die geringste Lust auf Anpassung, wenn ich diese viel zu wenige Zeit genieße.

Ich übe bei Gott tagtäglich genug Toleranz. Das ist keine Einbahnstraße. Irgendwo muss die Verbiegerei für andere eine Pause machen!


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Nun denn, du hast Recht, man muss auch mal man selber sein können, aber du gibst auch irgendwo zu, dass wenn man darauf achten würde, wie man rüberkommt nicht unbedingt Tarnfleck (und damit meine ich militärisches Tarnfleck, nicht Strichtarnung die beispielsweise Vogelbeobachter tragen) tragen sollte.

Gegen den Bundeswehrparka gibt es absolut nichts einzuwenden. Auch nicht gegen andere Klamotten die eine einheitliche Farbe haben. Tarnfleck ist und bleibt militärisch egal wie toll sich das anfühlt, wie günstig es war und wie toll die Qualität ist. 

Angenommen ihr hättet Kinder und würdet diese zur Schule/ Kindergarten oder sont wohin fahren und in der Nähe würde jemand mit Tarnfleck rumlaufen, würde euch das nicht jucken, wäre euch das wirklich egal?

Ich als Onkel würde mir Sorgen machen, ob da nicht nen durchgeknallter loslegt, sicher in 99% der Fälle total unberechtigt, trotzdem wäre mir das unangenehm.

Das ist sicherlich ein Vorurteil, aber hier liest man wirklich zu oft, dass Mitangler sich so kleiden, bewusst mit der Intention sich abzugrenzen von den "nervigen" Passanten. Ist das der richtige Weg?

Petri

Heineken


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich würde mir eher gedanken daruber machen wenn da einer steht mit Netzstrumpfhose, Pocahontas Rucksack und nen meerschweinchen aufm arm


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Angenommen ihr hättet Kinder und würdet diese zur Schule/ Kindergarten oder sont wohin fahren und in der Nähe würde jemand mit Tarnfleck rumlaufen, würde euch das nicht jucken, wäre euch das wirklich egal?



Aber so was von egal wär mir das. Die wirklichen Täter sehen nie nach Tätern aus. Ich würde ein Kind eher für einen Tag bei den Rockern in Obhut geben, als bei besorgten Müttern mit Doppelnamen. Denn bei denen wüßte ich mit absoluter Sicherheit, das die als Mann zum Wort stehen und dem Kind niemals was passieren würde.


----------



## heineken2003 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ach ich gebs auf, ich hab eigentlich immer eine hohe Meinung von älteren Menschen, aber diese Sturheit, naja was solls.

Beratungsresistent bin ich manchmal auch.

Es bleibt dabei, wenn ich demnächst wieder nem Special Officer in Charge sehe werd ich innerlich grinsen und ihn bemitleiden und ihm dann trotzdem Petri wünschen, weil er ist bestimmt kein schlechter Mensch. Nur ein bisschen kurzsichtig. Aber das sind wir irgendwo alle.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ein paar konnten deinen Gedankengang nachvollziehen!


----------



## phirania (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

wenn diese dame mit zum angeln geht,BESCHWERT SICH AUCH KEINER !!!


----------



## Colophonius (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber so was von egal wär mir das. Die wirklichen Täter sehen nie nach Tätern aus. Ich würde ein Kind eher für einen Tag bei den Rockern in Obhut geben, als bei besorgten Müttern mit Doppelnamen. Denn bei denen wüßte ich mit absoluter Sicherheit, das die als Mann zum Wort stehen und dem Kind niemals was passieren würde.




Achja. Herrlich, Vorurteile gibt es ein alle Richtungen - sei es positiver oder negativer Natur. Erinnert mich an einen Fall, den ich letzten Monat in England sah. Ein "Rocker", Jeansweste, Iron Maiden-Sticker, Tattoos, ein echter Rocker/Metaller. Anklage: Verschiedene pädophile Vergehen. Sieht man den Menschen natürlich an. Ach halt.


Edit: Er hatte die meisten davon gestanden.


----------



## Andal (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Macht ruhig wieter ihr zwei Helden. Zieht euch an Oberflächlichkeiten hoch und pflegt eure gutmenschlichen Vorurteile. Es ist mir völlig einerlei. Aber ich gratuliere euch. Ihr befindet euch genau auf dem Weg, auf dem man euch gerne sieht. Im Zweifelsfall immer schön das Schwänzlein einziehen und kuschen!

Ich werde mir meine kleinen Freiheiten von euch ganz sicher nicht wegdiskutieren lassen und verbringe meine freie Zeit auch weiterhin in dem Aufzug, den ich für angemessen halte. Bevor ich es vergesse. Ich bin auch Raucher, Fleischesser und ich spucke gelegentlich von der Brücke in den Bach. Da werden sich doch sicher noch ein paar Vorurteile und Verbotsvorderungen zurechtzimmern lassen.

Ja und ich bin stur. Kann ich mir in meinem biblischen Alter auch getrost leisten. Die Gnade der früheren Geburt!


----------



## Tino (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Sehr lustig hier was manche so meinen ,ablassen zu müssen.

Aber eine Sache kommt hier immer zur Sprache.

Den Eindruck den andere Leute von Anglern haben oder haben sollen ,oder eben auch nicht.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,so wichtig für Dritte sein zu können ,nur weil ich an einem See sitze.:q

...egal in welchen Klamotten.

Ich wurde noch nie in irgendeiner Form negativ angesprochen,egal wegen welcher Sache.

Bei anderen Forumskollegen wundert mich das garnicht,wenn sie so diskutierend anderen gegenübertreten.



Ich hätte viel mehr Angst vor denen,die hier solch undurchsichtige Vergleiche ziehen wollen. Aber nicht vor einem Angler in Tarnklamotten. 

Wie albern ist das denn!!!

Mir ist es echt Wurst wie ein Angler angezogen am Wasser sitzt,Hauptsache ich kann mit ihm quatschen.

...bin ja kein Stilberater...

Wer SEINE Sache so sehen will,der wird sie so sehen ,wie ER WILL.

Das hat nichts mit einer vernünftigen Argumentation zu tun.

... aber lustig zu lesen was in manchen Köpfen so umherspukt.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Dosenbier, Alditüten und Flecktarnmontur versuche ich an öffentlichen Gewässern so gut es geht zu vermeiden. |supergri

Und jetzt steinigt mich! ^^


----------



## Lenzibald (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Servus.
Also irgedwo versteh ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Iregenwo in einem Verein wurde volle Tarnmontur verboten, war ein Mehrheitsbeschluß bei der Jahreshauptversammlung. Das heißt es betrifft die paar Leutchen in dem Verein wären die Getarnten nicht so Getarnt (Abwesend) gewesen hätten sie ja dagegenstimmen können. Ich persönlich mag diese Vereinsmeierei überhaupt nicht und werde auch nie einem Beitreten da geb ich die Anglerei lieber auf oder schau das ich einen eigenen Teich bekomme. Ich meine Jeder soll tragen wie er will geht keinen was an ich trage auch Tarnhose lang oder kurz beim Angeln einfach weils billig haltbar und bequem ist. Wenn man schon aufhört Toleranz bei der Privaten Kleidung zu üben dann sollten aber auch die Herren in Minnirock die Damen im Anzug sowie Lack Leder und Kautschuk verboten werden. Ich sag immer nur die Menschheit ist krank und wird sich in ihrem Wahn noch selber ausrotten und das wird gar nicht mehr solange dauern.
MfG
Lenz Wolfgang


----------



## Lui Nairolf (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Was ist eigentlich so schlecht daran, Vorurteile zu haben (außer dass es politisch nicht korrekt ist?)... die Menschheit könnte kaum auf eine jahrtausende alte Existenz zurückblicken, wenn es keine Vorurteile gäbe... Die letzten Worte eines vorurteilsfreien Neandertalers: "Hach, wie niedlich, ein Säbelzahntiger - der meint es mit mir bestimmt so gut, wie ich mit ihm ..." 

Da fällt mir ein Kommentar ein, den ich vor Kurzem bezüglich einiger Gewalttaten in Berlin gelesen habe. Sinngemäß lautete er: *"In einer politisch korrekten Welt haben die Menschen verlernt, überlebenswichtigste Urinstinkte und Vorurteile zu bewahren und danach zu handeln"... *


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Tino schrieb:


> Sehr lustig hier was manche so meinen ,ablassen zu müssen.
> 
> Aber eine Sache kommt hier immer zur Sprache.
> 
> ...




Also ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht, was an dieser Frage so schwer zu verstehen ist.
Die Allgemeinheit bestimmt, mehr oder weniger direkt, ob du das angeln in Zukunft weiter ausüben kannst. Und wie du es ausüben darfst.

Und du glaubst also, dass es die ältere Generation von denen noch einige um unsere Teiche, Seen und Flüsse herumlaufen, Menschen mit Kindern usw., dass es denen wirklich egal ist wie du aussiehst? 

Aber es ist eh egal, Andal ist nicht bereit sich zu hinterfragen, für Ihn sind wir mit unserer Meinung Schlappschwänze und das nur, weil wir sie hier vertreten. Meiner einer ist 33 und ich bin nicht die personifizierte Intelligenz und kann und muss im Leben noch viel lernen, aber ich versuche wenigstens auch mal deine Sicht der Dinge zu verstehen, das mein lieber scheint du in deinem hohen Alter wohl noch nicht ganz drauf zu haben.

Ich verstehe eure Verärgerung bezgl. der Vorurteile gegenüber Tarnfleckklamotten, aber ihr macht euch nicht mal ie Mühe zu verstehen was mir hier am Herzen liegt, ich will euch nicht eure Klamotten verbieten, ich will, dass ihr mal nachdenkt wie ihr auf die Allgemeinheit wirkt. 

Und mal ehrlich, glaubt ihr dass die Menschen, denen eure Kleidung negativ auffällt, euch wirklich darauf ansprechen?

Ja und jetzt bitte, erzählt wie ihr allen denen, die euch nicht gefallen, dieses was euch nicht gefällt, ins Gesicht sagt und wie oft ihr schon mit der Faust euer Recht erstritten habt. Das anonyme Internet macht es möglich.

@Tino:

Du wirfst mir vor, dass ich nicht diskutieren kann? Was trägst du denn hier zu der Diskussion dazu bei, ausser meine Beiträge durch persönliche Angriffe zu kommentieren. Von dir kam noch nicht ein vernünftiger Denkansatz... 

Petri

Heineken


----------



## antonio (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

jetzt könnte ich dir x kleidungen aufzählen, die auf manch anderen auch negative wirkungen hat.
wird sie deshalb verboten?
und nur weil irgend ne sache ne schlechte wirkung auf die allgemeinheit, wie du sagst( ich nenne es auf einzelne) hat, soll ich es nicht tun oder soll es verboten werden?
also deine meinung ist immer schön anpassen.
wobei anpassen an wen dann die frage ist.
an die allgemeinheit, wie du sagst, wo eben zu bezweifeln ist, ob deine allgemeinheit auch wirklich die überwiegende mehrheit ist.

antonio


----------



## reticulatus (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hi Leute,

früher, als ich noch selbst beim Bund war, gings mal öfter in Flecktarn oder "Univil" (halb Uniform, halb Zivil) ans Wasser, heute trage ich, wenn überhaupt meistens nur noch die Hosen, da diese sehr praktisch sind.
Allerdings gehen die heutigen Natohosen wesentlich leichter kaputt, wie früher die olivgrünen Klamotten, die hielten länger und waren um einiges besser, selbst die Springerstiefel taugten meiner Meinung nach mehr.

Heute finden neben alten Klamotten, dazu zählen Jeans, kurze Hosen/Bermudas und 2/3 oder 3/4 Hosen, Pullover/Kapuzenpullis, T-Shirts Verwendung, welche für das normale Leben oder zum Arbeiten nicht mehr tauglich sind.
Als Tarnklamotten habe ich eigentlich nur noch Hosen, zwei normale Fleckis, eine davon ist eine Thermohose.
Ansonsten benutze ich gerne Cargohosen, bei denen man die Beine abzippen kann.

Zum Anderen finde ich, sind die im Angelgeschäft, Katalog oder auch im Internet erhältlich Tarnklamotten im Vergleich zur Qualität maßlos überteuert.

Als Schuhe/Stiefel kommen mir Latschen von den Firmen Stadler, Meindl oder Lafuma ans Bein.


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wie ich vorher schon schrieb, ich möchte die Kleidung nicht verbieten, ich möcht dazu aufrufen, dass man sich mal Gedanken macht wie man durch das tragen bestimmter Kleidung, wie man durch bestimmtes Verhalten auf andere Menschen wirkt.

Das sind Menschen, die mit uns zusammen in diesem Land leben, die irgendwann auch mal zur Wahlurne gehen und ihr Kreuz machen. 
Menschen, die vielleicht schnell mal durch einen schlecht recherchierten Artikel gegen das Angeln aufgebracht werden. 

Tut mir leid, ich verstehe wirklich nicht, was der positive Effekt davon sein soll, dass ich mich durch Rechthaberei als Individuum darstelle?
Glaubt ihr so funktioniert eine Gesellschaft, indem keiner zurücksteckt und jeder auf seinem Recht beharrt?

Nochmal für alle, ich will Tarnfleck niccht verbieten, ihr sollt halt nurmal drüber nachdenken ob es die beste Idee ist, wie ein Soldat gekleidet herumzulaufen. Ob das das Bild ist welches ihr von eurem Hobby vermitteln wollt?

Viele Gewässer sind heutzutage noch in öffentlicher Hand, ich denke da ist die Akzeptanz des Angelns, gerade weil es das fangen und töten von Tieren beinhaltet, ein nicht unwesentlicher Faktor um auch in Zukunft noch unbeschwert unserem Hobby nachgehen zu können.

Bei der Jagd wird man auch nicht drauf angesprochen weil man Tarnfleck trägt, man wird einfach nicht mehr eingeladen.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Raufi56 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Alt, bequem und wenn möglich in gedeckten Farben.
Wenn´s durch die Büsche am Wasser geht, ist mir jedes gute Teil zu schade. 

Wo ich aber Wert drau lege, dass ist gutes Schuhwerk.
Springerstiefel oder, wenn´s wärmer ist leichte aber hohe Trekkingboots. (Zecken u.ä. lassen grüßen). Standsicherheit !!

Modenschauen am Fischwasser finde ich Ätzend ! #d 
Wer´s braucht ?!

Gruß Raufi


----------



## Tino (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@Tino:

Du wirfst mir vor, dass ich nicht diskutieren kann? Was trägst du denn hier zu der Diskussion dazu bei, ausser meine Beiträge durch persönliche Angriffe zu kommentieren. Von dir kam noch nicht ein vernünftiger Denkansatz... 

Petri

Heineken[/QUOTE]

Ich greife dich in kleinster Weise an!

Was trägst du denn hier bei ,außer witziger Argumente und bemerkenswerten Denkanstössen-zumindest für Dich.

Ich kann nur drüber lachen und danke dir dafür,wie quer doch Leute denken können.

Ich brauche mir darüber keine Gedanken machen was Leute über mich denken,denn ich wurde schon sehr oft beim Karpfenangeln von Leuten,ob alt oder Jung,ob Frau oder Mann oder jugendlich,sehr offen und höflich angesprochen.

Das dazu ...

Übrigens fahre ich ein weißes Auto,trage aber keine Kapuze.

Dir noch viel Spass ... bei was auch immer.


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ach Tino,

dank wertender Adjektive wie witzig, undurchsichtig, albern, vernünftig...  drückst du wirklich eine sachliche Kritik aus.

Aber ist schon okay, du bist sicherlich in der Lage mir zu sagen, dass ich nicht diskutieren kann. Deine Rhetorik ist der meinigen wirklich in allen Belangen überlegen und deine Ausführungen sind so schlüssig in sich, dass ich mich mittlerweile wirklich frage warum du nicht für die gesamte Menschheit sprichst.

Tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt auf deine zahlreichen Argumente und sinnvollen Anregungen nicht mehr Bezug nehmen werde, sondern lieber weiter mit Boardies diskutiere, die auf meinem, wie du findest, niedrigem Diskussionniveau sind.

Ich wünsche dir auch einen schönen Tag, möge die Sonne warm auf dein Tarnfleck scheinen!

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

grad auf platz 2 bei den aktuellen angeboten 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260964

passt gut hierher


----------



## Tino (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage,mir mein Diskussionsniveau aussuchen zu können.
Andere dagegen ,versuchen krampfhaft ihre Denkweise ,in Form einer "Diskussion",anderen einreden zu wollen.

In diesem Sinne haben wir ja uns gegenüber alles gesagt.


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Nun denn, einmal noch, weils gerade so interessant ist.
Was versuche ich dir denn "krampfhaft" einzureden?

Ich rufe lediglich dazu auf, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, wie man auf andere wirkt. Jetzt könntest du mir sagen, ich habe mir Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie ich durch das tragen von Tarnfleck auf andere wirke und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich dadurch nicht negativ auf andere wirke.

Das könnte ich akzeptieren. Damit wäre alles erreicht weswegen ich mich hier engagiere. Du bist ein Mensch wie ich, nicht besser und nicht schlechter und du hast durchaus das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung. 

Was ich "krampfhaft" Versuche, ist dass du nur mal kurz und ernsthaft darüber nachdenkst. Und nicht von vorneherein meinen Denkansatz als "lächerlich" oder "albern" abtust, weil das zeugt nicht wirklich von der hier so viel zitierten Toleranz gegenüber Menschen, die anders denken oder sich anders kleiden.

Aber vermutlich findest du ja wieder, dass es "in meinem Kopf herumspukt".

Petri

Heineken


----------



## antonio (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Wie ich vorher schon schrieb, ich möchte die Kleidung nicht verbieten, ich möcht dazu aufrufen, dass man sich mal Gedanken macht wie man durch das tragen bestimmter Kleidung, wie man durch bestimmtes Verhalten auf andere Menschen wirkt.
> 
> sorry aber bei der denkweise müßte man zig mal am tag die klamotten wechseln.
> auf den einen wirkt die kleidung so auf den anderen so, ja und?
> ...



antonio


----------



## GeorgeB (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Lol, Münchner, passt ja wie Arsch auf Eimer. :m

Mädelz, schriftlich scheinen wir ja hier so ziemlich alles durch zu sein, und kommen da wohl nicht unbedingt zueinander. Beim Bier, Auge in Auge, wäre das mit Sicherheit einfacher. 

Ist euch das nicht auch aufgefallen? Wir Angler und/oder Jäger sehen es als selbstverständlich an, von anderen nicht wegen unserer Klamotten oder unseres Hobbys in "Killer-Schubladen" gesteckt zu werden. Einhelliger Tenor: Man kann Leute nicht aufgrund ihrer Klamotten oder Hobbys einordnen. Aber wie sieht es aus, wenn _wir_ auf andere Leute sehen?

Nehmen wir Andals "Pferdearsch in Leggins". Leggins lösen Koppkino aus. Wumm. Schublade. Wahrscheinlich heißt die Trägerin "Schantall". Oder Karos gleich Golf gleich Snob. Schublade. Pelzmantel gleich affige Tussi. Schublade. Welcher Ossi hat noch nie über Wessis gelästert. Welcher Wessi noch nie über Ossis. Ist man Angler, vermutet man bei allen Tierschützern ne Vollmeise. Bei Tierschützern ist es umgekehrt. Liste beliebig verlängerbar. 

Ganz so frei, wie wir glauben, sind wir alle nicht von diesem Schubladendenken. Lassen wir also mal ein wenig Gnade walten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Interessant an der Abstimmung:
Ca. die Hälfte trägt nie Tarnung, die andere Hälfte von manchmal bis oft..

Kein Wunder, dass da eher kontrovers diskutiert wird.

Was aber kein Grund ist, persönlich zu werden..

So von wegen Punkte und so, gelle??


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hallo Antonio,

du hast Recht damit, dass es nicht richtig ist anhand der Kleidung auf den Menschen zu schliessen, dieses habe ich auch bereits aufgeführt.

Trotzdem ist es die Tatsache, dass wir Menschen uns nunmal an gewissen Werten orientieren. Dazu gehört nunmal auch ein gewisses Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit. Und dazu gehören bestimmte Normen und Regeln.

Warum tragen Banker denn Anzüge, wieso achten Menschen darauf, dass ihre Wohnung, ihr Garten ordentlich aussehen? Damit andere Menschen sich ein positives Bild von ihnen machen.

Ob das immer gerechtfertigt ist, da will ich nicht widersprechen. Jedoch wirst du mir recht geben, wenn ich sage, dass es nunmal so ist, dass über das Äussere eines Menschen auch sein Charakter beurteilt wird.

Das lässt einen Menschen immer wieder falsche Schlüsse ziehen. Nichtsdestotrotz liegen wir aber auf häufig damit richtig, indem wir Anhand mancher Äusserlichkeiten entscheiden, ob jemand der richtige Umgang für mich selber ist.

Ja ich habe auch Freunde, die tätowiert sind, die nicht Gesellschaftskonform gestriegelt sind. Diese leben ihre Individualität aus, indem sie sich ausgrenzen. Mag so sein, dass das für sie der richtige Weg ist, meiner ist es nicht und das sage ich denen genauso wie ich hier meine Meinung vertrete.

Frauen achten auf gepflegte Erscheinung, Personalchefs achten auf gepflegtes Auftreten, bestimmte Berufsgruppen definieren sich komplett über ihr Äusseres, ist das komplett falsch? Ist es dann wirklich komplett falsch, über das Äussere eines Menschens gewisse Rückschlüsse auf seine Art zu gewinnen?

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Ist es dann wirklich komplett falsch, über das Äussere eines Menschens gewisse Rückschlüsse auf seine Art zu gewinnen?



Nö, ich bin der Schönste, also auch der Beste..

Bestätigung tut immer gut....

;-))))))


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Haha,

na da will ich dir nicht widersprechen ;-) ein positives Selbstwertgefühl schadet nicht und ist wirklich komplett unberührt davon welche Klamotten man trägt. Nicht jeder der Mit Anzug und Krawatte rumläuft ist ein seriöser Mensch und nicht jeder in Tarnfleck ein verkappter möchtegern Rambo. Jedoch kann ich das meist nur feststellen, wenn ich das persönliche Gespräch suche. Das gelingt aber nicht immer und dann bleibt der falsche Eindruck.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## HRO1961 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Tja Thomas,


es ist wohl kein Wunder, das kontrovers diskutiert wird. Und die Art und Weise der Diskussion ist wohl auch kein Wunder.
Eher bemerkenswert ist, das aus dem Land der Dichter und Denker wohl ein Land der Sabbelköppe geworden ist. (ich schließe mich da nicht aus:q:q)

Schade an der Geschichte ist, dass es wohl unmöglich geworden ist, einen Schulterschluss in der Anglerschaft zu bewirken, wenn es um den Erhalt unserer Rechte geht. Eine Anglerschaft, die sich bereits bei solch banalen und eher nebensächlichen Themen wie "was ziehe ich beim Angeln an?" in 2 "Kriegsparteien" aufteilt, die sich verbal aufmunitioniert in ihre "Schützengräben" zurückzieht.

Also symbolisch Flecktarn angebracht??


Gruss von der Ostsee


----------



## antonio (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Antonio,
> 
> du hast Recht damit, dass es nicht richtig ist anhand der Kleidung auf den Menschen zu schliessen, dieses habe ich auch bereits aufgeführt.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## phirania (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

langsam, wird die ganze sache hier affig.
man sollte erstmal das verhalten mancher angeler am wasser ändern,bevor es um die klamotten geht.
dann sieht das gesamtbild auch ganz anders aus..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Eine Anglerschaft, die sich bereits bei solch banalen und eher nebensächlichen Themen wie "was ziehe ich beim Angeln an?" in 2 "Kriegsparteien" aufteilt, die sich verbal aufmunitioniert in ihre "Schützengräben" zurückzieht.
> 
> Also symbolisch Flecktarn angebracht??




Wohl ja...

Weil jeder meint, dem jeweils anderen nicht nur seine Sichtweise erzählen zu müssen, sondern ihm auch gleich zu sagen dass das diese die einzig richtige sei und sich jeder so zu verhalten habe wie er selber..

Deswegen stehe ich zur Freiheit aller Angler und kämpfe dafür, dass jeder seine Art zu angeln (und hier: sich zu kleiden) auch dann ausführen kann, wenn ich von den entsprechenden Methoden etc. persönlich nix halte..

Und bekämpfe jeden (ob Angler oder nicht), der diese Freiheit einschränken will....

Würden das alle so machen statt ihr ethisch-moralisches Gutmenschenpferd zu reiten, wären wir in Sachen Angler und Angeln sicher schon viel weiter..

Und ja, Du hast recht - die Klamottengeschichte ist da nur ein augenfälliges Beispiel...






Gut, dass ich so schön bin und noch alte Jagdklamotten auftragen kann..
;-)))


----------



## I C Wiener (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wir hatten (wirklich) überlegt uns Shirts und Jacken in Realtree-Camo machen zu lassen.. nur eben aus einer Makroaufnahme von Gänseblümchen in der Wiese. Leider wäre die Mindestabnahme bei ein paar 1000 Stück. Tarnung 2.0 sozusagen.

Bis es soweit ist dass das umgesetzt werden kann werden gedeckte Farben getragen, jedenfalls beim Spinnfischen. Gelegentlich auch beim Ansitz.


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



phirania schrieb:


> langsam, wird die ganze sache hier affig.
> man sollte erstmal das verhalten mancher angeler am wasser ändern,bevor es um die klamotten geht.
> dann sieht das gesamtbild auch ganz anders aus..



Damit hast du sicherlich nicht Unrecht, das Verhalten der Boardies am Wasser kann ich jedoch nicht von hier aus beurteilen. Wie sie wahrgenommen werden wenn sie Tarnfleck tragen ist jedoch etwas anderes.

@ Antonio:

Viele deiner Ausführungen verstehe ich und du hast auch Recht mit dem was du sagst. Trotzdem kannst du deine Weisheit und dein Menschenverständnis nicht per Telepathie auf andere übertragen.

Natürlich öffnen unsere Gewohnheiten anderen Menschen Tür und Tor, die diese ausnutzen.
Angenommen du müsstest eine Wohnung vermieten und ein Interessent würde mit Bowiemesser am Gürtel und in Tarnklamotten und BW Kampfstiefeln bei dir erscheinen?

Würdest du ihm die Wohnung vermieten? Ich würde es nicht, genau würde ich meine Wohnung nicht an Menschen vermieten, die ein vermülltes Auto haben oder eine verdreckte Kneipe. Un das ist wirklich unabhängig davon ob das finanzielle stimmt, denn ich würde in diesem Fall keine finanziellen Dinge mehr wissen wollen.

Jetzt gehe ich mal schwer davon aus, dass du diesen Menschen allen deine Wohnung vermieten würdest. 
Ich vermiete seit ca 6 Jahren mehrere Wohnungen von 200 € Miete bis 1000 € Miete pro Monat. Wir reden hier von Dorflage.

Wonach soll ich die Menschen denn nun beurteilen? Klar ich hab Mieterauskunftbögen, aber ich habe schon oft erlebt wie dort falsche Angaben gemacht wurden.

Natürlich gehe ich auch zu den Vormietern nur ist es fast immer so, dass wenn der Vorvermieter mit dem Menschen unglücklich ist er ihn über den Klee lobt um ihn loszuwerden.

Deswegen schliesse ich gewisse Klientel aus, indem ich ihr äusseres Bewerte bzw. mit in die Bewertung einfliessen lasse.
Meine bisherige Erfahrung, Fehler miteingeschlossen, zeigt, dass dies der richtige Weg ist.

Ich hab mich auch schon blenden lassen, von gutem Auftreten, genauso habe ich auch schon Leuten eine Chance gegeben, die nicht so solide gewirkt haben und bin auf die Schnauze gefallen. Zu 80% liege ich jedoch richtig wenn ich manche von vornherein ausschliesse weil sie ungepflegt herumlaufen.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Stromer86 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



phirania schrieb:


> langsam, wird die ganze sache hier affig.
> man sollte erstmal das verhalten mancher angeler am wasser ändern,bevor es um die klamotten geht.
> dann sieht das gesamtbild auch ganz anders aus..



Der beste Post der letzten paar Seiten 

Das Verhalten am Wasser hat wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf Passanten als der Kleidungsstil.
Hier besteht bei sehr vielen noch großer Nachholbedarf.


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wohl ja...
> 
> Weil jeder meint, dem jeweils anderen nicht nur seine Sichtweise erzählen zu müssen, sondern ihm auch gleich zu sagen dass das diese die einzig richtige sei und sich jeder so zu verhalten habe wie er selber..



Ich hoffe, dass das nicht auf mich gemünzt ist. Ich möchte zum Nachdenken anregen, nicht dazu aufrufen Tarnfleck zu verbieten. Ich möchte auch keine Vorschriften erlassen und jemand meine Art zu denken "einimpfen", ich möchte es nur erklären warum das so ist.

Wenn ihr eure Meinung dazu behaltet ist es okay, ist euer gutes Recht und da möchte ich auch nicht "Gutmensch" sein. 
Mir reicht es, wenn ihr euch damit kurz beschäftigt hab, zu eurem Schluss gekommen seid und dazu steht. Wie eure Entscheidung letztlich ausfällt ist eigentlich nicht wichtig.

Die Kleidung macht euch nicht zu schlechteren Menschen!

Petri

Heineken


----------



## GeorgeB (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Stromer schrieb:
> 
> Das Verhalten am Wasser hat wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf Passanten als der Kleidungsstil.
> Hier besteht bei sehr vielen noch großer Nachholbedarf.



Absolut richtig. Das Verhalten am Wasser, und das Verhalten gegenüber Leuten, die uns bei der Angelei mit Fragen oder Kommentaren nerven.

Jede Diskussion wird "affig" wenn man selber den Zugang verliert, weil sie ausufert. Und das ist bei fast allen Diskussionen dieser Art der Fall. Manchen liegt ein Thema halt sehr am Herzen, indes es anderen auf den Sack geht. Ein vollkommen normaler Vorgang.


----------



## phirania (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

also,ich bin nun nicht der große schreiber hier,ich lese mehr.
aber in über 50 jahren angelerfahrung      ,belgien holland,luxenburg,usw auch deutschland bin ich nie negativ auf meine angel tarnklamotten angesprochen worden.
es kommt drauf wie man sich anderen leuten gegenüber verhält.
der ton macht die musik...


----------



## nachtfischer123 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Es sollte  jeder  Klamotten die er am sinnvollsten und vor allem am Zweckmäßigsten für SICH hält tragen.Was soll das ganze Gezerre???......Wenn jemand mit Schlips und Anzug Angeln muss,bitte schön !


----------



## Colophonius (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



nachtfischer123 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit Schlips und Anzug Angeln muss,bitte schön !



So wie der da :
http://www.peta.de/img/mdb/DeinPapaToetetTiere_300.jpg

#h


----------



## phirania (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

man,kann sich auch so tarnen.
my favorit..http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...hYDoBQ&usg=AFQjCNEMlK24-EHM4JuM6Zczhork68zM3g


----------



## nachtfischer123 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Lach.........genau so |supergri Nur anhand von Klamotten andere Menschen zu beurteilen finde ich doch sehr Bedenklich!


----------



## Colophonius (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



nachtfischer123 schrieb:


> Lach.........genau so |supergri Nur anhand von Klamotten andere Menschen zu beurteilen finde ich doch sehr Arrogant!



Naja, man kann aber nicht leugnen, dass die Kleidung einen nicht nur unerheblichen Einfluss auf den Ersteindruck macht. 

Es kommt auch oft darauf an, wie man erscheinen will.

Ich spiele z.b. hobbymäßig Trompete und wenn ich z.b. mit einem Kammerorchester (Symphonien etc.) auftrete, ziehe ich mich halt entsprechend an. Dadurch spiele ich weder besser, noch schlechter, aber auf das Publikum macht es einen besseren Eindruck, wenn dort gut gekleidete Musiker, oder Musiker in Alltagsklamotten sitzen. Als ich noch in einem Feuerwehrorchester gespielt habe, war es auch völlig klar, dass man bei Schützenfesten etc. in Uniform auftritt. 

Im übrigen musste ich vorhin herzlich lachen. Der "Vorwurf", dass ich mich immer anpassen würde etc. ist einfach VIEL zu gut. Ich denke, jeder der mich persönlich kennt, würde mit mir zusammen lachen.


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Colophonius, ich denke in dieser Sache sind wir uns einig, manche hier wollen leider nicht verstehen, oder einfach mal Sachen von einer anderen Warte betrachten.

Das ist schade. Aber die Erde dreht sich weiter.

Wünsche für die kommende wärmere Woche auch allen Menschen in Tarnfleck einen schönen Frühling und eine erfolgreiche Zeit am Wasser.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Pinguin (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hallo in der Runde,
vor 40 Jahren habe ich schon alte Armeeklamotten getragen. Nur aus
diesem Grund: Bequem, unverwüstlich, pflegeleicht, winddicht, warm,
etc.. damals noch in NVA Plünnen, heute was der Markt so hergibt von
M65 oder BW-Parka, etc.. Ausserdem sieht es auch noch verdammt gut aus, so schön männlich herb. Ich kenne auch Angelfreunde die stehen
halt auf pink und gelbrosa-farbige Angelklamotten. Wer nun erfolgreicher
angelt kann ich nicht sagen, aber vieleicht wisst Ihr es ja?
Gruß und Petri Heil Pinguin


----------



## daci7 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Tjo, das viele Leute von dem Äußeren auf den Menschen schließen lässt sich nicht leugnen. Wie soll man sich auch sonst ein Bild einer Person machen, die man nicht kennt. Einfach, "logisch", schnell - Vorurteil ist Vorteil halt. Der Mensch weiß gerne wo er steht und braucht daher ein System nach dem er andere Menschen einordnet.

Nun wird es interessanter, wenn man besagtes Bild hinterfragt oder durchleuchten will. Denn dazu muss man mit den Menschen reden. Häufig kommt man zu der Einsicht, dass der erste Eindruck wenigstens ansatzweise richtig war, oft aber eben auch nicht. Man weiß, dass die Kategorisierungen oft falsch sind, weiß aber auch, dass diese passieren - also stellt man sich darauf ein. Man trägt zum Vorstellungsgespräch eben meist ein Hemd und kämmt sich die Haare anstatt in kurzer Hose, Flipflops und Wuschelfrisur zu kommen.

Noch komplizierter wird es, wenn man nun das System hinterfragt. Ist es denn wirklich richtig von dem Äußeren eines Menschen auf dessen Eigenschaften zu schließen? Meiner Meinung nach bestimmt nicht. Was kann ich also machen, um daran etwas zu ändern? Mich in meiner Kleidung weitestgehend anpassen und den Leuten gut zureden? Oder einfach diese inoffiziellen "Gesetze" nicht als solche hinnehmen? Ich präferiere letzteres, wobei ich mich ganz bestimmt nicht davon freisprechen kann mich in gewissen Situationen anzupassen... Zum Geschäftsessen zieh ich mir eben auch meist ein Hemd an und Leute mit Glatze, Bomberjacke und Springerstiefeln lade ich eben selten zu mir nach Hause ein 

Aber wenigstens in meiner Freizeit denke ich mir: What the f*ck - who cares? Wenn sich jemand an meinen Klamotten stört, dann soll er dies machen. Ich habe Null Komma Null Verpflichtungsgefühl andere Menschen und/oder Gruppierungen durch ein System zu wahren oder zu unterstützen hinter dem ich nichteinmal stehe. Das heißt übrigens im Umkehrschluss ebenfalls, dass ich mich nicht extra auffällig kleide um zu provozieren - ich hab nur einfach keinen Bock mir von nichtssagenden gesellschaftlichen Normen meine *Freizeit* diktieren zu lassen.

#h


----------



## lifeofmyown (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Nur mal als Denkanstoss: 

es wurde ja jetzt von Vorverurteilungen und Vorurteilen gegenüber den Träger von Tarnklamotten gesprochen. Es hiess, dass man auf Grund der Kleidung nicht auf den Charakter eines Menschen schliessen kann. So weit ok!

Aber würden die jenigen beispielsweise auch statt mit Jeans und Hemd in Flecktarn zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch gehen (überspitzt ausgedrückt)?  Weil das Auftreten spiegelt ja nicht den Charakter wider!?

Oder ein anderes Beispiel:

eure Tochter bringt einen neuen Freund mit nach Hause. Wärt ihr gegenüber über einem Freund in "Punkermontur" genau so aufgeschlossen wie einem gegenüber, der Jeans und T-Shirt trägt?

Es gibt sicher ein paar wenige, die grundsätzlich jedem gegenüber aufgeschlossen sind. Das möchte ich nicht bestreiten. Aber bei dem Großteil zählt doch einfach der erste Eindruck. Und für den ersten Eindruck gibt es keine zweite Chance. 

Und es dürfte auch klar sein, dass kein Spaziergänger oder wer auch immer zu einem Angler in "Kampfmontur" geht und sagt: "Hey, deine Kampfmontur gefällt mir nicht, aber lass uns doch mal kennen lernen, vielleicht bist du ja doch ein dufter Typ."


----------



## HRO1961 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Eine Bemerkung hätte ich dann doch noch:

Der TE stellte die Frage hier ja aus gegebenen Anlass. Offensichtlich war der Anlass der Bericht über den Verein, der seinen Mitgliedern nun das Tragen von Tarnklamotten untersagt hat.
Ausschlaggebend dafür war wiederum die Beschwer von irgendwelchen (irgendeinem?) Passanten, der hinter den Anglern Rechtradikalinskis oder Wehrsportler vermutete.
Der Verein reagierte mit purem Aktionismus und einige Beeiträge auf diesem Trööt beinhalteten ähnliche Vorbehalte. 

Mein Gott. Hat sich mal jemand ernsthaft die Frage gestellt, ob diese "Passanten" mit ihrer Interpretation noch alle Latten am Zaun haben?#q


----------



## HRO1961 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Aber würden die jenigen beispielsweise auch statt mit Jeans und Hemd in Flecktarn zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch gehen? Weil das Auftreten spiegelt ja nicht den Charakter wider!?


 


Blödsinnige Schlussfolgerung


----------



## nachtfischer123 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Sicherlich wird so niemand zu Vorstellungsgespräch gehen,da ist die Sachlage auch ganz anderst.Nur wenn ich mich in der Natur aufhalte sollten die Klamotten auch zweckmäßig und robust sein.Da sind Jagd oder Armee Klamotten genau das richtige.Ich wohne auf dem Land und hier wird auch von nicht Anglern viel BW zeug angezogen.......zb. Bauern,Forstarbeiter,Gartenbau Firmen,usw usw.Ich habe noch niemals mitbekommen das sich deshalb irgend ein Passant oder Urlauber belästigt gefühlt hätte!!Übrigens habe ich in meiner Familie 2 Jäger die auch Bw Oliv tragen........:q


----------



## daci7 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wie ich auch schon vorher schrieb: In einer Bewerbungssituation bin ich leider von meinem Gegenüber und auch von dessen erstem Urteil abhängig - natürlich werde ich versuchen mich in dieser Situation wenigstens gemäßigt anzupassen. Beim Angeln bin ich allerdings nicht von dessen Urteil abhängig und habe daher kein Interesse daran mich in welcher Form auch immer anzupassen.

Btw: Ich erlebe es immer wieder in Bewerbungen, dass Leute total überzogen aufgetakelt und hochpoliert auftreten - dass kommt bei Leuten mit Menschenkenntnis/Erfahrung in soclhen Gesprächen oft ähnlich schlecht an wie BW-Tarnfleck 

PS: Letztendlich ist der soziokulturelle Einfluss der Gesellschaft auf das Individuum mMn so facettenreich und komplex, dass sich wahrscheinlich niemand in irgendeiner Situation davon lossprechen kann - man kann es lediglich versuchen. 

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@daci

Quatsch dir hier mal keinen Zahn lose sondern schreib lieber, was in Marokko so los war.:q#h


----------



## nachtfischer123 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

^^:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## daci7 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @daci
> 
> Quatsch dir hier mal keinen Zahn lose sondern schreib lieber, was in Marokko so los war.:q#h



Muss noch Gedanken sortieren und Bilder zensieren nach diesem anstrengenden Urlaub ...##
Außerdem haben wir noch kein Internet in der neuen Butze und daher kann ich noch keine Bilder hochladen.
:g

Aber ich beeill mich!


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Blödsinnige Schlussfolgerung


 
Achwatt...... eher klassischen Eigentor.Spiegelt das doch deren obstruse Denkweise wieder.


----------



## lifeofmyown (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Achwatt...... eher klassischen Eigentor.Spiegelt das doch deren obstruse Denkweise wieder.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass die "Contra-Tarnmonturfraktion" nicht persönlich wird und versucht, Argumente vorzubringen. So viel zum Thema obstruse Denkweise... |rolleyes


----------



## Tino (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Was ich "krampfhaft" Versuche, ist dass du nur mal kurz und ernsthaft darüber nachdenkst. Und nicht von vorneherein meinen Denkansatz als "lächerlich" oder "albern" abtust, weil das zeugt nicht wirklich von der hier so viel zitierten Toleranz gegenüber Menschen, die anders denken oder sich anders kleiden.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Heineken



Warum sollte ich über solch banales und albernes Zeug nachdenken ,wie ich auf andere in Tarnklamotten wirke?

Weil du das gerne möchtest,weil dir langweilig ist?

Ich hoffe du kannst dir nur im Ansatz vorstellen wie egal mir das ist !!!

Du sprichst von Toleranz ,tolerierst aber nicht,dass es vielen völlig Latte ist wie ein Angler am Wasser angezogen ist.

Wie sagte hier mal im Forum mal passend?!?!?!

Wer mit der Herde läuft,kann nur den Ärschen folgen.

Viel Spass noch beim Schubladendenken...


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass die "Contra-Tarnmonturfraktion" nicht persönlich wird und versucht, Argumente vorzubringen. So viel zum Thema obstruse Denkweise... |rolleyes


 
LooooooooooooooooL
Und das aus deiner Feder - besser gehts garnicht.
*Wer* versorgt denn diesen Thread mit Unterstelleungen??
*Wer* dichtet denn den Trägern irgendwelche Eigenschaften an??
*Wer* behauptet zu wissen wie außenstehende dazu denken??


----------



## lifeofmyown (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> LooooooooooooooooL
> Und das aus deiner Feder - besser gehts garnicht.
> *Wer* versorgt denn diesen Thread mit Unterstelleungen??
> *Wer* dichtet denn den Trägern irgendwelche Eigenschaften an??
> *Wer* behauptet zu wissen wie außenstehende dazu denken??



Da hast du wohl nicht richtig gelesen, aber macht nichts. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass ICH Angler in komplettem Camouflage "affig" finde und dass ich so jemand nicht unbedingt ernst nehmen kann. Auch wenn du anderen Meinungen nicht akzeptieren kannst, so ändert das doch nichts an der meinen. 

Aber vielleicht kannst du ja im Laufe der Diskussion noch einen konstruktiven Beitrag leisten. Auch wenn es sicher einfacher ist, gegen andere zu sticheln, die eine andere Meinung vertreten. Mehr möchte ich dazu auch nicht sagen, da es sowieso sinnlos ist, zu versuchen mich zu provizieren. Aber vielleicht steigt ja ein anderer darauf ein... |rolleyes


Da ich das Thema an sich recht interessant finde und mich die Meinung von Außenstehenden dazu ebenso interessiert, habe ich eben mit einem Freund (kein eingefleischter Angler) aus Schweden gesprochen. Dort wird das Tragen von "Volltarn" beim Angeln nicht gerne gesehen. Es spielt in dem Fall keine Rolle, ob es sich um Deutsche, Holländer oder Engländer handelt. Ich wollte nicht genauer nachfragen, aber ich denke dass es unter anderem an der "gemeinsamen" Vergangenheit liegt. Daher denke ich, dass man das insbesondere bei deutschen Touristen nicht gerne sieht. Das ist aber jetzt nur eine Vermutung von mir.

Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen: "ist mir doch wurscht, wie das in Schweden ist, ich fahr dort sowieso nicht hin." Aber die, die dort in Kampfmontur auflaufen sind sicher keine, die in Deutschland in Hemd und Jeans am Wasser sitzen. Und die berufen sich bestimmt auch auf freie Entfaltung und dass sie doch tragen können, was sie möchten...

Zumindest ist die Außenwirkung meiner Meinung nach nicht zu vernachlässigen. 

Aber was solls, nach mir die Sintflut...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Bundeswehrdress sollte wirklich verboten werden... |uhoh:

(als ständig blanker Jungangler habe ich die olle Bundeswehrunterwäsche von Vatti wirklich geschätzt, jetzt passt sie nicht mehr)


----------



## Colophonius (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> LooooooooooooooooL


 Nichts geht über ein qualifiziertes "Loooooooooooooool", um die Sachlichkeit seiner Argumente eloquent zu unterstreichen



> .
> *Wer* versorgt denn diesen Thread mit Unterstelleungen??
> *Wer* dichtet denn den Trägern irgendwelche Eigenschaften an??


 Ich glaube, da tun sich beide Seiten wenig. 



> *Wer* behauptet zu wissen wie außenstehende dazu denken??



Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und zitiere aus diesem Thread. 



> Das Gewässer hat rundum einen stark frequentierten Wanderweg. Passanten haben sich wohl über die "militärisch" gekleideten Personen gewundert, in einem Fall wohl sogar die Polizei informiert, weil sie an irgendeine Aktion mit rechtsradikalem/militärischen Hintergrund geglaubt haben.


 Zitat stammt von Ralle 24. 

Scheint also nicht so weit hergeholt zu sein, dass Tarnmuster zu eigenartigen Reaktionen führen könnten, oder?


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Das Gewässer hat rundum einen stark frequentierten Wanderweg. Passanten haben sich wohl über die "militärisch" gekleideten Personen gewundert, in einem Fall wohl sogar die Polizei informiert, weil sie an irgendeine Aktion mit rechtsradikalem/militärischen Hintergrund geglaubt haben.


Ralf hat nur das weitergegeben was er gehört hat. Das heiß aber nicht das es auch so war. So wie ich Ralf kenne werde ich mich hüten ihn als unglaubwürdig dazustellen. Letztendlich war er aber dort pers. nicht dabei.

Aber: Auch wenn sich das so zugetragen hat - ist es wohl bundesweit ein Einzelfall. Daraus eine Gesamtmeinung zu zelebrieren - darauf muß mal erst mal kommen!
Vielmehr gehe ich davon aus  das dort eine Möglichlichkeit gesucht und auch gefunden wurde anderen Angler bewußt anne Karre zu pieseln.



> Scheint also nicht so weit hergeholt zu sein, dass Tarnmuster zu eigenartigen Reaktionen führen könnten, oder?


Eben , *SCHEINT* - was nicht heißt das es wirklich so war.



> Ich glaube, da tun sich beide Seiten wenig.


Ok , ich sammel mal ein parr Beispiele zusammen was den Trägern von Tarnklamotten unterstellt wurde:
- Kriegsverherrlichung
- wollen in den Krieg ziehen
- stehen auf Jungs
- haben kein Geld sich "vernünftige" Sachen zu kaufen
- sollten das Hobby wechseln,
- Nur Schwarzangler müssen sich tarnen

Und nun bitte von dir die Unterstellungen der Tarnklamottenträger an die Personen die sowas nicht anziehen.... denn laut deiner Aussagen nehmen sich beide Seiten nicht viel.

in spannender Erwartung.....


Achja:


> Nichts geht um ein qualifiziertes "Loooooooooooooool", um die Sachlichkeit seiner Argumente zu unterstreichen


leider danebengelegen denn:
Lesen ist das eine - *richtig* interpretieren was anderes


----------



## lifeofmyown (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Oh, jetzt wirds peinlich (und unsachlich)... |uhoh: Ich bin raus. #6


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

DAS dacht ich mir...


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Da ich das Thema an sich recht interessant finde und mich die Meinung von Außenstehenden dazu ebenso interessiert, habe ich eben mit einem Freund (kein eingefleischter Angler) aus Schweden gesprochen. Dort wird das Tragen von "Volltarn" beim Angeln nicht gerne gesehen.


Eigentlich gehts ja um die Meinung in Deutschland.
Aber da ich selber 7 Jahre da oben geangelt habe .......
Volltarn habe ich beim Angeln dort nie gesehen . Eher "Teiltarn".... Das beim Angeln bzw. beim Fischputzen im Schlachthaus war nie ein Problem. Selbst Norweger liefen da so rum.
Was aber nicht geht und da stimm ich dir zu ist es wenn man im BW-Panzerkombi inner Kneipe dort auftaucht. Oder als Reisekleidung auf der Fähre. Das ist auch für mich , höflich gesagt , unangemessen.


----------



## Biberacher (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Also hier bei uns auf dem Land dominiert auch eindeutig der "Flecktarn-Style" und als ich mit dem Angeln vor 7 oder 8 Jahren angefangen habe, war ich auch ein Träger dieser Art von Kleidung. Über die Jahre jedoch hat sich mein Geschmack wohl geändert, sodass ich heute kaum noch BW Kleidung trage, vom guten alten BW Pulli mal abgesehen.

Hier laufen einfach genügend Figuren in dieser Tracht (Goldzahnkormorane,...) rum, mit denen ich nicht unbedingt auf Grund meiner Kleidung gleichgestellt werden möchte.
Da geh ich lieber mit vernünftiger Outdoorkleidung oder Arbeitskleidung zum Fischen/Jagen, als mit Kampfanzug & Co.

Zum einen finde ich das Erscheinungsbild am Wasser in BW- Kluft auf den ersten Blick auch nicht unbedingt sympathisch, auch wenn die Menschen vielleicht doch ganz nett sind.

Aber trotzdem soll doch jeder tragen was ihm gefällt und man für tauglich hält.
Und ein Verbot solcher Kleidung, weil sich "Zivilisten" daran stören ist echt das allerletzte. Ich würde mir sowas nicht gefallen lassen!


----------



## GeorgeB (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Gunnar schrieb:
> 
> Was aber nicht geht und da stimm ich dir zu ist es wenn man im  BW-Panzerkombi inner Kneipe dort auftaucht. Oder als Reisekleidung auf  der Fähre. Das ist auch für mich , höflich gesagt , unangemessen.



Siehste. Da seid ihr doch enger beieinander als es sich anhört. Es gibt nun mal viele Menschen, auf die wirken "Vollmonturen" abschreckend. Immer mit der Einschränkung wer da drin steckt, und wie er ansonsten rüber kommt. Einzelteile bei ordentlich auftretenden Anglern sind doch gar kein Problem. 



> Tino schrieb:
> 
> Warum sollte ich über solch banales und albernes Zeug nachdenken ,wie ich auf andere in Tarnklamotten wirke?



Was du machst, sei dir überlassen. Ich werde da keinen Disput beginnen. 

Es gibt aber Angler die der Meinung sind, dass übertriebener Military-Look bei Anglern negativ wahr genommen wird. Gunnar bestätigt das ja auch. Und alles was auf andere wie auch immer wirkt, trägt zur Außendarstellung einer Sportart bei. Es gibt Unternehmen, die für eine positive Außendarstellung Millionen ausgeben. Die machen das nicht grundlos.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@George...


> Es gibt nun mal viele Menschen, auf die wirken "Vollmonturen" abschreckend.


Ich hege zwar Zweifel das es *VIELE *sind. Aber selbst wenn.... Es sind die Unterstellungen die damit , zumindest bei einigen , einherlaufen.
Das die Klamotten nicht jedem gefallen - damit hab ich nicht das geringste Problem....


----------



## Brassenkönig (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Kommt sehr auf die Situation an, beim spontanen Feeder-Trip eher nicht, aber wenns ne längere Session z.B. in der Brandung oder aufm Kutter bei Schlechtwetter wird trage ich fast immer meinen BW-Regenanzug sowie meine Kampfstiefel, welche ich nach dem Wehrdienst behalten durfte. Namensschild und Dienstgradschlaufen natürlich entfern (bin Reservist). Hält absolut trocken und selbst im DK-Urlaub habe ich damit bislang noch keine negative Resonanz erhalten, meiner Ansicht nach sollte das jeder so handhaben wie er es für richtig hält :m. Irgendwelche Vorschriften in Bezug auf Kleiderordnung beim Angeln zeugen meiner Ansicht nach von Intoleranz und Bemerkungen von Passanten werden gekonnt ignoriert (wobei ich auch dort nicht von Anfeindungen berichten kann) #6


----------



## GeorgeB (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Gunnar schrieb:
> 
> Es sind die Unterstellungen die damit , zumindest bei einigen , einherlaufen.



Ich denke einfach, dass Thema wird zu hitzig diskutiert. Geht ja nicht um eine Überlebensfrage. 

Bei der Wahrnehmung gibt es bestimmt auch regionale Unterschiede. Ich kenne jedenfalls viele Leute, die übertriebenes Military-Outfit lächerlich bis abstoßend finden, was ich an ihren Kommentaren erkenne.

Man sollte hier aus der Frage kein Drama machen, sie aber auch nicht als vollkommen lächerlich und unbegründet abtun. Wenn die Hälfte der Angler diese Kleidung ablehnt, und von der anderen Hälfte ein Großteil Camouflage nicht als Vollmontur trägt, scheint es ja _so_ beliebt nicht zu sein.


----------



## csi-zander (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hoppala, da kommt man von der Arbeit heim, knippst sein Board an und sieht diesen Thread galoppieren.
Nun habe ich so 16-28 Seiten gelesen, teilweise mit zustimmendem Nicken, teilweise mit Kopfschütteln.
Nicht um Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, sondern zum Verständnis frage ich jetzt mal ganz dumm in die Runde; was bringt denn der komplette Tarnanzug am Wasser?
-Fange ich mehr Fisch?
-Bin ich besser vor nervigen Spaziergängern geschützt?
-Fühle ich mich eher der Natur verbunden?
-Ist es Gewohnheit, weil Papa früher auch in BW-Hose ans Wasser ging?
-Oder ist das nur ein rebellisches Recht-haben-Ding ala' 'Was Recht ist muß auch Recht bleiben?


----------



## GeorgeB (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

*gg*

Sehr berechtigte Fragen, CSI. :m


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

.....


csi-zander schrieb:


> Nun habe ich so 16-28 Seiten gelesen, teilweise mit zustimmendem Nicken, teilweise mit Kopfschütteln.
> 
> Wirklich ALLES gelesen??
> 
> ...


----------



## csi-zander (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

naaaa, vielleicht hast du die tiefere Bedeutung dieser Fragestellung auch nicht ganz durchschaut.

Argumente wie; bequem, praktisch, billig... ,meine Lieblings-Glücks-Hose,etc... lasse ich ja alle gelten.
(und gebe höchstens leise zu bedenken, ob eine schwarze Hose mit Beintaschen nicht EVENTUELL den gleichen Effekt hätte???)

Eher gehofft habe ich aber, dass mal jemand hinter'm Baum hervorkommt und verkündet: 'ich zieh meine vollgetarnte Militärkombi an, schmier mir Tarnschminke ins Gesicht und binde mir ein Messer an den Kampfstiefel, weil ich das RECHT habe wie ein VollDepp auszusehen -und am Ufer in einem Haufen leuchtendbunter Zubehörteile, Futterale und anderem Zeug zu sitzen und zu grillen -was dann die Supertarnung wieder aufhebt.

Schön wäre auch; 'ich habe mich vertan und Zivildienst statt Bundeswehr angekreuzt. Jetzt gebe ich den HobbyRambo, damit wenigstens die Nachbarn mich für einen harten Kämpfer halten.' 

Späßchen beiseite; man frage sich einfach mal still und leise selber.
Meinst Du nicht dass es auf Rechthaberei , Rebellen- oder gar Posertum
hinausläuft?


----------



## phirania (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...TOgPgN&usg=AFQjCNFy2PxwBb9QWtMxUJMSbBcOsAwvsw
my favorit
ohne worte.#d#d


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hallo,

zuerst wollte ich hier näher auf den tollen Beitrag von Tino, dem Grandmaster der Rhetorik eingehen, schenke ich mir jetzt lieber komplett, weil ab einem gewissen IQ eine Diskussion keinen Sinn mehr macht.

Zum Thema habe ich mich jetzt genug geäussert. Die Meinungen sind gespalten. So ist es eben, die Pro Tarnfleck Fraktion zeichnet sich leider nicht durch schlüssige Argumente aus, sondern eher durch Stammtischrhetorik, passt irgendwie zu der Montur ;-)

Hier wird immer geredet davon, dass alle die Tarnfleck tragen wenigstens noch Eier in der Hose haben und sich ja ach so viel trauen. Aber nen wirklichen Grund für die TARNFLECK, nein nicht Olivgrünen BW Pullis, die hab ich auch, oder Olivgrüne Hosen seis BW, NATO oder sonst ein Verein, nein es geht um militärisches Camouflage, den kann keiner wirklich nennen. Günstig, bequem und qualitativ hochwertig gibt es auch in anderen Farben, wieso zieht sich denn hier keiner den "Ich zieh das an weil ich gerne mal auf Soldat mache" Schuh an? Weil ihr Eier in der Hose habt? Haha...

Euch sind Klamotten ja so egal, wieso muss es dann undbedingt diese Klamotte sein?

Nein Tino, du bist net gefragt, oder warte, soll ich dir deine Antwort vorweg nehmen?

"Es ist mir egal was andere über mich denken, deine Aussagen sind hirnloses rumgeeier weil dir langweilig ist und was du von dir gibst geht mir am allerwertesten vorbei. "

Danke Tino für deinen sachlichen Beitrag.

So jetzt bitte wieder diskutieren.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Meinst Du nicht dass es auf Rechthaberei , Rebellen- oder gar Posertum
> hinausläuft?


 
Rechhaberei? Ok erweckt den Anschein - ist aber nicht so.

Rebell? will ich nicht komplett ausschließen

Poser? Sorry - aber das ist Humbug....


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Wollte mich nur mal auf das Niveau herablassen...


Och nö .,

Vorher haste deine Denke geschickt durche Blume geäußert  - jetzt mal nicht.
kommt das selbe bei raus...


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Gunnar,

deine Aussagen bekräftigen mich in meiner Einstellung gegenüber angelnden Rambos.

Kann hier noch jemand vernünftig argumentieren?

Petri

Heineken


----------



## aalex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> die Pro Tarnfleck Fraktion zeichnet sich leider nicht durch schlüssige Argumente aus, sondern eher durch Stammtischrhetorik, passt irgendwie zu der Montur ;-)


Wen versuchst du hier eigentlich die ganze Zeit zu Provozieren????finde deine Argumente langsam nervig.
Das wir bei der Diskusion hier alle auf keinen Gemeinsamen Nenner kommen ist doch klar oder stehst du auf Pinke autos (wahrscheinlich nicht)??Deshalb sollte man trozdem normal miteinnander reden können. Für dich sind angler die Tarnfleckhosen tragen gleich die Bierdosen Gang, wie du es schon erwähntest???Versteh das nicht das du alle als halb starke Rambos beschimpfst bleib mal aufm Teppich.Nur weil jemand nicht so angezogen ist wie du beim gemeinsamen Hobby.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Oh oh Heineken, nun haste die Schönschreibemaske abgesetzt und zeigst dein wares Gesicht. bzw wie de wirklich denkst.....


----------



## csi-zander (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Gunnar, auch wenn wir Gefahr laufen, dass es zu einem privaten Meinungsaustausch wird;
es verwundert vielleicht nicht, dass sich der eher positiv Begriff 'Rebell' herausgegriffen, der Rest aber vehement verneint wird...
Um das Ganze (zwischen uns beiden) doch noch zu Abschluß zu bringen;
bitte, bitte, nenne mir/uns doch hier einmal DEINEN Grund, warum DU in voller Tarnmontur angeln mußt.


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ach bei mir geht dir die Hutschnur hoch, weil ich nicht deine Meinung teile, aber wie andere, die mit dir einer Meinung sind hier auftreten, das ist dir egal?

Ist eh vergebliche Mühe, bei meinem Punktekontostand isses vermutlich eh besser diese Diskussion nicht mehr fortzuführen.


Petri

Heineken


----------



## aalex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Geht weiter in Tarnfleckmontur + Alditüte angeln
> 
> Heineken


Hast du eigendlich ein Loch im Kopf? warum machst du sowas.Kann das echt nicht verstehen stell doch mal ein bild rein wie du aussiehst wenn du los zum angeln gehst,vielleicht können wir dich dann mal vestehen oder gehörst du zu den Nackt anglern(falscher Thread)


----------



## aalex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Mäckerst über Angler rum die dabei Bier trinken? Dein Benutzername sagt alles. 
die Dunkel ziffer ist groß der anonymen ........


----------



## heineken2003 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Das Zitat hätte ich gerne mal gezeigt bekommen.
Ansonsten manövrierst du dich doch gerade in die gleiche Ecke, in der du mich vermutest. 

Lass gut sein, ich hab nicht immer Recht gehabt und hier persönlich zu werden ist wirklich nicht richtig. Dafür möchte ich mich nochmal entschuldigen, war ein stressiger Tag heute.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Colophonius (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Erstmal:
Alle ein wenig runterkommen, gilt v.a. für die "Anti-Tarnflecken"-Seite. Keiner will Verwarnungen und es wäre echt schade, wenn der Thread dicht gemacht werden würde. 

Ich denke das Hauptproblem ist:

Sehe ich ein, dass ich evt. schlecht auf andere wirke und ändere mich deshalb/passe mich an vs. mir doch Wurst.

Ich würde in fast allen Fällen der "mir doch Wurst"-Partei recht geben, ich selbst schere mich wenig um gesellschaftliche Konventionen / was andere von mir denken. 
Das Problem was ich gerade in diesem Fall sehe ist, dass es nicht nur um mich, sondern um Angler generell geht. Wenn ich als Privatmensch Holger Sache xy tue, wirft das ein schlechtes Licht auf mich und mich alleine (und vielleicht auf meine Eltern), wenn ich als Angler Holger xy tue, wird das mit Sicherheit auch auf Angler allgemein übertragen.
Das ist für mich der entscheidene Punkt.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@cis,

auch wenn ich zwar Jacke und hose habe......... wirste mich selten komplett damit antreffen. Daher kaum bis garnicht Volltarn....

Gründe für die Klamotten wurden schon mehrfach von mir und anderen genannt .

- robust , bequem , leicht zu beschaffen ( Überbleibsel außer Dienstzeit), preisgünstig obwohl qualitativ sehr gut, die Farben passen zum Aufenthalt am Teich.......alles ganz banale allerwelts Gründe...


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@ Holger,

Diese schlechten Auswirkungen die du siehts - das ist genau das was ich und andere eben nicht sehen , bzw nicht bemerken.Es gibt Anglern gegenüber so einiges an Vorwürfen. Etliche auch zurecht. Aber , noch nie hab ich mitbekommen das einer die Tanklamotten als Argument ins Felde bringt....


----------



## Colophonius (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Holger,
> 
> Diese schlechten Auswirkungen die du siehts - das ist genau das was ich und andere eben nicht sehen , bzw nicht bemerken.Es gibt Anglern gegenüber so einiges an Vorwürfen. Etliche auch zurecht. Aber , noch nie hab ich mitbekommen das einer die Tanklamotten als Argument ins Felde bringt....



Ich - leider - schon. Ich fände es auch selbst viel schöner, wenn man den Großteil von uns einfach machen ließe, was wir wollen.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Holger , ich will das nun nicht abwimmeln........
anderes Beispiel......

In all den Jahren in diversen Angelforen , jetzt auch bei FB ..... die Klamottenfrage ist immermalwieder ein Thema..... aber von den vielen Leuten die dazu geschrieben haben - in all den Jahren - noch nie hat einer was von den Problemen berichtet (Auswirkung nach außen)...
Nun mitmal wird sogetan als ob es "draußen" einen riesen Aufstand dagegen gibt. Und genau DAS bezweifle ich emens.....


----------



## ha.jo (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Vielleicht wäre es in der Zukunft besser, eine Abstimmung/Umfrage sauber stehen zulassen.
Braucht man parallell Themen?
Die Umfrage bezieht sich klar auf dieses Thema:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260758
Dort wird diskutiert,hier eigentlich nur abgestimmt.
Wäre auch übersichtlicher.


----------



## wilhelm (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wenn man (n) diese "Diskussion" hier verfolgt beschleicht einen ( zumindest bei mir) das Gefühl vor lauter Weltverbesserergetue und andere Überzeugen müssen, daß man dabei übersieht das man immer mehr Freiheiten dem sogenannten Mainstream opfert. Es ist doch Scheixxegal wie einer zum Angeln geht und es hat eigentlich auch keinen zu Interressieren.
Also wir sind mittlerweile auf einem gefährlichen Level bezüglich unserer Freiheit angekommen ( ja ich meine das letztlich auch Politisch).Also denkt mal darüber nach und kommt mal ( zum Teil ) wieder runter.


Der der Anzieht was ihm gefällt 

Wilhelm


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

vorschlag von *lochi*: Wollte schon nen Thema starten ob man mit "Tarnkappen" angeln sollte.

also das neue thema lautet:>>>>>>> *angeln mit tarnkappen*


----------



## Ulli3D (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Brauch ich nicht, bin der http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invisible_Man_%E2%80%93_Der_Unsichtbare


----------



## zandertex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, bin der http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invisible_Man_%E2%80%93_Der_Unsichtbare




klar,durch deine Tarnklamotten


----------



## Tino (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zuerst wollte ich hier näher auf den tollen Beitrag von Tino, dem Grandmaster der Rhetorik eingehen, schenke ich mir jetzt lieber komplett, weil ab einem gewissen IQ eine Diskussion keinen Sinn mehr macht.
> 
> ...




Na endlich holst du die IQ Keule raus. Hat lange gedauert dich da hinzubringen,hat aber wieder geklappt.

Du kommst mir vor wie ein dreijähriger ,der immer wieder fragt, warum,warum,warum.
Akzeptiere doch die hier gegebenen Antworten ,oder auch solche "Dummköpfe" ,die sagen ,dass es sie nicht die Bohne kümmert.

Ja,solche Leute gibt es einfach,ob's dir nun passt oder nicht.

Auf die Klamotten wurde ich noch nie angesprochen,wohl aber um der Angelei wegen.

Bis dann und alles Gute


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Oha, hier wird immernoch gestritten :>

Ich kann irgendwie beide Seiten verstehen. Deshalb wundert es mich umso mehr, das hier solche Grabenkämpfe ausgetragen werden. 

Letztlich sind hier ja beide seiten für den Angelsport. Mit Unterschiedlichen Ansichten, aber Ziel ist gleich.


----------



## Moringotho (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

sers,

deshalb bin ich hier raus.
wurde langsam sinnlos und besser raus bevors 
persönlich wird.

und ja ich gehöre zu den "unbelehrbaren".

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Steinbuttt (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wir Angler haben in der Bevölkerung unseres Landes nicht gerade das beste Image (in anderen Ländern, zB. UK, USA, NL usw., sieht das ganz anders aus).

In kaum einem anderen Land, haben Angler so eine schlechte Lobby, wie hier bei uns. Wie viele unnötige Verbote, Gesetze und Gängeleien sind wohl schon erlassen worden, aufgrund einer schlechten Meinung oder Vorurteilen gegenüber Anglern.

Neidvoll schaue ich zB. nach England, wo es mehr Angler als Fußballfans gibt, wo Abends zur besten Sendezeit Angelsendungen im TV laufen und der Angler in der Bevölkerung ein hohes Ansehen genießt.

Um das vieleicht irgendwann hier bei uns auch nur ansatzweise hinzubekommen, muß das Image des Anglers noch wesentlich verbessert werden, und zwar bei unseren "normalen", nichtangelnden Mitmenschen!

Und das geht eben zu einem großen Teil darüber, wie wir uns beim Ausüben unseres Hobbys präsentieren und verhalten.

Ich persöhnlich achte deshalb sehr bewußt darauf, wie ich als Angler von meinen Mitmenschen wargenommen werde.

Wie ich schon weiter vorne schrieb, trage auch ich beim Angeln oft Klamotten in gedeckten/Tarnfarben (einfarbig, hauptsächlich oliv), wenn ich mich beim Angeln in der Natur bewege, um mich so eben in diese zu integrieren. Ja sogar Bekleidung aus Armeebeständen habe ich dabei auch schon mal an.

Allerdings verzichte komplett auf Kleidung in Camouflash oder Tarnflecken und alles was zu sehr nach Militär aussieht. Ich trage sehr gern zB die alten, oliven BW-Hosen oder Pullover, weil diese zum Bewegen in der Natur, wie hier schon öfter erwähnt, einfach optimal sind! Darüber dann aber zB. eine englische Wachsjacke und schon ist dem jeglicher militärischer Anstrich genommen!

Hier gebe ich Heineken absolut recht, wenn er daran appeliert, einmal darüber nachzudenken, welchen Eindruck man als Angler bei der Allgemeinbevölkerung und damit bei den Meinungs- und Gesetzesmachern hinterläßt.

Je mehr Angler versuchen unserem Hobby ein positives Image zu verschaffen, und damit meine ich natürlich weniger die Bekleidung, sondern vor allem auch das Benehmen am Wasser, um so größer ist die Chance dafür, irgenwann mal ein besseres Ansehen bei der Bevölkerung zu genießen, mit all den Vorzügen die dann daraus resultieren (weniger unsinnige Gesetze, Verbote usw.)

Da können wir uns bei unseren Jägern durchaus 'ne Scheibe abschneiden, die haben das doch besser im Griff!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Colophonius (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Wir Angler haben in der Bevölkerung unseres Landes nicht gerade das beste Image (in anderen Ländern, zB. UK, USA, NL usw., sieht das ganz anders aus).
> 
> In kaum einem anderen Land, haben Angler so eine schlechte Lobby, wie hier bei uns. Wie viele unnötige Verbote, Gesetze und Gängeleien sind wohl schon erlassen worden, aufgrund einer schlechten Meinung oder Vorurteilen gegenüber Anglern.
> 
> ...




Alles wichtige in einem Post ! Sehr gut! |good:


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich stimme ebenfalls 100%ig zu!
Genau so siehs aus!


----------



## Micha383 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Beim Angeln meistens ne Tarnhose und je nach Wetter ne Tranweste, sonst auch gerne Klamotten in Oliv.

Beim Motorradfahren in voller Tarnmontur.
Woodlandmuster in Grautönen.

Und sonst nur gelegentlich.


Ich mag das Zeug einfach 

Wobei nen ghillie suit wäre auch mal was feines :vik:


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hier gebe ich Heineken absolut recht, wenn er daran appeliert, einmal darüber nachzudenken, welchen Eindruck man als Angler *bei der Allgemeinbevölkerung* und damit bei den Meinungs- und Gesetzesmachern hinterläßt.



Die "Allgemeinbefölkerung" wundert sich - ja, ist geradezu entsetzt - wenn in (Kriegs)Kriesengebieten Soldaten/Menschen verletzt und getötet werden. 
Die "Allgemeinbefölkerung will Fleisch essen, aber es darf kein Tier getötet werden.
Die "Allgemeinbefölkerung" sieht bei den aktuellen Temperturen einen Hund vorm Supermarkt angeleint und sagt "oh, der Arme". 
Angler gehen Angler an, weil sie nicht gesetztewiedrig C+R betreiben.
In Deutschland erschrecken Spaziergänger, weil ein grünes Männchen hinterm Busch seine Angel beobachtet.

Ist nun das Tun vom einen falsch oder der dadurch entstehende Eindruck des anderen?


----------



## diemai (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

..........ich trage Tarnklamotten , um mich in die Natur zu integrieren , und weil die Militärsachen praktisch und verhältnismäßig günstig sind .

Wobei ich , um nicht wie ein Militär zu wirken , niemals komplette , uniforme Kampfanzüge anziehe , ...sondern wild durch den Garten mische , z. B , Kappe in realtree , T-Shirt in sumpftarn und Jacke in woodland , ....Weste und Hose hab' ich in einfach oliv .

Eventuelle Hoheitsabzeichen sind entfernt .

Diese Unauffälligkeit am Wasser hat mir schon unvergessliche Naturerlebnisse beschert(Eisvogel auf der Rutenspitze , Füchse , Wildschweine auf Nahdistanz , etc. , .......auch beim Karpfenangeln auf Sicht von unschätzbarem Vorteil) .

Mit Militär hab' ich übrigens nicht so viel am Hut !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Tino (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Die "Allgemeinbefölkerung" wundert sich - ja, ist geradezu entsetzt - wenn in (Kriegs)Kriesengebieten Soldaten/Menschen verletzt und getötet werden.
> Die "Allgemeinbefölkerung will Fleisch essen, aber es darf kein Tier getötet werden.
> Die "Allgemeinbefölkerung" sieht bei den aktuellen Temperturen einen Hund vorm Supermarkt angeleint und sagt "oh, der Arme".
> Angler gehen Angler an, weil sie nicht gesetztewiedrig C+R betreiben.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Weil jeder meint, dem jeweils anderen nicht nur seine Sichtweise erzählen zu müssen, sondern ihm auch gleich zu sagen dass das diese die einzig richtige sei und sich jeder so zu verhalten habe wie er selber, kommt es zu solchen Gegensätzen und diskussionen - statt leben und leben lassen....

Deswegen stehe ich zur Freiheit aller Angler und kämpfe dafür, dass jeder seine Art zu angeln (und hier: sich zu kleiden) auch dann ausführen kann, wenn ich von den entsprechenden Methoden etc. persönlich nix halte..

Und bekämpfe jeden (ob Angler oder nicht), der diese Freiheit einschränken will....

Würden das alle so machen statt ihr ethisch-moralisches Gutmenschenpferd zu reiten, wären wir in Sachen Angler und Angeln sicher schon viel weiter..

Die Klamottengeschichte ist da nur ein augenfälliges Beispiel...






Gut, dass ich so schön bin und daher eh alles sowie auch noch alte Jagdklamotten (auf)tragen kann..
;-)))


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt wirds peinlich (und unsachlich)... |uhoh: Ich bin raus. #6


 
Gott sei Dank.

Falsche Zeitform. Kleingeistige Unsachlichkeit *wurde* von dir eingebracht.

Mann, wo lebe ich eigentlich??????


----------



## Raufi56 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Unser Anglerimmage ist wirklich verbesserungswürdig.

Wenn man an einem sonnigen Wochenende mal bei uns am Braunschweiger Südsee vorbeigeht, beobachte man einmal die Gesichter bzw. die Mimik der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung.

Zischen den am Wasser stehenden Bäumen sieht man Zelte in Tarnfarben, Angler in Camouflagetarn, selbst die berühmte Karpfenliege ist in Tarnfarben.
Fehlt nur noch das olle Tarnnetz vom Bund und die an den Baum gelehnte AK47.|kopfkrat

Noch Fragen? 
Die Gedanken unserer Mitbürger stehen Ihnen förmlich auf der Stirn geschrieben !!


Jäger haben’s auch nicht immer besser.
Meine beiden Brüder haben im Harz ein Jagdrevier.
Ich gehe oft mit Ihnen als Hundeführer durchs Revier. (Durchdrücken u.ä.)
Da erlebst du am Wochenende Sachen, die einem die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen.

Diese „Jackwolfskintragenden“ bioorientierten, Räucherstäbchen ansteckenden Teesockenmuttis würden am liebsten in die abgesperrten Bereiche hineinlaufen und alles kastrieren was Grün oder jagdähnliche Bekleidung trägt.#q
Für die kommt das weihnachtliche Rehgulasch aus der LIDL-Tiefkühltruhe.
(Wenn sie überhaupt so was essen).

Von wegen leben und leben lassen!
Wie sagte schon James Bond: life and let die.

Getarnte Grüße
Raufi

PS: nichts gegen Jack Wolfskin, trage ich selber. Aber da wo´s hingehört. Und nicht auf den Weg zum Kindergarten um die Kleinen zum Hort zu bringen.


----------



## aalex (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Findet ihr das hier schlimm???????? http://www.amazon.de/Masive-Bedchair-Alloy-Karpfenliege-Alurahmen/dp/B0094OHM68


----------



## Franky (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Nö - nur lustig, aber erst, wenn der Besitzer sich daneben setzt, weil er das Ding im Laubhaufen nicht wiederfindet...


----------



## magi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hallo zusammen,

hätte nie erwartet, dass ein derart triviales Thema solche "Emotionen" auslöst. Mal ganz allgemein zum Thema Camouflage: 
Ist selbst bei Garten- und Lanschaftsbauern, Maurern oder ähnlichen Tätigkeiten (wo es auf funktionale Kleidung ankommt) des Öfteren zu sehen. In der Techno- und zunehmend auch Gothic-Scene, Bei Bikern etc. eh etabliert und ich kann mich an eine Zeit in den späten 90ern erinnern, wo es einen richtigen Mode-Hype um Metrotarn (Hosen) im Alltag gegeben hat.. Auch wenn ich in den letzen Jahren zunehmend in Zivil bzw. oliv fischen gehe, kann ich die Tarn-Kollegen verstehen und finde da erstmal nicht schlimmes. Gegenüber gedeckten Farben wie grün und besonders schwarz haben Tarnmuster einen deutlichen Vorteil: Die Sachen sehen fast immer halbwegs sauber aus. Putz dir einmal ne schleimige Hand an der schwarzen Hose ab... Und gerade wenn klassische US-Tarnmuster verwendet werden; einem mündigen Mitbürger ist zuzumuten die Uniformen der Deutschen Armee zu kennen und wenn letztere getragen wird ohne Hoheitsabzeichen ist diese auch eindeutig als "Freizeitkleidung" einzustufen. Was dem Einzelnen gefällt oder nicht gefällt steht doch erstmal auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Fakt ist: Wer hier kriegsverherlichende Absichten oder alleine an der Kleidung Rambo-Mentalität festmacht sollte mal ersthaft über andere Lektüre als die Bild-Zeitung nachdenken..
Viel wichtiger ist das allgemeine Verhalten: Bierpullen neben dem Angelplatz, offenes Feuer, wo dann auch gerne Verpackungen und Müll verbrannt wird, liegengelassene Schurreste, Köderdosen etc.... Und ganz bestimmt auch die Selbstdarsteller-Fraktion, die erstmal nach dem Fang ein Stativ mit Kamera aufbaut, um auch ja ein paar Pics am Start zu haben und dann nach einiger Zeit mit zwischenzeitlicher Kontrolle, ob die Fotos auch gut geworden sind und die Sonnenbrille richtig sitzt, den Fang releasen oder im Allgemeinen den Fang unsachgemäß behandeln- sowas schadet nachhaltig!!


----------



## GeorgeB (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Die Liege finde ich einfach nur ein bisschen bescheuert. Mit 17 hätte ich sie vielleicht cool gefunden. "Kumma, Omma, will ich auch haben". Aber damals habe ich auch im Blinker Heldengeschichten vom Evil Knievel der Angler gelesen, der in 11 Tagen auf 22 Kontinenten 44 Karpfen von mindestens 88 Pfund gefangen hat. Und das mit 176 wichtigen Aufnähern auf dem Overall. 

Heute bin ich in in einem Alter, in dem die Mädels, denen du hinterher schaust, dich siezen. Am Arsch. 3 mal 17. Da siehst man den ganzen Quatsch etwas relaxter, und rennt nicht mehr wie Rambo oder eine Litfaßsäule durch die Gegend. Gemäßigt tut's auch, und kommt besser an.


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> leben und leben lassen...


#6#6#6

so eine unendliche Diskussion, über solch eine Lappalie ist denke ich auch nur in Deutschland möglich. |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## GeorgeB (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@ Magi: Maurer in Tarnklamotten sind problematisch. Dauert nicht lange, und du hast den Zoll auf der Baustelle stehen. Schwarzarbeiterkontrolle.


----------



## magi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Aber nur wenn "Baustellentarn" getragen wird .. Man sieht halt öfter, das die Jungs vor allem Hosen bzw. Jacken in Tarn tragen..


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Beim Angeln meistens ne Tarnhose und je nach Wetter ne *Tranweste*, sonst auch gerne Klamotten in Oliv.
> 
> Beim Motorradfahren in voller Tarnmontur.
> Woodlandmuster in Grautönen.
> ...



diese wetterbedingungen kommen aber nur sehr selten vor, um diese spezialweste anlegen zu müssen


----------



## GeorgeB (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Da kann das Wort "Trantüte" gleich eine völlig neue Bedeutung bekommen. |supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



magi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hätte nie erwartet, dass ein derart triviales Thema solche "Emotionen" auslöst. Mal ganz allgemein zum Thema Camouflage:
> Ist selbst bei Garten- und Lanschaftsbauern, Maurern oder ähnlichen Tätigkeiten (wo es auf funktionale Kleidung ankommt) des Öfteren zu sehen. In der Techno- und zunehmend auch Gothic-Scene, Bei Bikern etc. eh etabliert und ich kann mich an eine Zeit in den späten 90ern erinnern, wo es einen richtigen Mode-Hype um Metrotarn (Hosen) im Alltag gegeben hat.. Auch wenn ich in den letzen Jahren zunehmend in Zivil bzw. oliv fischen gehe, kann ich die Tarn-Kollegen verstehen und finde da erstmal nicht schlimmes. Gegenüber gedeckten Farben wie grün und besobnders schwarz haben Tarnmuster einen deutlichen Vorteil: Die Sachen sehen fast immer halbwegs sauber aus. Putz dir einmal ne schleimige Hand an der schwarzen Hose ab... Und gerade wenn klassische US-Tarnmuster verwendet werden; einem mündigen Mitbürger ist zuzumuten die Uniformen der Deutschen Armee zu kennen und wenn letztere getragen wird ohne Hoheitsabzeichen ist diese auch eindeutig als "Freizeitkleidung" einzustufen. Was dem Einzelnen gefällt oder nicht gefällt steht doch erstmal auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Fakt ist: Wer hier kriegsverherlichende Absichten oder alleine an der Kleidung Rambo-Mentalität festmacht sollte mal ersthaft über andere Lektüre als die Bild-Zeitung nachdenken..
> Viel wichtiger ist das allgemeine Verhalten: Bierpullen neben dem Angelplatz, offenes Feuer, wo dann auch gerne Verpackungen und Müll verbrannt wird, liegengelassene Schurreste, Köderdosen etc.... Und ganz bestimmt auch die Selbstdarsteller-Fraktion, die erstmal nach dem Fang ein Stativ mit Kamera aufbaut, um auch ja ein paar Pics am Start zu haben und dann nach einiger Zeit mit zwischenzeitlicher Kontrolle, ob die Fotos auch gut geworden sind und die Sonnenbrille richtig sitzt, den Fang releasen oder im Allgemeinen den Fang unsachgemäß behandeln- sowas schadet nachhaltig!!


AMEN, wobei mit dem mündigen Mitbürger überschätzt du (meiner Erfahrung nach) den Kentnisstand bzw generellen Akzeptanzgrad unserer Mitbürger, leider. Die meisten denken bei Tarnmustern sofort an Krieg, selbst wenn das Tarnmuster (ja sowas gibt es wirklich) eindeutig aus der Feder eines Designers entsprungen ist


----------



## phirania (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

wie magi,schon sagte viel wichtiger ist doch" wie man sich am wasser verhält."
da dürfte doch kleidung kein problem darstellen.
aber,leider finden sich immer irgendwelche "helden"die was zu bemängeln haben.
nun ja in deutschland,hat jeder was zu sagen..


----------



## phirania (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ohne worte...


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

:m:m:m:m


----------



## daci7 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wo hier immer davon gesprochen wird wie schlecht das Image des Anglers in der Bevölkerung ist - ist es das denn wirklich?
Ich bin oft unterwegs und lerne (verhältinismäßig) viele Leute kennen - bisher habe ich bei extrem wenigen Menschen negative Reaktionen hervorgerufen, wenn ich denn über meine Hobbys geredet hab. Und da ist es egal wo und welche Leute man kennen lernt - ob in der Kneipe im Urlaub oder auf Konferenzen - das Bild ist recht identisch. Ich würde sagen mindestens 30% haben selbst Interesse oder sind Angler und eventuell 2-3% haben ein Problem mit dem Hobby - der Rest interessiert sich einfach garnicht dafür.
Und da können wir ganz bestimmt nicht durch unsere Kleidung etwas dran ändern. 
Angler haben in Deutschland momentan eine schwache Lobby und Naturschützer eben momentan eine recht einflussreiche - denkt Ihr wirklich, dass wir über andere Kleidung daran etwas ändern können?
Das wir wenig Zulauf haben liegt mMn nicht daran, dass einige von uns in Flecktarn rumlaufen sondern daran, dass sich 70% nicht dafür interessieren und von den verbleibenden 30% eben nur ein Bruchteil wirklich erreicht wird. Will man an der Lobby/dem Einfluss (oder wie man es auch immer nennen will) der deutschen Anglerschaft drehen, so geht das mMn langfristig nur durch bessere Jugendarbeit und einen leichteren Einstieg ins Angeln und garantiert nicht über noch mehr Regeln und Gesetze und Anpassungen.


----------



## Stichling78 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

|good:
So hat sich das bei meinen Bekannten, in den Letzten Tagen  auch angehört. Den Meisten ist das voll "Wurscht" was Die Angler machen.

Also locker bleiben und uns(Angler)selber nicht so wichtig nehmen.

Petri


----------



## gründler (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Deren Lobby ist eben jägerfreundlich eingestellt. Man bemüht sich dort auch Reden und Handeln in Einklang zu bringen. Es ist für das Ansehen besser unangenehme Wahrheiten einzugestehen als regelmäßig beim Lügen erwischt zu werden.


 
Wir haben es auch einfacher weil viele Jäger in höheren Positionen sitzen. (Politik,Gemeinde,Forst,Landwirtschaft...usw).


#h


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

*ICH* hab die Lösung! |engel: Aber nicht hauen, gell :m

Da die organisierte Alglerschaft nun DAFV haben, könnten wir uns doch eine Art einheitliche Uniform in z.B. Blassrosa vorschreiben lassen. 
Um den Hals tragen wir noch ein Bimmelglöckchen, damit wir auch gehört werden. Nur für den Fall, dass mal einer hinter einem Baum steht und nicht durch die Farbe erkannt werden kann. 
Desweiteren stellen wir Warnschilder "achtung Angler" auf und sperren für den Wurf einen - je nach Angelart vorgeschriebenen Bereich ab.
Geangelt wird nur mit dem einheits PVA-Schonhaken.
Fische dürfen zum abhaken natürlich nicht aus dem Wasser gehoben werden.
Zudem verpflichten wir uns, ab Angelbebinn immer freundlich zu lächeln.
Selbstverständlich verlassen wir den Angelplatz besenrein und werden Mitglied bei PETrA.

Hab ich was vergessen, was wir noch besser machen können? |kopfkrat

Was ich vergessen hab - die zum angeln nötigen Uniformen gibts nur beim DAFV zu erwerben.


----------



## fordfan1 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Hab ich was vergessen, was wir noch besser machen können? |kopfkrat




Ja,der Angelplatz wird nur mit einem E-Mobil,alternativ Segway angesteuert um den Kormoran in seinem natürlichen Habitat nicht zu stören,und Bumms,sind wir auch die besten Freunde des Nabu.


----------



## HRO1961 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> *ich* hab die lösung! |engel: Aber nicht hauen, gell :m
> 
> da die organisierte alglerschaft nun dafv haben, könnten wir uns doch eine art einheitliche uniform in z.b. Blassrosa vorschreiben lassen.
> Um den hals tragen wir noch ein bimmelglöckchen, damit wir auch gehört werden. Nur für den fall, dass mal einer hinter einem baum steht und nicht durch die farbe erkannt werden kann.
> ...


 

*bingo #6#6#6*


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Beim pflügen mit dem Handy Beiträge verfassen ist keine gute Idee.

Schreibe später was zum Thema.
Petri

Heineken


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Nabend,



> Verstehe halt langsam wie die Passantenfeindliche Haltung von vielen hier mit der "Anpassung?.......


Gibt es diese Haltung wirklich?
Vorallem , gibt es diese in den Außmaßen das man sich Gedanken machen sollte??
Selbst wenn dort in diesem Einzelfall den Passanten beim Anblick der Tarnjünger der Furz querhängt .......... kann man wegen diesen 2-3 Hanseln gleich auf ganz Deutschland schließen?? Da ist wohl bei einigen wenigen der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken....


----------



## csi-zander (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Oh ha, und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Immer noch Weltuntergangsgezeter!!

Hatten die Autonomen eigentlich schon Internet, als sich das Vermummungsverbot ankündigte?? Oder haben die einfach nur nicht
so laut geheult und gewimmert als man ihnen die Sturmhauben wegnehmen wollte, wie einige hier, die ihre Fleck-Tarn-Felle schwimmen sehen???

Einfach ruhig bleiben, ist doch nur eine Meinungsumfrage hier. 
Und auch mal überlegen, was bei einem Verbot überhaupt passieren würde;

-Bei der Jagd ist es verpönt -Alle jagen in gedecktem Grün lustig weiter.
-Auf (seriösen) Paintballfeldern ist Flecktarn verboten -Jeder zieht etwas andersfarbig Strapazierfähiges an und ballert lustig weiter.

Nur bei Anglern gerät die Welt aus den Fugen weil man seine BW-Hose mit einem grauen Pulli tragen sollte statt die volle Militär-Nahkampf-Ausrüstung??  Ich bitte Euch!!! 

Ich kann ja auch beide Seiten verstehen -nur diese Diskussion so langsam nicht mehr.


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



csi-zander schrieb:


> Nur bei Anglern gerät die Welt aus den Fugen weil man seine BW-Hose mit einem grauen Pulli tragen sollte statt die volle Militär-Nahkampf-Ausrüstung??



Wenn du dich mit einem schönen dunkelgrauen Pulli und ner einfachen braunen Cordhose am Baum angelehnt in die Wiese setzt und dich nicht bewegst laufen die Leute im Abstand von 10m an dir vorbei ohne dich zu bemerken. 

Mal von der Auslegung von Tarnklamotten abgesehen:

Wenn (was ich aber nicht mache ) ich als Kerl mit roten Pumps zum Spinnen geh hat das auch keinen zu Interessieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Wenn (was ich aber nicht mache ) ich als Kerl mit roten Pumps zum Spinnen geh hat das auch keinen zu Interessieren.



So zeigen sich ja manche sogar im Fernsehen und kaum einen interessiert es.|scardie:

Wenn das mal Pflicht wird(was heutzutage ja fast möglich erscheint) wander ich aus.


----------



## Pitti (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Da hat sich auch keiner beschwert, komisch nur bei Anglern http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/expeditionen_ins_tierreich/janhaft135_p-4.html


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, welchen Beruf Menschen ausüben, denen die Meinung anderer xxx - egal ist.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bin ich Landwirt mit einem eigenen Betrieb.
Mir liegt viel daran, ein positives Bild bei anderen Menschen zu hinterlassen, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich als einer von 300.000 Bauern in Deutschland auf ein positives Image von meinen Produkten und meiner Art zu leben und zu arbeiten, angewiesen bin.

Auch als Jäger, achte ich sehr darauf freundlich zu Spaziergängern und anderen Mitmenschen zu sein, ich würde nie einen Hund schiessen der wildert, auch wenn mir das Gesetz dieses Recht gibt.

Also, was seid ihr so von Beruf, vor allem würde mich das mal bei den Einzelgängern interessieren, die sich einen feuchten Dreck um die Meinung anderer Menschen scheren.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Auch als Jäger, achte ich sehr darauf freundlich zu Spaziergängern und anderen Mitmenschen zu sein,



Genau das tue ich als Angler am Wasser(und sonst) auch!

Ansonsten....was soll der Beruf damit zu tun haben?


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Da hat sich auch keiner beschwert, komisch nur bei Anglern http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/expeditionen_ins_tierreich/janhaft135_p-4.html




Bei den von dir gezeigten Menschen dient die Tarnkleidung dem Zweck der Tarnung, das mag bei dem einen oder anderen Angler auch der Fall sein, wurde hier aber äusserst selten als Grund angeführt.

Würdest du denn sagen, dass die gezeigten Herrschaften militärische Tarnkleidung tragen? Also Tarnfleck?

Für Angler, die an einem Bach auf scheue Fische angeln, mögen gedeckte Farben sicherlich Sinn machen, als mit der Taubenjagd vertrauter Jäger kann ich jedoch sagen, dass die sehr gut sehenden Tauben auch mit Olivfarbener Kleidung erlegt werden können.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau das tue ich als Angler am Wasser(und sonst) auch!
> 
> Ansonsten....was soll der Beruf damit zu tun haben?




Also ich kann mir eher vorstellen, dass man als LKW Fahrer oder Lagerist eher weniger Rücksicht auf die Meinung anderer Menschen nimmt wie in einem Beruf, der einen oft in direkten Kontakt zum Kunden bringt.

LKW Fahrer kenne ich jedoch auch fast auschliesslich als netten und offenen Menschenschlag.

Aber zum Beispiel meinen neuen besten Freund Tino, dem es ja bekanntlich egal ist was andere von ihm halten, bei ihm würde mich schon interessieren, ob er viel mit Menschen zu tun hat.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Schreib ihm doch ne PN.

Ich glaube kaum, dass Verallgemeinerungen bzgl. der Berufe uns weiterbringen!
Führt höchstens zu neuem Unmut.


----------



## angler1996 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

heineken
ich kenn auc nen Bauern, der ist sicherlich nicht menschenfeindlich aber so perfekte Umgangsformen ( naja) sind dann doch was anderes.:m
Meine Wurst und Knollen hol ich trotzdem bei ihm.
Beruf hat nix mit Umgang zutun.
Gruß A.


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> ... die sich einen feuchten Dreck um die Meinung anderer Menschen scheren.



Wir haben in Deutschland eine *Meinungsfreiheit*. Was haben sich andere Menschen um meine Meinung zu scheren (wenn sie nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstößt)? #q

Ich bin kein Karpfenangler und ich bin nie in kompletter Kampfmontour unterwegs. Hab ich gar nicht.
Ich bin auch nicht davon betroffen.

Aber ich wehre mich, wenn mir jemand in meiner *Freizeit* vorschreiben will was ich anzuziehen hab. Und wenn es nur Ansatzweise ist.|krach:

Wir gehen auf keine Gala oder einen anderen besonderen Anlass. Wir gehen angeln! :m


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Naja sagen wir malso, ein freundlicher und netter Verkäufer sollte Waren von der gleichen Qualität so gut wie immer besser verkaufen wie ein unfreundlicher Verkäufer.

Wenn man im Umgang mit Menschen geschult ist, färbt das auch auf den allgemeinen Umgang mit anderen ab, und das liegt bei Berufen mit Kundennähe eigentlich nahe.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Dein Argument, dass es neuen Unmut nach sich ziehen könnte, kann ich nachvollziehen, aber ich bin so angepasst, ich muss mir auch mal Unmut zuziehen dürfen ;-)

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Micha383 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> diese wetterbedingungen kommen aber nur sehr selten vor, um diese spezialweste anlegen zu müssen



Ich sollte wohl in Zukunft früh am Morgen nichts mehr schreiben oder warten bis die Wirkung des Kaffees sich voll entfaltet hat.|kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Dein Argument, dass es neuen Unmut nach sich ziehen könnte, kann ich nachvollziehen, aber ich bin so angepasst, ich muss mir auch mal Unmut zuziehen dürfen ;-)



Solang es nicht in Provokation ausartet haste meinen Segen.#h


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Wir haben in Deutschland eine *Meinungsfreiheit*. Was haben sich andere Menschen um meine Meinung zu scheren (wenn sie nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstößt)? #q
> 
> Ich bin kein Karpfenangler und ich bin nie in kompletter Kampfmontour unterwegs. Hab ich gar nicht.
> Ich bin auch nicht davon betroffen.
> ...



Diez, ich willd ie Tarnmontur nicht verbieten, das steht mir auch nicht zu, ich will nur dazu anregen, darüber nachzudenken ob ein Hobby, welches von Nichtanglern oft mit Tierquälerei verbunden wird, nicht ein schlechteres Image bekommt, wenn die Angler sich wie Soldaten anziehen.

Ich habe nichts gegen Soldaten, ich trage das Solidaritätsarmband für unsere Soldaten in Afghanistan. Aber ich finde es gibt "neutralere" Möglichkeiten sich zum angeln zu kleiden. 

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Colophonius (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Wir haben in Deutschland eine *Meinungsfreiheit*. Was haben sich andere Menschen um meine Meinung zu scheren (wenn sie nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstößt)? #q





Und wieder einer hat die Menschenrechte nicht verstanden #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> ....wenn die Angler sich wie Soldaten anziehen.



Angler kleiden sich wie Angler -praktisch, unauffällig und strapazierfähig.
Das überschneidet sich durchaus mit den Kriterien für Soldatenkleidung!




heineken2003 schrieb:


> Aber *ich finde *es gibt "neutralere" Möglichkeiten sich zum angeln zu kleiden.




Es wäre gut wenn du finden würdest, dass nicht die Kleidung den Menschen macht.
Das ist eine recht oberflächliche Sichtweise.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Und wieder einer hat die Menschenrechte nicht verstanden #h




Kannste mal präzisieren?


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Wenn man im Umgang mit Menschen geschult ist, färbt das auch auf den allgemeinen Umgang mit anderen ab, und das liegt bei Berufen mit Kundennähe eigentlich nahe.



Was ich genau mache tut nix zur Sache, aber ich bin seit Jahren beim Kunden vor Ort eingesetzt.

Ich fahr Motorrad. Meine Motorradhose stammt aus der Fighterszene und hat das typische amerikanische Tarnmuster.
Die Hose ist bequem, hat jede menge Taschen, ist Winddicht und Wasserabweisend.
Warum bitte soll ich mich rechtfertigen, wenn ich die Hose auch beim angeln anzieh?
Sag bitte nur einen einzigen pausieblen Grund.


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Und wieder einer hat die Menschenrechte nicht verstanden #h



Verstöße gegen die Menschenrechte würden gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.

Bitte erklär, wo ich was nicht verstanden hab?


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen Diez, meiner einer hat nur die Befürchtung, dass jemand der dich sitzen sieht, das Angeln generell schlecht findet, weil er deine Hose nicht mag ;-)

Was die Diskussion angeht ob Kleider Leute machen, verweise ich gerne auf meine vorherigen Beiträge.
Es ist nicht immer richtig von der Kleidung auf den Menschen zu schliessen, trotzdem ist für den ersten Eindruck von einem anderen Menschen immer der optische Eindruck der ausschlaggebende, sofern man nicht kommuniziert.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht immer richtig von der Kleidung auf den Menschen zu schliessen, trotzdem ist für den ersten Eindruck von einem anderen Menschen immer der optische Eindruck der ausschlaggebende....



Ein sehr oberflächlicher und nichtssagender Eindruck - der dazu verleitet Menschen nach Äußerlichkeiten zu bewerten, und schlimmer noch, Menschen in schlechtere und bessere anhand ihres Äußeren zu klassifizieren.
Das ist mal sowas von daneben!

Ich entnehme deinen Worten, dass du zu wenig kommunizierst(vor allem mit Leuten, die optisch unpassend erscheinen.


----------



## Pitti (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Bei den von dir gezeigten Menschen dient die Tarnkleidung dem Zweck der Tarnung, das mag bei dem einen oder anderen Angler auch der Fall sein, wurde hier aber äusserst selten als Grund angeführt.
> 
> Würdest du denn sagen, dass die gezeigten Herrschaften militärische Tarnkleidung tragen? Also Tarnfleck?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Heineken, aber das man so was auch noch ausführlich beschreiben muss und das in einen Anglerforum finde ich schon traurig. Von mir aus kannst Du in Gelb oder sonst was für Farben angeln oder jagen gehen. Deshalb werde ich keine besonderen Gründe hinein interpretieren wollen.

Für mich ist die Tarnkleidung eine Anpassung an meine Umgebung, um in der Natur nicht mehr Aufzufallen wie nötig, (nicht mehr und nicht weniger). 

Ich bin am Wasser nicht nur um Fische zu fangen, sondern auch die Natur zu genießen, zu beobachten und das fällt bekanntlicherweise unangepasst schwer. 

Man kann dabei nicht auf jeden Rücksicht nehmen und voraussehen was den eventuellen der vorbei kommen könnte  an meiner Person oder Outfit stört.

Jedenfalls habe ich weder mit Militärischer Tarnkleidung noch mit Ziviler Tarnkleindung in den ganzen 40 Jahren kein negatives Erlebnis am Wasser gehabt. 

Und niemand hat sich daran gestört oder belästigt gefühlt, ansonsten denke ich hätte man mich nicht all zu oft auf Fangerfolge gefragt und nett geplauscht mit mir.

Hier im Forum sieht es anscheint anders aus, naja Angler waren schon immer Anglers größter Feind !


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> ...meiner einer hat nur die Befürchtung, dass jemand der dich sitzen sieht, das Angeln generell schlecht findet, weil er deine Hose nicht mag ;-)



Er muss sie nicht mögen. 
Aber was geht in dem armen Kopf vor, der von den Klamotten einer Freizeitbeschäftigung Rückschlüsse auf X Möglichkeiten ziehen und auf der Basis diverse Verbote verlangt?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Also - DER sollte Tarnklamotten tragen.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...84712326.59387.253795354712599&type=1&theater


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Man kann dabei nicht auf jeden Rücksicht nehmen und voraussehen was den eventuellen der vorbei kommen könnte an meiner Person oder Outfit stört.
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich weder mit Militärischer Tarnkleidung noch mit Ziviler Tarnkleindung in den ganzen 40 Jahren kein negatives Erlebnis am Wasser gehabt.
> 
> ...


Danke Pitti - Danke.....

Du hast mir sowas von außer Seele gesprochen - besser gehts nicht!!!!


----------



## Polarfuchs (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich verfolge das ja schon ne ganze Weile und will nur mal zwei Punkte anmerken:

Zu Heineken: Wo hat der bitte gesagt, daß ER Leute nach Äußerlichkeiten beurteilt...- er sagt nur, daß es genug Menschen in unserem Land gibt die das tun!!
Merke ich jeden Tag wenn ich mit meinem Hundi Gassi gehe und Leute mal wieder die Straßenseite wechseln wenn wir ihnen entgegenkommen...

Und das andere: Glaubt ihr wirklich, daß einer zu euch kommt und euch deswegen anspricht weil er was negatives denkt- warum sollte er?? Was sollte er sagen?? Aber die Außenwirkung bleibt schon hängen!!

...und bevor jetzt jemand was falsches denkt: Wegen mir kann jeder so angeln wie er will!! Mir ist das sowas von schnuppe!!


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Teilweise kann ich ja nicht verstehen, dass die Diskussion hier sooo hitzig, bzw. mit persönlichen Anfeindungen, geführt wird. Prinzipiell kann und soll jeder am Wasser tragen was er möchte. Ich bin auch gegen irgendwelche Verbote. Ich denke die meisten sind (oder sollten) erwachsen genug sein, für sich selber zu entscheiden. Aber ich fände es ganz schön, wenn die "Volltarnträger" nur einfach darüber nachdenken würden, warum die Abstimmung hier recht deutlich ist und warum hier einigen das Tragen von "Kampfmontur" nicht gefällt!? Ich denke, dass hier niemand einem anderen etwas Böses will, gerade weil WIR alle Angler sind. Und ich denke, "interne" Kritik ist schon etwas anderes als Kritik von Außenstehenden. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nichts mehr schreiben, aber das Thema hat mich irgendwie gefesselt! :q

Völlig wertfrei: die Angler/Freunde (ca. 10 an der Zahl) mit denen ich ans Wasser gehe lehnen Volltarn (unter anderem wegen der Außenwirkung) ebenfalls ab. Und das sind weder Pazifisten noch Weltverbesserer.


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Also - DER sollte Tarnklamotten tragen.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...84712326.59387.253795354712599&type=1&theater



Naja, unten rum ist er gut getarnt... :vik:


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Also - DER sollte Tarnklamotten tragen.



Auch der darf.
Mir ist letztes Jahr an einem Sommerabend an der Donau ein Nacktradler in live vorbeigefahren. 
Und gefreut hat sich der Radler auch... wie der auf dem Foto.


----------



## Pitti (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Also - DER sollte Tarnklamotten tragen.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...84712326.59387.253795354712599&type=1&theater


 
 Herrlich !!! Besser und Neutraler geht's nimmer mehr! #6


----------



## Colophonius (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannste mal präzisieren?



Menschenrechte, also z.b. die Meinungsfreiheit, die wir dem Grundgesetz entnehmen ( in diesem Fall Art. 5 GG) binden den Staat, nicht die Bürger.
D.h. wenn der Staat dir verbietet, Tarnklamotten zu tragen, muss er dabei die Grundgesetze ( Menschenrechte) wahren. (Ich bezweifle gerade auch, dass das Tragen von Tarnklamotten unter Art. 5 fällt, eher unter Art. 2). Wenn dir das privatrechtliche Organisationen verbieten (wie z.b. Vereine) ist das was ganz anderes.

Edit: auf deine Grundrechte berufen kannst du dich, wenn du gegen das Verbot klagst und das Urteil das bekräftigt.


----------



## Finla (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Kleidung muss praktisch sein, wenn ich jedes mal mein Straßen Outfit zum Angeln anziehen dann reisst mir meine Frau den Kopf ab. Die Angelmontur kann ruhig Dreck abbekommen und da stört es auch nicht wenn der Fleck vom nassen Grün im Stoff drin bleibt. 

Ich trage gerne funktionelle Kleidung, bin praktisch veranlagt und wie schon geschrieben überschneidet sich das mit "Tarnklamotten", und ? #c

Sollten Leute wegen meiner Kleidung auf das Hobby schließen, dann sind es solche Leute die ohnehin besser die Finger vom Angeln lassen sollten, weil damit muss man sich mehr als nur oberflächlich beschäftigen.

so, next round #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Also - DER sollte Tarnklamotten tragen.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...84712326.59387.253795354712599&type=1&theater



untenrum ist er doch gut getarnt


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Völlig wertfrei: die Angler/Freunde (ca. 10 an der Zahl) mit denen ich ans Wasser gehe lehnen Volltarn (unter anderem wegen der Außenwirkung) ebenfalls ab.




Siehste und das ist völlig OK.
Nur anderen die Freiheit etwas gut oder schlecht zu finden abnehmen wollen, ist nicht OK.

Soll doch jeder gut finden was er will und schlecht finden was ihm nicht gefällt - und das dann so machen bzw. auch für sich behalten!:m


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Auch der darf.



Klar "darf" er - aber ich empfehle ihm "er sollte" ...


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Aber ich fände es ganz schön, wenn die "Volltarnträger" nur einfach darüber nachdenken würden, warum die Abstimmung hier recht deutlich ist und warum hier einigen das Tragen von "Kampfmontur" nicht gefällt!?



Aktuell tragen 51,54% mal mehr, mal weniger Tarnkleidung. 
Ist ja wohl knapp *FÜR* Tarnung #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Menschenrechte, also z.b. die Meinungsfreiheit, die wir dem Grundgesetz entnehmen ( in diesem Fall Art. 5 GG) binden den Staat, nicht die Bürger.
> D.h. wenn der Staat dir verbietet, Tarnklamotten zu tragen, muss er dabei die Grundgesetze ( Menschenrechte) wahren. (Ich bezweifle gerade auch, dass das Tragen von Tarnklamotten unter Art. 5 fällt, eher unter Art. 2). Wenn dir das privatrechtliche Organisationen verbieten (wie z.b. Vereine) ist das was ganz anderes.
> 
> Edit: auf deine Grundrechte berufen kannst du dich, wenn du gegen das Verbot klagst und das Urteil das bekräftigt.



Und was hat das mit deinem Beitrag zu tun, der sich auf den User davor bezog?



Colophonius schrieb:


> Und wieder einer hat die Menschenrechte nicht verstanden #h



Die Menschenrechte sind bei weitem wichtiger als das, was du damit veranstaltest und haben mit Vereinsrecht nicht direkt etwas zu tun.


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Aktuell tragen 51,54% mal mehr, mal weniger Tarnkleidung.
> Ist ja wohl knapp *FÜR* Tarnung #h



Ok, wenn man das so sehen will...  Aber sagen wir so: ein recht großer Anteil ist ja doch eher gegen Tarnmontur. Aber ich denke, hier wurde auch einiges mißverstanden. Die Kritiker monieren ja ausschliesslich Volltarn. Keine Einzelteile oder olivfarbene Kleidungsstücke. Ich trage am Wasser auch ausschliesslich oliv, grün und schwarz. #h


----------



## Colophonius (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit deinem Beitrag zu tun, der sich auf den User davor bezog?



Weil die Menschenrechte in dieser Diskussion nicht helfen



> Die Menschenrechte sind bei weitem wichtiger als der Käse, den du damit veranstaltest und haben mit Vereinsrecht nicht direkt etwas zu tun.



ICH veranstalte mit denen gar nichts. Ist nunmal so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Weil die Menschenrechte in dieser Diskussion nicht helfen




Genau.
Die stehen weit über dieser Diskussion.

Da die Grundlage für diese ganze Tarn-Diskussion aber ein vereinsinternes Verbot war, muss sich das am übergeordneten Grundgesetz messen lassen.

Aber Grundgesetz ist nicht automatisch gleich Menschenrecht.


----------



## Micha383 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Nach dem ich hier immer schön mitlese.
Die Anfeindungen untereinander leider auch bei bestem willen nicht überlesen kann.
Der eine meint etwas besser zu wissen als der andere.
Und dann wird einem noch aufs Auge gedrückt das man Tarnkleidung nicht tragen sollte aus imagegründen / auswirkung usw.
Und wenn ich da noch weiter denke was im größeren Stil der Anglerinterna los ist...

Mir scheint die Anglergemeinde ist intern so zerrüttet und verottet wie es nur sein kann.

Ich glaube hier findet man den Gipfel von folgendem Zitat.

„_lupus est homo homini_, non homo, quom qualis sit non novit.“


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hallo lifeofmyown

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Da ist auch die Begründung dabei 



diez schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit einem schönen dunkelgrauen Pulli und ner einfachen braunen Cordhose am Baum angelehnt in die Wiese setzt und dich nicht bewegst laufen die Leute im Abstand von 10m an dir vorbei ohne dich zu bemerken.
> 
> Mal von der Auslegung von Tarnklamotten abgesehen:


----------



## Pitti (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Teilweise kann ich ja nicht verstehen, dass die Diskussion hier sooo hitzig, bzw. mit persönlichen Anfeindungen, geführt wird. Prinzipiell kann und soll jeder am Wasser tragen was er möchte. Ich bin auch gegen irgendwelche Verbote. Ich denke die meisten sind (oder sollten) erwachsen genug sein, für sich selber zu entscheiden. Aber ich fände es ganz schön, wenn die "Volltarnträger" nur einfach darüber nachdenken würden, warum die Abstimmung hier recht deutlich ist und warum hier einigen das Tragen von "Kampfmontur" nicht gefällt!? Ich denke, dass hier niemand einem anderen etwas Böses will, gerade weil WIR alle Angler sind. Und ich denke, "interne" Kritik ist schon etwas anderes als Kritik von Außenstehenden.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nichts mehr schreiben, aber das Thema hat mich irgendwie gefesselt! :q
> 
> Völlig wertfrei: die Angler/Freunde (ca. 10 an der Zahl) mit denen ich ans Wasser gehe lehnen Volltarn (unter anderem wegen der Außenwirkung) ebenfalls ab. Und das sind weder Pazifisten noch Weltverbesserer.


 
Hallo , schon an Deiner Wortwahl sehe ich, was Du meinst. Kampfmontur, Volltarn, sehe einfach die Kleidung als zweckgebunden fürs angeln.

Ich kann darüber nachdenken solange ich will, für mich ist sie das richtige zum Angeln vom Ufer und warum soll ich mir noch andere Kleidung zulegen fürs Boot oder was weis ich noch angeln?

Aber ich frage mich, wie wäre es denn , wenn man den Spies umdreht und sagen würde alle Angler müssen Tarnkleidung tragen damit sie Vögel und Wild am Wasser nicht aufscheuchen!

Was währen dann Deine Antworten ?


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Hallo lifeofmyown
> 
> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Da ist auch die Begründung dabei



Ja, ist doch gut. Allerdings musste dann aufpassen, dass kein Hund sein Bein an dir hebt! :q


----------



## Colophonius (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber Grundgesetz ist nicht automatisch gleich Menschenrecht.



Das stimmt. Und ich bezweifle, dass sich das Verbot mit irgendeinem Grundrecht beißt. Vielleicht mit irgendeinem anderen Gesetz, keine Ahnung, aber ziemlich sicher nicht mit Art .2 und schon garnicht mit Art 4 GG


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ist das echt so schwer zu begreifen, dass ich hier niemandem etwas wegnehmen will? Meine Absicht ist, diesem Hobby eine bessere Lobby zu verschaffen, damit wir vielleicht auch irgendwann mal etwas in Deutschland bewegen können, natürlich ist da die Tarnkleidung nicht das größte Rad am Karren, aber auch mit kleinen Rädern kann man einiges drehen.

Fakt ist, dass es teilweise echt widerlich ist, wie wenig die "Mitangler" bereit sind das Gehirn einzuschalten, wenn der erste Eindruck, den Sie von mir haben, der ist, dass ich ihnen was wegnehmen will.

Das ist wohl das, was bei allen im Kopf herumspukt und danach kann ich schreiben was ich will, ich werde immer wieder darauf reduziert, dass ich Flecktarn verbieten will.

ICH WILL FLECKTARN NICHT VERBIETEN!

Ich möchte, dass Angeln in Deutschland genauso beliebt und geachtet wird wie beispielsweise in den Niederlanden oder in England.

Aber dafür müssen alle was tun, und vor allem mal von Ihrem "Da steht ich darf das, also mach ich das auch" Ross runter.
Jagen in Flecktarn ist No Go, Paintball in Flecktarn ist No Go, und warum, ach ja ist ja falsch mit Flecktarn was militärisches zu asoziieren, wie konnte mir bloß dieser total absurde Gedanke kommen?

So hoffentlich reicht diese drastischere Ausdrucksweise für mehr Verständnis.

Petri Heineken


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

WIKIPEDIA lässt grüßen #h



Die deutsche Übersetzung:
_Ein Wolf ist der Mensch dem Menschen, nicht ein Mensch, wenn man sich nicht kennt.__Zu deren Zeit hatten sie noch nicht den Luxus sich wegen solchem Humbug in die Haare zu bekommen. |kopfkrat:m_


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Ist das echt so schwer zu begreifen, dass ich hier niemandem etwas wegnehmen will? Meine Absicht ist, diesem Hobby eine bessere Lobby zu verschaffen,



Siehste, noch ein Fehler.
Versuch einfach nicht für andere, gegen deren Willen, etwas zu verbessern. Das hat der VDSF auch immer gemacht und wozu hat das geführt?|supergri
Die Vermessenheit einiger, zu denken man wäre der mit dem höheren Wissen/Weitblick führt zur Zerrüttung der Anglerschaft weil sie nicht eint sondern polarisiert.



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Ich möchte, dass Angeln in Deutschland genauso beliebt und geachtet wird wie beispielsweise in den Niederlanden oder in England.




Ich auch.
Und zwar mit Tarnklamotten oder ohne. Einfach nur das Angeln.


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Hallo , schon an Deiner Wortwahl sehe ich, was Du meinst. Kampfmontur, Volltarn, sehe einfach die Kleidung als zweckgebunden fürs angeln.
> 
> Ich kann darüber nachdenken solange ich will, für mich ist sie das richtige zum Angeln vom Ufer und warum soll ich mir noch andere Kleidung zulegen fürs Boot oder was weis ich noch angeln?
> 
> ...



Hallo! Das ist der Punkt. Ich sehe oliv und grün genau so zweckgebunden um in der Natur nicht aufzufallen. 

Was die Bootsangelei ist es ja eigentlich egal was man trägt, da sieht einen ja niemand.  Allerdings trage ich persönlich auf dem Boot nur auffällige Kleidung. Aber ausschliesslich aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Wenn Volltarn eine Verpflichtung wäre und von der Allgemeinheit gewollt wäre, würde ich das akzeptieren. Aber das ist eben meiner Meinung nach der Knackpunkt. Das von der "Allgemeint gewollt".

Ich denke, man kann das durchaus mit dem Bereich der Jagd vergleichen. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Das ist wohl das, was bei allen im Kopf herumspukt und danach kann ich schreiben was ich will, ich werde immer wieder darauf reduziert, dass ich Flecktarn verbieten will.


Nö , nix da! Nüscht verbieten.
 Du wirst darauf reduziert das du was siehts was es nicht gibt. Uns aber das einreden willst...


----------



## wilhelm (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Krach,Müll,saufen,Müll hinterlassen und die Natur versauen bzw. ganze Uferbereiche für sich in Anspruch nehmen, das ist "gut" fürs Image aber bestimmt nicht ausschließlich die Klamotten,zusammen wird ein Schuh daraus.
Und wenn man hier verfolgt wie sich die Angler ( keine außenstehenden) angehen na da ist ja Petra noch harmlos.

Wenn wir mehr auf unsere Spezis achten und auf diese einwirken ( nicht nur anonym in Netz) dann wirds auch was mit dem Image.

Gruß Wilhelm,der immer noch Anzieht was ihm gefällt


----------



## diez (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Jagen in Flecktarn ist No Go - die ballern mit echten Knarren, Paintball in Flecktarn ist No Go - die ballern sogar auf echte Menschen!!!!,




Was willst du verkaufen?


----------



## Micha383 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Jagen in Flecktarn ist No Go, Paintball in Flecktarn ist No Go, und warum, ach ja ist ja falsch mit Flecktarn was militärisches zu asoziieren, wie konnte mir bloß dieser total absurde Gedanke kommen?



Nur ein Denkanstoß.

Beim Jagen wird mit Schußwaffen hantiert.
Beim Militär auch.

Beim Paintpall wird mit Schußwaffen hantiert (frei ab 18).
Beim Militär auch.

Beim Angeln wird mit Ruten gearbeitet.
Beim Militär auch?


Da liegt es doch nahe das man sich dort Stärker vom Militär distanzieren will / muss als beim Angeln.

Mir ist noch keine Rute untergekommen die einer schußwaffe nur im Ansatz ähnlich schaut.


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nö , nix da! Nüscht verbieten.
> Du wirst darauf reduziert das du was siehts was es nicht gibt. Uns aber das einreden willst...



Naja, ganz alleine ist er damit ja nicht. Natürlich kann man jetzt keine pauschalen Aussagen treffen, wieviele Menschen das in der Gesamtheit genau so sehen. 

Aber wenn selbst hier, unter Anglern, einige den Volltarnmodus ablehnen kann man ja als Befürworter nicht einfach sagen, dass das alles Einbildung ist... #h


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Krach,Müll,saufen,Müll hinterlassen und die Natur versauen bzw. ganze Uferbereiche für sich in Anspruch nehmen, das ist "gut" fürs Image aber bestimmt nicht ausschließlich die Klamotten,zusammen wird ein Schuh daraus.



So ist es. Es sind viele Teiles des Puzzles...  Und die Kleidung könnte ein Teil davon sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> So ist es. Es sind viele Teiles des Puzzles...  Und die Kleidung könnte ein Teil davon sein.



Genau wie ne Brille, lange Haare, rosa Socken, Schweißfüße und große Ohren...könnte, könnte.....#t

Also Müll anderer Angler ist ein Ärgernis wie auch Müll anderer Leute im Allgemeinen.
Im Gegensatz dazu höre ich niemanden sich über die Kleidung anderer Leute beschweren außer....ja außer Anglern, die über andere Angler herziehen.


----------



## diemai (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

...............ich glaube auch , das wir Deutschen nach den beiden Weltkriegen so gründlich und ultimativ entmilitarisiert worden sind(was ja eigentlich garnicht negativ zu sehen ist) , das wir aus so einer im Grunde genommenen absoluten Lapalie wie "Tarnkleidung beim Angeln" so eine Riesen-Welle machen , .....in anderen Ländern würde man sich wohl nur an den Kopf fassen !

Das gilt für diese Diskussion hier genauso wie für diejenigen Zeitgenossen , die sich an derart gekleideten Menschen(oder Anglern) stören , die ihnen bei was auch immer für einer Gelegenheit über den Weg laufen .

Das geht ja schon soweit , das Bundeswehrsoldaten , die sich in Uniform oder , schlimmer noch , im Kampfanzug in der Öffentlichkeit bewegen(etwa auf Bahnhöfen auf Heimfahrt) , schief angeguckt oder sogar angepöbelt werden .

Ich habe zwar mit Militär auch nicht so viel am Hut , aber ich finde so etwas sehr bedenklich , da ich nicht die Uniform sehe , sondern den jungen Menschen , der darin steckt , .......aber das nur am Rande .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau wie ne Brille, Lange Haare, rosa Socken, Schweißfüße und große Ohren...könnte, könnte.....#t



Naja, nicht ganz... |rolleyes Ich habe extra "könnte" geschrieben, um niemand auf die Füße zu treten. 

Ich wollte noch etwas zum Vergleich mit Paintball und der Jagd los werden. Natürlich kann man das nicht zu 100% vergleichen. Gerade weil "Waffen" im Spiel sind. Ich denke man kann sagen, dass Volltarn und Waffe (ob echt oder nicht) ohne Frage etwas militärisches vielleicht für Außenstehende auch etwas unangehnemes haben. 

Eine Militäruniform verstärkt diesen Effekt einfach. Ich denke, da sind wir uns einig. Wenn jetzt ein Angler in Volltarn im Gebüsch rumspringt, bleibt trotzdem der "Beigeschmack" der Uniform. So weit jedenfalls meine Meinung. 

Ich sehe das auch etwas differenzierter: wenn ich als Angler in Volltarn irgendwo am Arsch der Welt im Grünen mutterseelenallein am Wasser stehe ist das ja ok. 

Ich frage mich dann allerdings ob es notwendig ist, an Orten mit Publikumsverkehr ebenfalls in Volltarn aufzulaufen. Weil gesehen wird man ja sowieso. Dann müsste es doch eigentlich kein Volltarn sein, oder? Es sieht eben einfach befremdlich aus, wenn ein Angler in Tarnmontur irgendwo steht, wo eigentlich gar keine "Tarnung" nötig wäre. Ich finde, das gibt ein seltsames Bild ab. So geht es mir jedenfalls. Dass die Klamotten günstig und funktional sind steht ausser Frage. Aber ich finde eben, dass die Imagefrage nicht zu vernachlässigen ist. Auch wenn vielleicht vieles auf Voruteilen beruht. Aber so ist die Welt eben leider nun mal...


----------



## Pitti (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Hallo! Das ist der Punkt. Ich sehe oliv und grün genau so zweckgebunden um in der Natur nicht aufzufallen.
> 
> Was die Bootsangelei ist es ja eigentlich egal was man trägt, da sieht einen ja niemand.  Allerdings trage ich persönlich auf dem Boot nur auffällige Kleidung. Aber ausschliesslich aus Sicherheitsgründen.
> 
> ...


 

Okay Oliv und Grün, sind in der Tarnkleidung ebenfalls, dann noch etwas Schwarz und Beige. Also alles was ja andere auch tragen eben nur auf ein Kleidungsstück verteilt. 

Also in Norge auf dem Boot ist es ja Sinnvoll, aber im Anker an der Schilfkante mit Leuchtfarbenkleidung finde ich kontra produktiv. 

Also wenn ein Verein Dir es vorschreibt Tarnkleidung zu tragen machst Du es ? Denn von der Allgemeinheit war ja nie die Rede hier oder?

Bei der Jagd ist Volltarnung sehr Lebensgefährlich, also nicht wundern warum Jäger dagegen sind.


----------



## lifeofmyown (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Also in Norge auf dem Boot ist es ja Sinnvoll, aber im Anker an der Schilfkante mit Leuchtfarbenkleidung finde ich kontra produktiv.



Klar, das stimmt schon. Ich hatte das jetzt mehr aufs Fischen in freiem Wasser bezogen. 



Pitti schrieb:


> Also wenn ein Verein Dir es vorschreibt Tarnkleidung zu tragen machst Du es ? Denn von der Allgemeinheit war ja nie die Rede hier oder?



Ich bin in keinem Verein und werde auch nie einem beitreten!  Wobei ich das Verbot auch daneben finde. In diesem Thema geht es ja auch weniger um die Vereinsgeschichte sondern um die Tarnkleidung allgemein.



Pitti schrieb:


> Bei der Jagd ist Volltarnung sehr Lebensgefährlich, also nicht wundern warum Jäger dagegen sind.



Das ist ein Punkt. Aber abgesehen davon ist es in der Jägerschaft auch verpönt! Eben wegen dem Erscheinungsbild.


----------



## pikehead.C&R. (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hi,

ich trage auch sehr gerne Tarnh|supergrisen.

ich finde die Seitentaschen an der Seite einfach geil und auserdem passt die Farbe gut in die Natur.

Catch and Release|wavey:

lg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



pikehead.C&R. schrieb:


> Catch and Release|wavey:



Genau, daß Thema sollte in diesem Trööt nebenbei noch zusätzlich Erwähnung finden.|uhoh:


----------



## Pitti (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Genau, daß Thema sollte in diesem Trööt nebenbei noch zusätzlich Erwähnung finden.|uhoh:


 
 Na das Thema ist in Berlin/Brandenburg keins mehr, hier kann jeder Fische Releasen steht sogar in der Fischereiverordnung.

Und von 1960 bis 1989 gab es auch keine Bundeswehr in Berlin nur die grünen Alleiierten, bei den ich aber nie Flecken- Tarnkleidung je gesehen habe, die waren immer nur in Grün oder Oliv.


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Meinetwegen tragt weiter eure Tarnklamotten, ich gebs auf 
Gibt wichtigere Dinge um das Angeln in Deutschland nach vorne zu bringen.

Danke an alle, die meine verbalen Fehlgriffe überlesen konnten und trotzdem mit mir sachlich und vor allem ohne persönlich zu werden, diskutiert haben. 

Es wird auch in gut organisierten Verbänden immer Leute geben, die etwas weiter vorrausschauen als der Normalsterbliche. Diese Leute werden in guten Verbänden auch meist in die Führungspositionen gewählt.

Nein, ich reklamiere jetzt nicht, einer dieser Menschen zu sein, nur ich habe hier den Eindruck, dass ich eher das große Ganze sehe, nicht nur mich, meine Klamotten und mein Gewässer.

In dem Sinne, fröhliches fischen.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Es wird auch in gut organisierten Verbänden immer Leute geben, die etwas weiter vorrausschauen als der Normalsterbliche. Diese Leute werden in guten Verbänden auch meist in die Führungspositionen gewählt.



Das das nicht der Fall ist, dürften die jüngsten Vorfälle wohl zur Genüge bewiesen haben.


----------



## phirania (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Also - DER sollte Tarnklamotten tragen.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...84712326.59387.253795354712599&type=1&theater



wieso,der ist doch getarnt...|wavey:
er trägt doch FISCHTARN...|wavey:


----------



## aalex (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Ich möchte, dass Angeln in Deutschand genauso beliebt und geachtet wird wie beispielsweise in den Niederlanden oder in England.
> 
> Petri Heineken


Das hast du jetzt schon mehrmals erwähnt, Warum wanders du dann nicht dahin aus wen du der meinung bist das du da mit nem Handkuss begrüsst wirst.

Habe noch nie jemanden schimpfen oder lästern gehört,
viele ältere Leute kommen auf mich zu und fragen nach meinen fängen und was es hier für Fische gibt das endet dann nicht im Krieg sondern als nettes Gespräch. Ich trage lediglich ne Flecktarnhose und versteh nicht was daran schlimm sein soll Praktisch und man heult nicht wenn mal ein Loch drin ist oder sie schmutzig wird.
Für mich sind Flanellhemden auch ein Alptraum trozdem seh ich darüber hinweg und geh nicht lachend an ihm vorbei, wie jemand bestimmtes hier. Es sollten  ganz andere Sachen geändert werden als die Klamotten andere Sportsfreunde#6


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Das das nicht der Fall ist, dürften die jüngsten Vorfälle wohl zur Genüge bewiesen haben.



Da steht guter Verband!

Aalex,

ich habe gesagt ich gehe lächelnd vorbei und denke meinen Teil...

Du hast dich ja mächtig auf mich eingeschossen. Was ist denn mit den anderen die auch sagen dass Tarnfleck nicht ans Gewässer gehört? 
Bezieh dochmal zu deren Argumenten Stellung, ach nee hast ja hier ne Kleinkrieg gegen mich aufgenommen, viel Spass dabei, wer nicht verstehen will, der will halt net. 

Petri

Heineken


----------



## aalex (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich will keinen Krieg anfangen fand nur manche kommentare von dir, wie Z.b das mit der Aldi Tüte und dem Bier gesaufe Halt etwas daneben und ein wenig Heftig,alle über eine Kamm zu scheren. Sonst fand ich die anderen Meinungen und Gründe sehr Interessant und Respektiere diese.
war ganz nett und mal was anderes.


----------



## phirania (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diemai schrieb:


> ...............ich glaube auch , das wir Deutschen nach den beiden Weltkriegen so gründlich und ultimativ entmilitarisiert worden sind(was ja eigentlich garnicht negativ zu sehen ist) , das wir aus so einer im Grunde genommenen absoluten Lapalie wie "Tarnkleidung beim Angeln" so eine Riesen-Welle machen , .....in anderen Ländern würde man sich wohl nur an den Kopf fassen !
> 
> Das gilt für diese Diskussion hier genauso wie für diejenigen Zeitgenossen , die sich an derart gekleideten Menschen(oder Anglern) stören , die ihnen bei was auch immer für einer Gelegenheit über den Weg laufen .
> 
> ...



entschuldigung,wir reden hier nicht über krieg sondern über angel freizeitkleidung.
man sollte doch bitte beides von einander trennen.


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Das mit der Alditüte war auch echt unangebracht!
Das mit dem Saufen? Wüsste jetzt echt nicht wo ich was wegen saufen geschrieben habe.

Naja bin auch nur Angler, manchmal gehts Temperament mit mir durch, siehe Highscore ;-)


----------



## katfischfreak (27. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich ziehe die Klamotten die ich bequem finde und die für mich auch finanziell erschwinglich sind, ob nun oliv, khaki oder auch flecktarn.
Man kann die Sache auch auf die Spitze treiben:

-keine Rutenfutterale mehr, es könnte ja ne Flinte drin
 stecken
-keine Rodpods mehr, sieht aus wie ne Lafette vom MG
-kein gemeinsames Angeln mehr, mehrere Carpshelter auf
 einem Haufen ähneln einem Basislager für militanten
 Randgruppen    #d  #d

Das ist meine persönliche Entscheidung und die hat der Rest der Menschheit zu akzeptieren.
Bevormundung kenn ich noch von früher und ich bin froh, das diese Zeiten weit zurück liegen.  

Gruß Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> *Es wird auch in gut organisierten Verbänden immer Leute geben, die etwas weiter vorrausschauen als der Normalsterbliche. Diese Leute werden in guten Verbänden auch meist in die Führungspositionen gewählt.*



Weitblick ist ja nun ganz etwas anderes und kann man nur verstehen wenn man hat.
Du verwechselst das mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam und Duckmäusertum!
Wohin uns das bringt, hat die Zeit schon gezeigt.
Verbote, Verbote und nochmal Verbote und es geht munter weiter wie die aktuelle Entwicklung zeigt.

In guten Verbänden werden Leute in die Führungspositionen gewählt, die etwas für alle Angler tun aber da sind wir noch weit von weg.

|gr:


----------



## magi (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wie lange wollt ihr den Kleinkrieg hier noch weiter führen? Jeder hat seine Meinung geäussert, beide Seiten haben "Ihre" Argumente genannt und die eine Lösung wird es nicht geben, also belasst es doch dabei..Neben dem Verhalten des Einzelnen wird Angeln in Deutschland wahrscheinlich nie den Stellenwert erreichen wie z.T. in änderen Ländern. Ist wohl schlussendlich auch eine Mentalitätsfrage, weshalb uns diese Endlosdiskussion über Klamotten mit oder ohne Tarnmuster sicherlich nicht weiterbringt!


----------



## Andal (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wäre der Roman "Der Untertan" nicht schon von Heinrich Mann geschrieben worden, müsste man das glatt machen. Die Titelfigur heißt dann aber nicht Diederich Heßling, sondern Diederich Heineken. 99 Jahre liegen zwischen den beiden und es hat sich nichts geändert!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@ magi |good:


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Singen wir doch alle unsere deutsche Hymne:

Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit...#h


----------



## daci7 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich möchte nochmal anmerken, ich trage selbst *nie* Tarnmontur am Wasser - die einzige Klamotte die ich in "ehemals Tarnfleck" besitze ist eine ausrangierte Feldbluse der BW mit zahllosen Bandpatches, Nieten und nem großen "Gegen Nazis" Patch auf dem Rücken.
Mir gehts eher ums Prinzip, denn ich will mir nicht in meiner Freizeit vorschreiben lassen was ich tragen soll, und anderen will ich das ebensowenig vorschreiben


----------



## robdasilva (28. März 2013)

Jungs geht fischen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## phirania (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ohne worte....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich kenne beide Prüfungen sowie Vertreter beider Gattungen, kann mir also ganz gut eine Meinung darüber bilden.


----------



## gründler (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ähmm bei der Jagdprüfung wurde hier und da das Ankreuzen eingeführt.

Nix mehr mit selber schreiben bezw.nur noch sehr sehr wenig.

Aber das soll wohl wieder nen bißchen geändert werden in richtung (mehr schreiben).

Jedenfalls gibt es Multi.C...auch schon bei der Jagdprüfung.


----------



## Lenzibald (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Servus. Mann o Mann warum zerfleischts euch nur weil in einem einzigen Verein ein Komplette Tarnmontur verboten wurde. Da habens darüber abgestimmt und die Mehrheit war halt gegen Tarnklamotten fertig. Entweder ich akzeptiere das oder ich such mir nen anderen Verein. Was machts wenn ein Verein an seinen Gewässer den Raubfischfang verbietet auch das Recht hat er, solange es kein Öffentliches sondern ein Vereinswasser ist könnens fast machen was sie wollen. Bei uns gibt gewässer da darfst nicht mal mit Futterkörbchen angeln ist sofort die Lizenz weg einmal darf man mit Boot fischen der nächste Pächter der karten ausgiebt verbietet es wieder also ruhig bleiben wir sind doch alles Angler und wollen nur in Ruhe unsrem Hobby fröhnen.
Ja auch ich trage mal ne Tarnhose aber eigentlich nie Komplettmontur sondern normales Tshirt und Treckingsandalen dazu.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hallo Heineken.

Ich hab die Frage schon mal gestellt, will sie aber nochmal anders formulieren. Dazu auch nochmal meine Anschauung.

Basis für meine Frage ist, dass ich keinen Unterschied mache ob die "Tarnkleidung" nun getupft, Realwood oder Olivgrün ist.
Als ich noch beim Bund war gabs den Flecktarn noch gar nicht.

Warum soll ich also neue Klamotten kaufen - nur weil evtl. jemand daran Anstoß nehmen könnte?

Heute wird der Tarnfleck verboten und Morgen die grüne Wulfskinjacke... und zum Schluß noch der grüne Regenschirm?

Wo hast du deine Schmerzgrenze?


----------



## yukonjack (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

mir ist ganz spontan das http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjXTPQV8xgg

dazu eingefallen


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wo ist deine Schmerzgrenze bei möglichen Verboten?

Würdest du dir nen Roten schirm kaufen, weil ein ganz zart beseiteter Mensch deinen Grünen von der Ferne als evtl. Militärisch einstuft?


----------



## Stromer86 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Oh je, früher hat man sich duelliert und gut wars. Heute schreibt man 42 Seiten voll wobei man sich in jedem 2. Post wiederholt und der Wortlaut schärfer wird.

Immer daran denken: 

Eine Meinung wird nicht besser oder richtiger je öfter sie wiederholt wird.

2 Fronten, 2 Meinungen keine davon falsch, keine richtig. Lasst doch einfach jeden sich kleiden wie er möchte.

Wenn jemand meint, er kann der Anglerschaft was gutes tun in dem er sich zivil kleidet ist das ok. Soll er tun.

Wenn jemand sich am Wasser "tarnt" und freundlich zu neugierigen Passanten ist, ist das genauso ok.

Wird hier aber mit aller Gewalt versucht, seine Meinung als die einzig richtige zu verkaufen, schadet das der Anglerschaft mehr als zivile Kleidung und freundliches Auftreten jemals wieder gut machen können.

Vertragt euch und geht raus ans Wasser!


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> deshalb war ja mein Vorschlag, daß Ding hier abzunicken.|wavey:




nö nö nö

lass mal laufen die Sache hier, ist noch zu kalt zum Angeln. 
Wird ja keiner beleidigt und für Leute die nur mitlesen hat die Sache ja auch einen Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einige wollen sich eine Rest Selbstbestimmung bewahren und einige (besonders einer) wollen die Selbstbestimmung am liebsten aufgeben.
> Selbst wenn ich nie in Volltarnmontur rumlaufe, bin ich überzeugt davon es zu dürfen wann ich will und nicht wann andere es mir zugestehen.



Nein, du hast den Punkt (leider) nicht verstanden. Uns, bzw. mir geht es nicht darum, unsere Selbstbestimmung aufzugeben es geht um eine (freiwillige) Einschränkung, die dem Wohle der Anglerschaft dienen soll. 

Es gibt die schöne Parabel mit den zwei Eseln und zwei Heuhaufen. Beide könnten voller toller Selbstbestimmung ihren eigenen Heuhaufen fressen, aber leider sind sie mit einem Seil verbunden und durch das Ziehen zu beiden Heuhaufen kommen sie nicht an. Doch sie entscheiden sich, ihren Egoismus (hier leider oft mit der Selbstbestimmungskeule verwechselt) abzulegen und essen gemeinschaftlich von beiden Haufen.

Moral der Geschichte:
Manchmal lohnt es sich, seine eigenen Interessen für das Gesamtinteresse abzulegen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



phirania schrieb:


> geht,doch bestimmt weiter heut abend *wenn er vom acker zurrück   ist*....



bei uns liegt noch schnee auf dem acker|kopfkrat

aber vielleicht ist er ja schon beim ernten


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Nein, du hast den Punkt (leider) nicht verstanden. Uns, bzw. mir geht es nicht darum, unsere Selbstbestimmung aufzugeben es geht um eine (freiwillige) Einschränkung, die dem Wohle der Anglerschaft dienen soll.



Auch an dich die Frage:

Wie weit willst du mit deiner freiwilligen Einschränkung gehen?

Grüner oder doch lieber roter Regenshirm?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Den persönlichen Kram rausgelöscht - dazu habt ihr die PN.
Alle...


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den persönlichen Kram rausgelöscht - dazu habt ihr die PN.
> Alle...



Danke dafür und dafür, dass kein Schloss vorm Thread hängt! 

@Diez:
Siehe alle Posts von mir.


----------



## angler1996 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

also wenn schon die Angler uniformieren, dann aber bitte Stilecht in Tweed!
Gruß A.


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Bitte eine klare Antwort auf eine einfache Frage.

Willst du dir den roten Regenschirm vorschreiben lassen, wenn dir der Grüne besser gefällt?


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Bitte eine klare Antwort auf eine einfache Frage.
> 
> Willst du dir den roten Regenschirm vorschreiben lassen, wenn dir der Grüne besser gefällt?



Wieso sollte ich auf eine Frage antworten, die offensichtlich reine Provokation ist oder, falls dies nicht der Fall ist, davon zeugt, dass man das gesamte Problem nicht im Ansatz verstanden hat?

Beides Zeitverschwendung


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Nein, du hast den Punkt (leider) nicht verstanden. Uns, bzw. mir geht es nicht darum, unsere Selbstbestimmung aufzugeben es geht um eine (freiwillige) Einschränkung, die dem Wohle der Anglerschaft dienen soll.
> 
> Es gibt die schöne Parabel mit den zwei Eseln und zwei Heuhaufen. Beide könnten voller toller Selbstbestimmung ihren eigenen Heuhaufen fressen, aber leider sind sie mit einem Seil verbunden und durch das Ziehen zu beiden Heuhaufen kommen sie nicht an. Doch sie entscheiden sich, ihren Egoismus (hier leider oft mit der Selbstbestimmungskeule verwechselt) abzulegen und essen gemeinschaftlich von beiden Haufen.
> 
> ...



Die Moral der Geschichte ist, dass ein einfaches Gummiband(man könnte es auf uns übertragen Toleranz nennen) ausreicht um beiden Seiten gleichermaßen zufrieden zu stellen.

Nur will auf der einen Seite keiner das starre Seil tauschen!|wavey:


----------



## Pitti (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich auf eine Frage antworten, die offensichtlich reine Provokation ist oder, falls dies nicht der Fall ist, davon zeugt, dass man das gesamte Problem nicht im Ansatz verstanden hat?
> 
> Beides Zeitverschwendung


 


Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Aus gegebenem Anlass interessiert es mich echt, wieviele hier überhaupt Tarnklamotten tragen.
> 
> Ich selbst trage nie Tarnklamotten (wie auch immer man sie definiert) und habe auch nicht vor, welche zu tragen. Ich muss nicht wie ein Soldat am Wasser sitzen, mir reichen ein paar alte Klamotten, die ich sonst eher nicht mehr tragen werde.


 
So so und was sollte dann das?


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Pitti schrieb:


> So so und was sollte dann das?



Eime Begründung, warum *ich* selbst keine Tarnklamotten trage, darstellen. Das ist für mich aber* nicht* die Begründung, warum das an manchen Stellen vielleicht niemand tun sollte.


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich auf eine Frage antworten, die offensichtlich reine Provokation ist oder, falls dies nicht der Fall ist, davon zeugt, dass man das gesamte Problem nicht im Ansatz verstanden hat?
> 
> Beides Zeitverschwendung



Ich sehe aber genau darin das Problem, dass es irgendwann so weit mit der Regulierung kommt. 

Irgendwer hat doch schon was von Weitsicht geschrieben. Wo soll die aufhören?

Du fühlst dich scheinbar schon provoziert, wenn eine einfache Frage nach deiner Schmerzgrenze für Selbstregulierung gestellt wird...

Ich halte wie schon gepostet gedekte Farben als eine gewisse Tarnung.


----------



## Pitti (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Eime Begründung, warum *ich* selbst keine Tarnklamotten trage, darstellen. Das ist für mich aber* nicht* die Begründung, warum das an manchen Stellen vielleicht niemand tun sollte.


 
Du stellst ne harmlose Frage! Begründest dann mit der Aussage (Zitat: Ich muss nicht wie ein Soldat gekleidet am Wasser sitzen !) Deine Einstellung dazu. Also unterstellst Du erst mal anderen, das Sie wie Soldaten am Wasser sitzen wollen. Na wenn das nicht Provokant ist, dann ist es der rote Regenschirm erst recht nicht.:vik:


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Du stellst ne harmlose Frage! Begründest dann mit der Aussage (Zitat: Ich muss nicht wie ein Soldat gekleidet am Wasser sitzen !) Deine Einstellung dazu.



Wie gemein von mir, ich habe eine eigene Meinung zu einem Thema. Dabei wurde mir doch schon vorgeworfen, immer mit dem Strom zu schwimmen. Irgendwas stimmt einfach nicht mit mir. 



> Also unterstellst Du erst mal anderen, das Sie wie Soldaten am Wasser sitzen wollen. Na wenn das nicht Provokant ist, dann ist es der rote Regenschirm erst recht nicht.:vik:



Also ich würde mich wie ein Soldat fühlen, muss ja nicht jeder. Unterstelle ich auch keinem. Und diez zielt darauf ab, ob ich nicht grüne Regenschirme verbieten will, weil sie mir nicht gefallen würden. Wenn es nur nach mir ginge, sollte jeder so angezogen angeln wie er will. Aber - Überraschung, Überraschung, ich bin nicht alleine auf dem Planeten und leider teilen nicht alle Menschen meine Weisheit


----------



## Pitti (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wie gemein von mir, ich habe eine eigene Meinung zu einem Thema. Dabei wurde mir doch schon vorgeworfen, immer mit dem Strom zu schwimmen. Irgendwas stimmt einfach nicht mit mir.
> 
> 
> 
> Also ich würde mich wie ein Soldat fühlen, muss ja nicht jeder. Unterstelle ich auch keinem. Und diez zielt darauf ab, ob ich nicht grüne Regenschirme verbieten will, weil sie mir nicht gefallen würden. Wenn es nur nach mir ginge, sollte jeder so angezogen angeln wie er will. Aber - Überraschung, Überraschung, ich bin nicht alleine auf dem Planeten und leider teilen nicht alle Menschen meine Weisheit


 
#6 Gut so, dann sind wir uns ja einig! :vik:


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Pitti schrieb:


> #6 Gut so, dann sind wir uns ja einig! :vik:



Schön wär's


----------



## Bobster (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Einer der besten Tröts seit langem und mit enormen Unterhaltungswert #6


----------



## Haenger (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Mir wären 10 Mann in Tarnklamotten am Wasser lieber, als einer der seine Wurmdose oder Bierbüchse liegen lässt, oder noch besser ausrangierte Haken, damit evtl. noch Nachbars Fiffi da rein latscht...

*Das* sind die Spuren die man jeden Tag am Wasser sieht und die einen schlechten Eindruck bei der übrigen Bevölkerung hinterlassen, weil man sie eben definitiv den Anglern zuordnen kann!

Mann mann, über was für einen Schmock hier teilweise diskutiert wird... ist echt lächerlich!!!

Kann da Rob nur zustimmen... geht angeln!
*Und haltet eure Umwelt sauber!*

Sollte jedem wichtiger sein als die Klamotten vom nebenan...

Und sollte Person XY mal mein Outfit nicht passen oder vielleicht meine langen Haare oder mein Gesichtsausdruck... ja und???
Geschissen drauf... will man denn es jedem recht machen??

#d


----------



## angler1996 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

zu DDR Zeiten gab es bezüglich einer "Speziellen" Truppe mit Tarn-strich son Spruch:
Sie trugen wunderliche Gwänder und irrten ziellos in der Gegend rum:m
Frohe Oktern
Gruß A.


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich wie ein Soldat fühlen, muss ja nicht jeder.



Um zu wissen wie sich ein Soldat fühlt muss du mal einer gewesen sein. Ich fand es nicht toll - zu viele Vorschriften...
Aber genau solche Gefühlsduseleien scheinen bei dem betroffenen Verein der Auslöser für unsere jetzige Diskusion gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Um zu wissen wie sich ein Soldat fühlt muss du mal einer gewesen sein. Ich fand es nicht toll - zu viele Vorschriften...


Zugegeben, ich wurde ausgemustert.



> Aber genau solche Gefühlsduseleien scheinen bei dem betroffenen Verein der Auslöser für unsere jetzige Diskusion gewesen zu sein.



Nein, Auslöser waren offenbar die Beschwerden einiger Spaziergänger.


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Nein, Auslöser waren offenbar die Beschwerden einiger Spaziergänger.



Natürlich von Spaziergängern, darum geht es doch das Hinz und Kunz sich beim Vorbeilaufen eine seltsame Meinung bildet und wir dann kuschen sollen.

Ich hab mal aus Spaß ein Bild aus unserem Organigramm als Avatar hochgeladen. Bin mir sicher, wenn ich so am Wasser mit der Angel rumlaufe kommen auch seltsame Reaktionen...

O.k., das Bild müsste ich erst verkleinern. Aber da würde ich in Anzug und Krawatte zu sehen sein...


----------



## Andal (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich wie ein Soldat fühlen





diez schrieb:


> Um zu wissen wie sich ein Soldat fühlt muss du mal einer gewesen sein.





Colophonius schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich wurde ausgemustert.



Das war, im Sinne der Streitkräfte, eine sowohl sehr weise, als auch sehr eigennützige Entscheidung!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das war, im Sinne der Streikräfte, eine sowohl sehr weise, als auch sehr eigennützige Entscheidung!



|muahah:


----------



## Blauzahn (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das war, im Sinne der Streikräfte, eine sowohl sehr weise, als auch sehr eigennützige Entscheidung!



:m :m

meint der Schreiber EK 89/4

Im Übrigen könnte man meinen, 
ein kurz vor dem Examen stehender Student der Psychologie
hat diese Umfrage eröffnet.

Großes Kino #h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Im Übrigen könnte man meinen,
> ein kurz vor dem Examen stehender Student der Psychologie
> hat diese Umfrage eröffnet.



Ich wollte es nicht schreiben, um mich nicht dem Vorwurf gefallen lassen zu müssen, "Vorurteile" zu haben ... allerdings hätte ich auf "Sozialpädagoge" getippt |supergri


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das war, im Sinne der Streitkräfte, eine sowohl sehr weise, als auch sehr eigennützige Entscheidung!



Ja, so ein Tumor im Kiefer ist natürlich was sehr witziges und über persönliche Angriffe wurde schonmal was geschrieben. Denken, dann schreiben.


@Blauzahn:
Naja, interessant ist es doch schon, wieviele der ABler so ein Verbot überhaupt einschränken würde.


----------



## aalex (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*




Haha bestes Thema mach extra füher Feierabend um nicht zu verpassen hahaha


----------



## Andal (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Tumor im Kiefer ist natürlich was sehr witziges...



Das ist ganz sicher nichts, worüber ich Witze reisse und wirklich kein Spaß.

Aber der Eindruck, den du optisch rüberbringst, entspricht nicht dem, was man landläufig einen schneidigen Soldaten nennen möchte. Vielmehr das glatte Gegenteil. Nicht böse sein, aber es geht hier ja um eben diese Wirkungen auf die irritierte Umwelt, wie du ja selber des öfteren bemerkst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Ja, so ein Tumor im Kiefer ist natürlich was sehr witziges und über persönliche Angriffe wurde schonmal was geschrieben


Ja, das ist so - und ja, ich habs im Blick - und ja, demnäxt Punkte...


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ganz sicher nichts, worüber ich Witze reisse und wirklich kein Spaß.


 Immerhin



> Aber der Eindruck, den du optisch rüberbringst, entspricht nicht dem, was man landläufig einen schneidigen Soldaten nennen möchte. Vielmehr das glatte Gegenteil.


 Haare hätten wohl ab gemusst  



> Nicht böse sein, aber es geht hier ja um eben diese Wirkungen auf die irritierte Umwelt, wie du ja selber des öfteren bemerkst.



Ja, schau an. Also akzeptierst du ja auch, dass manche Sachen (auch ungewünschte / unsinnige) Nebeneffekte haben können. Im Normalfall sind die uns beiden wohl herzlich egal. Mir geht es halt nur darum, dass jeder Angler die Anglerschaft repräsentiert und unser Stand ist bei weitem nicht so gut, wie er sein könnte. Da würden kleine Zugeständnisse viel bringen.


----------



## Andal (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Das habe ich auch nie abgestritten. Die Masse des Lebens ist von solchen faulen Kompromissen gerpägt.

Ich will nur, das akzeptiert wird, dass ich, der Andal, eine Grenze habe, die tunlichst nicht überschritten werden sollte. Die Grenze, die rings um meinen klitzkleinen Freiraum Angeln gezogen ist. Da hört meine Bereitschaft zur Anpassung auf, wenn man mir, im wahren Sinne des Wortes, an die Wäsche gehen will.


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich will nur, das akzeptiert wird, dass ich, der Andal, eine Grenze habe, die tunlichst nicht überschritten werden sollte. Die Grenze, die rings um meinen klitzkleinen Freiraum Angeln gezogen ist.



Aber ganz genau getroffen.

Heutzutage bekommt (zu Recht) jeder seltene Farn einen Stein zum leben.

Warum sollen also wir nicht auch um ein solches kleines Fleckchen zur Selbstentfaltung kämpfen...


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Aber ganz genau getroffen.
> 
> Heutzutage bekommt (zu Recht) jeder seltene Farn einen Stein zum leben.
> 
> Warum sollen also wir nicht auch um ein solches kleines Fleckchen zur Selbstentfaltung kämpfen...



Das tue ich doch auch, bin aber bereit, kleine angemessene Einschränkungen zum Wohl der Sache zu opfern (Tarnklamotten an stark frequentierten Gewässern)...


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Weil ich mich nicht entfalten kann wenn ich mich selbst einschränke?


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Weil ich mich nicht entfalten kann wenn ich mich selbst einschränke?



Traurig, wenn das Tragen von Kleidung der Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit entspricht. Ich entfalte meine Persönlichkeit lieber anders.


----------



## Blauzahn (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> @Blauzahn:
> Naja, interessant ist es doch schon, wieviele der ABler so ein Verbot überhaupt einschränken würde.



Niemanden,
denn es geht doch mindestens seit Seite 3 oder 4 nicht mehr um die Klamotte,
sondern nur noch um das eigene, kleine Stück "Freiheit".
Jene "Freiheit" die bequem ist und jedem lieb und teuer,
da sie mit wenig eigenem Aufwand, mal ganz locker durch ein paar Zeilen, ein paar Worte 
das gute Gefühl vermittelt - Frei zu sein.

Das ist die Freiheit, alles zu sagen, was man der Meinung ist, sagen zu müssen.
Dabei ist genau dies unser Problem.
Es ist soo einfach zu Feierabend, bei nem Bier und entspannt aufm Sofa seine Meinung kund zu tun...

Wird es dann unbequem oder anstrengend - dieses eigene Stück Freiheit - ggf. am Wochenende auf einer Veranstaltung zu verteidigen und zu argumentieren, um eben nicht irgendwann einmal vorgeschrieben zu bekommen, was man bei Ausübung seines Hobbys für Klamotten zu tragen hat, dann wirds dünne, 
bzw. trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen...

Das aber ist, wie immer, nur meine persönliche Meinung
und erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit  |wavey:


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Auf die Frage wo deine Schmerzgrenze liegt willst ja leider nicht antworten.

Meine Grenzen hab ich klar abgesteckt und steh dazu.
Bevor ich davon abgehe muss jemand kommen und mir die Eier abschneiden.


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Auf die Frage wo deine Schmerzgrenze liegt willst ja leider nicht antworten.
> 
> Meine Grenzen hab ich klar abgesteckt und steh dazu.
> Bevor ich davon abgehe muss jemand kommen und mir die Eier abschneiden.



Ich kann ehrlich gesagt meine Schmerzengrenze nicht einfach so pauschal abgrenzen. Kommt immer auf den Fall und auf die Umstände an. Aber glaub' mir, meine Eier schneide ich mir schon nicht ab.


----------



## diez (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt meine Schmerzengrenze nicht einfach so pauschal abgrenzen. Kommt immer auf den Fall und auf die Umstände an.



Werd dir klar, wo deine eigenen Grenzen sind bevor du anderen irgendeine Meinung aufdrücken willst. 
Wir haben hier einen klaren Fall mit definierten Umständen.


----------



## Colophonius (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> bevor du anderen irgendeine Meinung aufdrücken willst.



Wer will das nicht?


----------



## lifeofmyown (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Schade, dass es für viele scheinbar nur schwarz und weiss gibt...ich hätte zumindest nicht gedacht, dass das Tragen von Tarnkleidung für viele so wichtig ist und sich der ein oder andere dafür sogar selbst kastrieren würde. Naja, man lernt nie aus. #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

gar nicht unterhaltsam heute abend hier ohne h.ecken


----------



## phirania (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



diez schrieb:


> Auf die Frage wo deine Schmerzgrenze liegt willst ja leider nicht antworten.
> 
> Meine Grenzen hab ich klar abgesteckt und steh dazu.
> Bevor ich davon abgehe muss jemand kommen und mir die Eier abschneiden.



vorsicht....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
ist doch bald ostern,oder was würde dein weib dazu sagen....#q#q#q#h


----------



## phirania (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> gar nicht unterhaltsam heute abend hier ohne h.ecken



wo isser denn???
nicht mehr vom acker wieder gekommen??? #q:c#q


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



phirania schrieb:


> wo isser denn???
> nicht mehr vom acker wieder gekommen??? #q:c#q



und ich hatte ihn noch gewarnt -jetzt kommt er nimmermehr

zuviele punkte.......#h


----------



## Micha383 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Schade, dass es für viele scheinbar nur schwarz und weiss gibt...ich hätte zumindest nicht gedacht, dass das Tragen von Tarnkleidung für viele so wichtig ist und sich der ein oder andere dafür sogar selbst kastrieren würde. Naja, man lernt nie aus. #h



Ich denke das es bei einigen nicht um die Kleidung an und für sich geht.
Da steckt einfach auch ein Prinzip dahinter was man sich alles gefallen lässt bzw wo man in seiner Entscheidungsfreiheit eingrenzen lässt, ungeachtet der Umstände wie es dazu kam.

Ich kann das auch nachvollziehen das einige Gemüter sich entsprechend erregt haben.
Was wohl auch daraus resultiert das sich die Angler im allg. schon vieles haben nehmen lassen (lassen müssen).

Es steht natürlich außer Frage das hier bei den Tarnklamotten um ein relativ kleines Übel geht, sei es nun in der Wirkung nach Außen oder in der Persönlichen einschränkung.

Aber wenn man das geschichtlicht verfolgt wurde den Anglern über die Jahre mehr genommen als zugestanden.

Nun trifft es eben ein Bereich der so gesehen nichts mit dem Angeln, der Angeltechniken und der gleichen zu tun und in direkter Verbindung steht.

Es ist bis jetzt zwar ein Einzelfall, welchen ich aber bedenklich sehe.

Ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich geneigt wäre mich optisch anzupassen sofern es nicht diktiert wird, sprich wenn dies in einer informellen und freundlichen bitte an die Angler gerichtet wird, und es dafür aber zum Ausgleich Zugeständnisse an die Anglerschaft geben würde.


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> und ich hatte ihn noch gewarnt -jetzt kommt er nimmermehr
> 
> zuviele punkte.......#h



uups,wenn die denn auf dem lottoschein zählen würden,hätte er jetzt 6 richtige....:m


----------



## Bassey (29. März 2013)

Tarnklamotten von Vattern trug ich früher mal, es es noch passte.

Derweil findet man mich aber auch im Hawaii Hemd und Bermuda Shorts am Wasser. Sitze ich länger an, dann trage ich nen verranzten Pulli und Cargohosen aus Baumwolle, wobei mir die Farbe egal ist, denn die Mischung aus Wurmschleim, Wurmerde und Teig ergibt eh ein ganz kreatives Muster wenn man sich die Hände an der Hose abwischt

Written with Forum Runner for Android


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ja,das ist doch mal die richtige tarnung.
  verteibt,keinen fisch und keine jogger...#h#h


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ohne worte,,,,,http://www.google.de/search?q=unsin...&ei=t-NUUaCoMoiutAa8j4HICw&sqi=2&ved=0CEkQsAQ

my vaforit..:l

[edit by Admin: Wg. Copyright kein anhängen/veröffentlichen fremder Inhalte direkt bei uns, nur verlinken.]


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Ich denke das es bei einigen nicht um die Kleidung an und für sich geht.
> Da steckt einfach auch ein Prinzip dahinter was man sich alles gefallen lässt bzw wo man in seiner Entscheidungsfreiheit eingrenzen lässt, ungeachtet der Umstände wie es dazu kam.
> 
> Ich kann das auch nachvollziehen das einige Gemüter sich entsprechend erregt haben.
> ...



So seh ich das auch - leben und leben lassen oder sich nicht wundern, wenn immer mehr Angler sich von solchen Vorschriftlern abwenden...


----------



## diez (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Schade, dass es für viele scheinbar nur schwarz und weiss gibt...ich hätte zumindest nicht gedacht, dass das Tragen von Tarnkleidung für viele so wichtig ist und sich der ein oder andere dafür sogar selbst kastrieren würde. Naja, man lernt nie aus. #h



3 Irrtümer in einem Satz.

1. Es gibt nur Schwarz oder Weiß. Der beste Diplomat muss sich auf ein Ergebnis einigen.

2. Es geht mir nicht um die Tarnklamotte, sondern generell um Verbote in dieser Richtung.

3. Keiner will sich selbst kastrieren. Lese er den Satz nochmal richtig und er wird bemerken, die Klöten werden vehement vertiedigt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Für mich ist dieser Thread die Bestätigung, dass der deutsche Angler, auf das Kollektiv bezogen, einen gewaltigen Hau hat. 

Ihr diskutiert hier mit einem irrsinnigen Engagement darüber, welches Leibchen man tragen darf. Jeder versucht, seine Position durchzusetzen und geht teilweise über die Grenzen einer sachlichen Diskussion hinaus.

Was ist da verkehrt dran?

Im Grunde nix. Eigentlich ist es ja richtig und gut, dass sich jeder für seine Meinung stark macht.

Unbegreiflich und die Sache in den Bereich des Klamauks ziehend, ist jedoch der Inhalt der Diskussion.

Da wird vor freier Entscheidung gefaselt, von Einschränkung und Reglementierung, vom Zwang der Gesellschaft und wasweißichnichtnoch.

*Wegen einem Hemdchen !!!!*


Seit Jahren brandet auf der anderen Seite ein großes Thema, in dem es um wirklich substantielle Gefahren für die persönliche Freiheit geht. Darum, ob und wie wir unser Hobby *überhaupt* in Zukunft durchführen können.
Leute, ihr diskutiert hier im Prinzip darum, ob man demnächst mit oder ohne Tarnklamotten nur noch zum Nahrungserwerb angeln darf. Darüber, ob man mit oder ohne Tarnklamotten nach zwei Stunden nach Hause fahren muss, weil man dann schon die maximal verwertbare Menge Fisch gefangen hat. Die Liste, wobei man mit oder ohne Tarnklamotten demnächst in seiner freien Entscheidung eingeschränkt wird ist beliebig verlängerbar. 

Ihr diskutiert bei einem drohenden Tempo 100 Gesetz auf Autobahnen über die schönste Farbe für ein Auto.

Es ist absolut unbegreiflich, warum ihr nicht im Bereich Angelpolitik mit dem gleichen Engagement diskutiert.
Ich gehe sogar noch ein Stück weiter als Blauzahn, der (zu Recht) mangelnden Einsatz in Vereinen und Verbänden in der Realität beklagt.
Ihr seid überwiegend nicht mal willens oder in der Lage, Euch dort virtuell zu beteiligen.

Was ist bloß los mit Euch ?

Ist es in der Tat so, dass sich die Gruppe der Angler zum überwiegenden Teil aus der unteren intellektuellen Schicht der Gesellschaft zusammensetzt, aus den Kandidaten diverser Nachmittags-Talkshows? Sind wir tatsächlich zum größten Teil ein Konglomerat sabbelnder Prollos, die lieber das Dschungelcamp anschauen, als die Tagesschau?
Sind Angler überwiegend tumbe Maulhelden, zu blöd um zu verstehen, wo es uns tatsächlich ans Leder geht ?
Werden wir deshalb zu Recht überwiegend fremdbestimmt und haben das auch gar nicht anders verdient?
Haben die Verbände doch Recht damit, dass man den einfachen Angler nicht einbeziehen und schon gar nicht entscheiden lassen darf, weil der ganz einfach unfähig ist, sein Leben und sein Hobby selbst zu gestalten?

Ich mag das nicht so recht glauben, aber meine Gegenargumente werden fast täglich dünner. 

Wie sollen diejenigen, die sich im realen Leben für unsere Rechte, für Einbeziehung und Mitbestimmung der Basis einsetzen argumentieren, wenn sich die Phalanx der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit als grade mal in der Lage, sich die Hose unfallfrei anzuziehen, präsentiert?

Hier und anderswo wird lustig über die Öffentlichkeitswirkung der Angler diskutiert. 

Was hier abgeht *ist *öffentlichkeitswirksam. Hier kann, wer will, sich ein Bild über die Struktur der Angler in Deutschland machen. Und niemand, der seine Sinne beisammen hat, würde so einem Haufen auch nur die geringste Entscheidungsgewalt überlassen. 

In diesem Sinne, lasst die Verbände und Funktionäre mal ruhig weiter Verbote erlassen. Hauptsache wir können frei darüber diskutieren, welches Kleidchen wir tragen wollen. 
#d#d#d


----------



## diez (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Darum, ob und wie wir unser Hobby überhaupt in Zukunft durchführen können.
> Leute, ihr diskutiert hier im Prinzip darum, ob man demnächst mit oder ohne Tarnklamotten *nur noch zum Nahrungserwerb angeln darf*. Darüber, ob man mit oder ohne Tarnklamotten *nach zwei Stunden nach Hause fahren muss, weil man dann* *schon die maximal verwertbare Menge Fisch gefangen hat*. Die Liste, wobei man mit oder ohne Tarnklamotten demnächst in seiner freien Entscheidung eingeschränkt wird ist beliebig verlängerbar.



In Bayern ist das schon so... deshalb reg ich mich auch so auf... die Liste hat ein "open end"


----------



## Micha383 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@Ralle 24
Das es deutlich wichtigere Themen gibt die man Diskutieren sollte als das Hemdchen ist mir persönlich mehr als nur einleuchtend.

Dennoch seh ich das ganze hier, ohne dir nahe tretten zu wollen, wohl nicht so negativ wie du.

Es wird zumindest Diskutiert auch wenn gleich die Art wie diskutiert wird zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Ich würde es schlimmer finden wenn bei dem auslösenden Thread und diesem hier nur das erste Posting vorhanden wäre und es allen anderen gleichgültig wäre.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> Das es deutlich wichtigere Themen gibt die man Diskutieren sollte als das Hemdchen ist mir persönlich mehr als nur einleuchtend.
> 
> Dennoch seh ich das ganze hier, ohne dir nahe tretten zu wollen, wohl nicht so negativ wie du.
> ...



Es geht nicht darum, dass hier diskutiert wird. Entscheidend und beschämend ist die Diskrepanz bei der Beteiligung an solchen seichten Themen, im Gegensatz zu denen, wo es wirklich um die Wurst geht.


----------



## GeorgeB (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Es geht nicht darum, dass hier diskutiert wird. Entscheidend und  beschämend ist die Diskrepanz bei der Beteiligung an solchen seichten  Themen, im Gegensatz zu denen, wo es wirklich um die Wurst geht.



An (angel)politischen Diskussionen beteiligen sich viele nicht, weil sie niemals in Positionen kommen werden, in denen sie etwas beeinflussen können, und weil es einfach nicht ihr Ding ist sich in die Thematik ein zu lesen. Das kann man schade finden, sollte den Leuten daraus aber keinen Vorwurf machen.

Nicht so freundlich finde ich es wie Colophonius hier teilweise angegangen wird, obwohl er ganz nüchtern und sachlich seine Position in einer ganz offensichtlich die Gemüter erhitzenden  Frage vertritt. Man kann ja anderer Meinung sein. Dazu sind Diskussionen da.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> An (angel)politischen Diskussionen beteiligen sich viele nicht, weil sie niemals in Positionen kommen werden, in denen sie etwas beeinflussen können, und weil es einfach nicht ihr Ding ist sich in die Thematik ein zu lesen. Das kann man schade finden, sollte den Leuten daraus aber keinen Vorwurf machen.



Faule Ausrede.

Diejenigen kommen dann auch niemals in die Position, ein Tarnklamottenverbot zu verhindern. Sowas wird an den gleichen Stellen entschieden, wie Nachtanglen, selektive Entnahme, Rücksetzverbot und alles andere. Lokal im Verein, Landesweit in den Verbänden.

Davon abgesehen ist schon die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Verein die Position, etwas bewirken zu können. Mit seinem Antragsrecht und seiner Stimme bei der Jahrshauptversammlung.

Und selbst wer das nicht möchte, kann im AB und/oder in anderen Foren virtuelle Unterstützung für diejenige leisten, die (auch) für ihn im realen Leben Einsatz zeigen. 

Und wo man sich einlesen muss um eine Meinung zu einem konkreten Thema zu haben, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## GeorgeB (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Und selbst wer das nicht möchte, kann im AB und/oder in anderen Foren  virtuelle Unterstützung für diejenige leisten, die (auch) für ihn im  realen Leben Einsatz zeigen.



Die sehen mich aber nur gerne, wenn ich in ihrem Sinne argumentiere. Bin ich anderer Meinung wird mir was entgegen geknallt. Von angepasster Vollhirni bis Untertan. Irgendwas aus der Godwin-Ecke. Darauf haben viele Leute keinen Bock. Ich wer bin ich, dass ich ihnen das verüble.

Auch ich habe nicht zu allen Fragen der Angelei eine abschließende Meinung. Deshalb "lese ich mich ein", teilweise seit Jahren. C&R, die Carphantarei, Anfüttern, Anglerprüfung, Klamotten , etc. Wenn es mir so geht, geht es vielen anderen Anglern mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ähnlich. Und an diesem Punkt weiß ich dann nicht ob jeder, der für den Bestand des Bisherigen ist, wirklich gut für den Erhalt meines Hobbys ist. Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein. Keine Ahnung. 

Wer sich unsicher ist, hält sich halt etwas bedeckter. Die hohe Kunst der Politik ist, das zu akzeptieren. Jeder Jeck ist anders.


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

nun denn ist hier ruhe eingekehrt,zur osterzeit.


----------



## Maik77 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Jogginghose!!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Maik77 schrieb:


> Jogginghose!!!!



Aber nur mit komplettem Tarnmuster!!!1


----------



## Gunnar. (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Bei sowas ist meine Grenze überschritten:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/3179...8847735&set=oa.489119217802811&type=1&theater


----------



## phirania (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

nee,das ist echt übertrieben.
vielleicht  hat er angst erkannt zu werden.
dann noch die dämlichen sprüche,komentare dazu.
dann ist auch kein wunder wie es zu dem thema,ansehen in der öffendlichkeit gekommen ist.
ich trage auch tarn am wasser,aber nicht übertieben...


----------



## Gunnar. (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wobei , ohne das verharmlosen zu wollen....

Bei der Unmenge was ich so im WEB an Fangbilder gesehen habe ...... solche Bilder bisher nur einmal.
Standart sind diese Typen nicht.Dennoch wunderbar als schlechtes Beispiel geeignet..


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Vielleicht hat er das nur fürs Foto aufgesetzt. Ihr empört euch schon, wie sonst nur die Betroffenheitsbeauftragten der üblichen Verdächtigen Parteien. Man Man Man!


----------



## Purist (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Schwimmtnix schrieb:


> Tarnmuster sind gut, weil man auf dem Muster weniger Schmutz sieht, falls man mal seine Lockfutter-Hände abputzt oder im Schlamm kniet. Auch die Taschen sind groß.
> Ich finde sowieso, dass Angler mehr um ihr Aussehen geben sollten. Bei manchen fehlt nur noch die Mistgabel. Jäger haben schon längst kapiert, dass man mit besserer Kleidung mehr Stil hat.



Auf dem Muster siehst du Schmutz genauso wie auf anderer Kleidung, schließlich ist das nicht mehr einheitlich, wenn du damit in Kuhdreck gekniet hast.
Große Taschen? Ein Argument, aber wozu gibt's Cargohosen?

Wenn Tarnklamotten Stil von Anglern sind, muss Angeln eine militärische Aktion sein, wo man sich vor seinen Mitmenschen verstecken muss. 
Anpassung an die Natur erreicht man auch mit Olivgrün, Khaki und Co., den Fischen ist das eh schnurz egal. 

Die Tatsache, dass es vor allem "Hunters" sind, die ihren Zielfischen meist auf erhebliche Distanz nachstellen, die einen Tarnklamottenfetisch haben, lässt die Sache mit dem "von Fischen gesehen werden" dann noch mehr ins Absurde abdriften. 

In meinen Augen sind das ganz spezifische Grüppchen unter uns, die meinen, man müsse mit "Fishhunting" besondere Männlichkeit ausdrücken. Dazu gehört neben dem Uniformfetisch, der Dickfischposerei, häufig auch das Campen am Wasser mit größtmöglicher Bequemlichkeit, hauptsache es sieht aus, als seien BW-Veteranen am Wasser. 

Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen: Mir ist es wurscht, macht was ihr wollt. Wundert euch aber nicht, wenn euch andere in eine Tüte mit Gotchaballerern, Militär- bzw. Waffenfreaks und zum braunen Gesindel stecken. 

Tarnklamotten zieht man üblicherweise auf Jagd hier in Deutschland auch nicht an, das findet man eher in Osteuropa und Sibirien.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Komisch. Von den Karpfen "Hantan" hab ich noch keine in BW Klamotten gesehen. Wohl in Klamotten von Angelfirmen, aber eben grade NICHT in den vom Militär genutzten Klamotten. In den BW Klamotten sehen ich meistens genau das Klientel was alles andere als spezialisiert angelt.

Aber heutzutage sind die Karpfenangler wohl am allen Schuld.

Keine Fische im Eichbaumsee---> Karpfenangler.
Eurokrise---> Karpfenangler.
Schlechtes Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit durch Militärklamotten---> Karpenangler.
Globale Erderwärmung---> Karpfenangler.
Hunger in Afrika---> Karpfenangler.
Der lange Winter mit unangenehmen Temperaturen in Deutschland---> Karpfenangler.

Es gibt also quasi garkein Problem auf der Welt, woran nicht die Hanta schuld sind!


----------



## diez (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Bei sowas ist meine Grenze überschritten:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/3179...8847735&set=oa.489119217802811&type=1&theater




Dabei hat der nen Braunen Pulli und ne Graue Weste an...
Aber endlich mal ein Beispiel in Bildern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Die sehen mich aber nur gerne, wenn ich in ihrem Sinne argumentiere. Bin ich anderer Meinung wird mir was entgegen geknallt. Von angepasster Vollhirni bis Untertan. Irgendwas aus der Godwin-Ecke. Darauf haben viele Leute keinen Bock. Ich wer bin ich, dass ich ihnen das verüble.



Das ist doch völlig normal. Mir geht es in diversen Kormoranthreads oder Themen zum Naturschutz nicht anders. 
Da muss man halt durch, wenn man seine Meinung vertritt. 

Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass die Mehrzahl der Angler in der Lage ist, solche Gedankengänge zu entwickeln. Die verstehen ja auch nicht, dass wenn sie sich nicht einbringen und nicht für ihre Rechte eintreten, fremdbestimmt werden.
Das erkennt man daran, in welcher Weise rumgeheult wird, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. 

Sieht man ja bestens bei dem hier diskutierten Verbotsfall.
Die hauptsächlich betroffenen Angler hätten wenigstens bis zum Schluss der JHV bleiben können. Und sie hätten wenigstens ihre Gegenstimme abgeben können. Dazu mussten sie sich nirgendwo einlesen und sie dürften auch nicht von Selbstzweifeln zerissen gewesen sein, unfähig sich für eine Stimmabgabe zu entscheiden. 

Und ich würde jede Wette halten, dass der Großteil der Diskutanten hier, die ihre Empörung über diese Einschränkung äußern - und sofern sie einem Verein angehören - ebenfalls die jeweilige JHV nur zum Empfang der Jahreskarten nutzen und danach verschwunden sind.

Ich meine, das kann man sehr wohl verübeln.


----------



## CarpCrakc (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich trag immer ne Flecktarnhose , weil sie bequem ist , im Sommer doch ganz gut luft dürchlässt und viele Taschen hat.
Außerdem kann man seine Hände dran abwischen , wenn man mal wieder das Handtuch vergessen hat


----------



## Blauzahn (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig normal. Mir geht es in diversen Kormoranthreads oder Themen zum Naturschutz nicht anders.
> Da muss man halt durch, wenn man seine Meinung vertritt.
> 
> Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass die Mehrzahl der Angler in der Lage ist, solche Gedankengänge zu entwickeln. Die verstehen ja auch nicht, dass wenn sie sich nicht einbringen und nicht für ihre Rechte eintreten, fremdbestimmt werden.
> ...



Mensch Ralle...
die wollen doch alle "nur Angeln"

Frohes Fest...

ähm Frohe Ostern


----------



## GeorgeB (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



> Allrounder schrieb:
> 
> Aber heutzutage sind die Karpfenangler wohl am allen Schuld.



Nur vermeintlich. Und es liegt in der Natur der Sache. Früher war es die Stipperei.

Für mich gab es kaum etwas Schöneres, lassen wir Jordan Carver mal außer Acht, als mit der Stippe an einem ruhigen Altarm, mitten im Wald, abends ein paar Fischchen zu zocken. Und wenn man den Tierchen dann anschließend noch das Leben schenkte, war man einfach nur ein netter Mensch. Dagegen gab es niemals Einwände. Erst als es übertrieben wurde, und wir uns im Litfaßsäulen-Outfit am Wochenende in großen Gruppen trafen, ausgerüstet wie zur Operation "River-Storm", Unmengen an Fisch in gigantischen Setzkeschern parkten, sie wogen und uns Pokale verliehen, entstand die Kritik. Nicht das Stippen an sich war das Problem, sondern das "wie". Der Wettstreit mit dem damit verbundenen "Wettrüsten". Größer, besser, weiter, höher. Je jünger man ist, desto anfälliger ist man in der Regel für diese Spielchen. Machen wir uns nichts vor: Auch wenn man Spaß daran hat und die Kritik nicht teilt, so kann man die Argumente der Kritiker nachvollziehen. 

Genau so sieht es beim Karpfen aus. Abends am See einen Karpfen angeln. Herrlich. Keine Einwände. Nur wenn es dann zum Großangriff ausartet macht man sich zum Feindbild. Genau wie beim Wettfischen. Posieren für die Kamera, am besten noch gekleidet wie ein Guerilla. Schaut her, ich habe den Größten. _Das _wird kritisiert. Mit den Unmengen an industriell produziertem Futter, das man dabei zum Anfüttern in die Gewässer einbringt, liefert man den Kritikern objektiv nachvollziehbare Argumente. Und so katapultiert man sich dann selber in den Fokus.


----------



## hofer - fischer (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hallo,

also wir, die hofer - fischer tragen auch keine Tarnkleidung wenn hier die Tarnfleckkleidung gemeint ist. Wir haben uns für die Kollektion von Pinewood entschieden, da hier das Preis - Leistungsangebot noch stimmt und die Sachen auch eine Funktionsschicht haben, bequem sind, viele Taschen haben und leicht zu reinigen sind. Die Farben sind zwar auch grün / schwarz, aber das will ich nicht als Tarnkleidung sondern eher als Wald und Wiesen - Anzug bezeichnen.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## GeorgeB (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Genehmigt. Aber versprich mir: Wenn ich mal nach Hof komme, darf ich auch meine Wachsjacke von Feinkost Albrecht tragen!

Übrigens: Falls du da arbeitest, hast du direkt für ein bisschen Umsatz gesorgt. Kannte das Label gar nicht. :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Nur vermeintlich. Und es liegt in der Natur der Sache. Früher war es die Stipperei.
> 
> Genau so sieht es beim Karpfen aus. Abends am See einen Karpfen angeln. Herrlich. Keine Einwände. Nur wenn es dann zum Großangriff ausartet macht man sich zum Feindbild. Genau wie beim Wettfischen. Posieren für die Kamera, am besten noch gekleidet wie ein Guerilla. Schaut her, ich habe den Größten. _Das _wird kritisiert. Mit den Unmengen an industriell produziertem Futter, das man dabei zum Anfüttern in die Gewässer einbringt, liefert man den Kritikern objektiv nachvollziehbare Argumente. Und so katapultiert man sich dann selber in den Fokus.



Es wird immer Leute geben die Neidisch auf andere sind.

Karpfenangler fangen viele Fische. Das sorgt für Neid.
Karpfenangler fangen große Fische. Das sorgt für noch mehr Neid.
Karpfenangler haben teures Gerät. Das bringt das Fass zum überlaufen.
Karpfenangler füttern an und setzen zurück. Das setzt noch einen drauf.
Karpfenangler haben Spass und gute Laune. Das ist der absolute Gipfel den Nichtfängern gegenüber und muss geahndet werden!

Es ist kein Wunder, das der Nichtfänger mit seiner 150 Euro Ausrüstung neidisch auf die Karpfenleute ist. Da ist eine Kleiderordnung ein gutes Ventil um mal Druck abzulassen und denen eins Reinzuwürgen. Das ganze wird dann unter Kritik gerechtfertigt.

Ansonsten hab ich noch keine Karpfenangler gesehen, die Pokale veteilen. Die Stipper laufen wie Litfasssäulen rum und sind die Übeltäter. Die Karpfenangler laufen in grünen/oliven Angelklamotten rum und sind ebenfalls die Übeltäter. Ist klar!


----------



## Blauzahn (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es wird immer Leute geben die Neidisch auf andere sind.
> 
> Karpfenangler fangen viele Fische. Das sorgt für Neid.
> Karpfenangler fangen große Fische. Das sorgt für noch mehr Neid.
> ...




Na..
nu simmer doch am Ziel #h

Ich zieh Dienstag gleich los und besorg mir ne Atmungsaktive in Flecktarn.
Bin nämlich ein Fliegenfischer |supergri
Die haben ja vermeintlich noch teuererereres Gerät als die Karpfenangler .

Merkste was?


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Das ist eine alte Legende, das Fliegenfischer teurere Sachen haben als Karpfenangler. Aber nicht weitersagen. Das hören die Fusselfreunde nicht so gerne!

Ansonsten weiss ich nicht was ich merken soll.

Die Leute sind neidisch auf die Karpfenangler, deswegen gibts Repressalien gegen sie.

Leben und leben lassen, gilt eben nicht in Anglerkreisen...


----------



## Blauzahn (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Servus

das


Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das hören die Fusselfreunde nicht so gerne!



und das


Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen, gilt eben nicht in Anglerkreisen...



passt  :q





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Leute sind neidisch auf die Karpfenangler, deswegen gibts Repressalien gegen sie.



Neidisch weil die Carphunter so teures Getackle haben?

Oder neidisch weil man nen Teich bis zum anderen Ufer überspannt und mit Sounderbox und Carphunterzelt zwischendrin mal durch nen Piepton geweckt wird?

Toleranz fängt dann an, wenn man sich von eigenen Befindlichkeiten trennt.

Deine, von mir im vorigen Beitrag zitierten, Zeilen beweisen genau das Gegenteil.

Gruß vom Fusselfreund


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Was willst du eigentlich sagen?


----------



## Pinn (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich habe wie bei mir üblich nicht den ganzen Trööt gelesen, sondern nur die ersten und die derzeit letzten Seiten. Darüber bin ich ganz froh, denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen, was auf den von mir nicht gelesenen ca. 40 Seiten alles geschrieben worden ist.

Zur Abstimmungsfrage: Es gibt keine Kleiderordnung für Angler, deshalb darf und soll jeder tragen, was er für richtig hält. Selbstverständlich auch Karpfenangler! 

Ich persönlich finde Tarnklamotten im Military-Look doof, deshalb trage ich keine und habe so gevotet. Aber wer will soll sie gerne tragen!

Bedenklich finde ich jedoch, dass dieses Thema hier auf so ein breites Interesse stößt. Da scheint also wirklich eine Problematik hinter zu stecken, die viele Angler beschäftigt. Ich habe den Verdacht, das ist ein Tellerrandproblem! Spinnfischer sind Spinnfischer, Fliegenfischer sind Fliegenfischer und Karpfenangler sind Karpfenangler. Alle sehen ihr Hobby aus ihrer spezifischen Perspektive. Oft ärgern sie sich auch über die Angler, die einer anderen Angeldisziplin nachgehen.

Wer als Angler in der Lage ist, über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen, wird schnell erkennen, dass uns Anglern ganz andere Gefahren drohen als die vermeintlichen Gefahren durch Angler in Tarnklamotten! |gr:

Gruß, Werner

PS: Ich lese in diesem Trööt ab sofort mit! #h


----------



## Gunnar. (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Danke Pinn!



> Ich persönlich finde Tarnklamotten im Military-Look doof, deshalb trage ich keine und habe so gevotet. Aber wer will soll sie gerne tragen!


 
Klasse Beispiel für ne Meinung mit der ich als Tarnträger 100%ig leben kann. Keine Unterstellungen , keine Belehrungen .. einfach nur ne Meinung auf Grund des pers. Geschmackes.
Es könnt sooooooo einfach sein....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Karpfenangler fangen viele Fische. Das sorgt für Neid.
> Karpfenangler fangen große Fische. Das sorgt für noch mehr Neid.
> Karpfenangler haben teures Gerät. Das bringt das Fass zum überlaufen.
> Karpfenangler füttern an und setzen zurück. Das setzt noch einen drauf.
> Karpfenangler haben Spass und gute Laune. Das ist der absolute Gipfel den Nichtfängern gegenüber und muss geahndet werden!




Karpfenangler sehen auch wesentlich besser aus als andere Angler und bekommen deshalb die ganzen Frauen ab.
Außerdem haben Karpfenangler alle Licht am Fahrrad.

Alter Schwede...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

trage g-star camouflage hosen....
zählen die auch dazu???|supergri


----------



## phirania (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Karpfenangler sehen auch wesentlich besser aus als andere Angler und bekommen deshalb die ganzen Frauen ab.
> Außerdem haben Karpfenangler alle Licht am Fahrrad.
> 
> Alter Schwede...



super...#h
aber du darfst die klingel nicht vergessen,dann ist alles komplett....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Colophonius (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich denke nicht, dass es irgendwem hilft, das Ganze auf verschiedene Angel-Vorlieben zurückzuführen... Das sorgt nur für Unfriede und (unnötigen) Streit!


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Das ganze ist doch erst durch die alte Sache Karpfenangler vs. Rest entstanden.


----------



## Colophonius (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist doch erst durch die alte Sache Karpfenangler vs. Rest entstanden.



Nein.


----------



## lifeofmyown (30. März 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Nein.



Ich sehe es auch eher so, dass der ein oder andere das Thema in eine bestimmte Richtung lenken will, um so von der Grunddiskussion abzulenken...

Ich habe zwar auch meine eigene Meinung zu bestimmten "Angeltechniken". aber diese haben gewiss nichts mit der Bekleidung zu tun. Ich fand übrigens den letzten Post von GeorgeB top! #6

So greift ein Zahnrad in das andere um das "Ansehen" der Angler in Verruf zu bringen. Sicher ist da das Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit, bspsw. durch Volltarnmontur, nur ein vergleichsweise geringes Problem. Was aber in Verbindung mit anderen Dingen durchaus nicht unbedeutend ist. Siehe beispielsweise den Link aus facebook hier im Thema...

Ich persönlich sehe aber eines der größten Probleme in der Vermarktung des Angelns. Schneller, weiter, höher! Und das mit allen negativen Konsequenzen, die für den einzelnen vielleicht unbedeutend sind, aber in der Gesamtheit ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Und es gibt genügend Angler, die auf diesen Zug aufspringen! Leider scheinbar zu viele...


----------



## daci7 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für mich ist dieser Thread die Bestätigung, dass der deutsche Angler, auf das Kollektiv bezogen, einen gewaltigen Hau hat.
> 
> Ihr diskutiert hier mit einem irrsinnigen Engagement darüber, welches Leibchen man tragen darf. Jeder versucht, seine Position durchzusetzen und geht teilweise über die Grenzen einer sachlichen Diskussion hinaus.
> [...]



Naja ... so seh ich das eben nicht.
(Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich mich auch gerne an fast allen anderen Diskussionen beteilige.)

Wie du richtig bemerkt und bemängelt hast geht es momentan "recht brisant" im Angeln zu - es wird mit Verboten um sich geschlagen und ein Ende ist (besonders nach diesem März) erstmal nicht in Sicht. 
Und ich stimme dir zu, dass viel zu wenige Angler auf die Barikaden gehen und die hohen Herren vom Tron stoßen wollen!
Warum ich mich hier aber (auch) aufrege ist, dass dieses Verbot der Kleidung *keinen* anglerischen Grund hat.
Bei allen Abschlaggeboten, Futterverboten, Spinnverboten, Schongebieten, Köderverboten usw usf gibt es (wenn auch meist absolut wirre) Argumente *aus der Natur der Sache.*
Hier wird eine neue Grenze überschritten (wenn auch mit einer scheinbaren Banalität) und etwas das so offensichtlich nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun hat reguliert.

Daher auch meine Entrüstung zu dem Thema - Tarnfleck besitze ich selbst ja gernicht wie ich Seiten vorher schonmal schrieb.

#h

PS: Entschuldige die späte Antwort auf deinen Post, ich hab momentan kein Internet zu Hause


----------



## stroffel (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



daci7 schrieb:


> N
> Warum ich mich hier aber (auch) aufrege ist, dass dieses Verbot der Kleidung *keinen* anglerischen Grund hat.



|good:das trifft es auf den Punkt. 

Selbst wenn ich selbst kein Fan von Tarnklamotten bin, so ist doch nachvollziehbar, sich bei einer naturnahen Betätigung auch optisch in gewisser weise zu integrieren.
Pöbelnde, besoffene Angler, die Ihren Angelplatz als Müllhalde hinterlassen sind ernsthaft rufschädigend. Aber solange sie die richtigen Klamotten haben ist dann wieder alles OK oder wie...


----------



## aalex (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



stroffel schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich selbst kein Fan von Tarnklamotten bin, so ist doch nachvollziehbar, sich bei einer naturnahen Betätigung auch optisch in gewisser weise zu integrieren.
> Pöbelnde, besoffene Angler, die Ihren Angelplatz als Müllhalde hinterlassen sind ernsthaft rufschädigend. Aber solange sie die richtigen Klamotten haben ist dann wieder alles OK oder wie...


Sehr gut #6
so muss es sein, jedem das was er für richtig hällt, ohne rum Zicken


----------



## moborie (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich denke auch , man sollte keinen wegen irgendwelcher Outfit`s in eine Schublade einordnen - wichtig ist doch nur , wie sich ein jeder am Wasser und bei seinem Hobby verhält !
Oder steht in den Satzungen was von Kleiderordnung ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Lommel (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



moborie schrieb:


> Ich denke auch , man sollte keinen wegen irgendwelcher Outfit`s in eine Schublade einordnen - wichtig ist doch nur , wie sich ein jeder am Wasser und bei seinem Hobby verhält !
> Oder steht in den Satzungen was von Kleiderordnung ??? |kopfkrat


 
Bei uns wohl. Kariertes olles Baumwollhemd, kurze Jeansbuxe und Adiletten, wahlweise werden auch noch Sandalen toleriert. Dies zu jeder Jahreszeit und bei jedem Wetter.
Tarnfarben sind verboten und nur beim Zelt oder Mütze akzeptabel...Junge junge


----------



## aalex (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Bei uns wohl. Kariertes olles Baumwollhemd, kurze Jeansbuxe und Adiletten, wahlweise werden auch noch Sandalen toleriert. Dies zu jeder Jahreszeit und bei jedem Wetter.
> Tarnfarben sind verboten und nur beim Zelt oder Mütze akzeptabel...Junge junge


Ist das sarkasmus oder meinst du das Ernst|kopfkrat


----------



## I C Wiener (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



aalex schrieb:


> Ist das sarkasmus oder meinst du das Ernst|kopfkrat





Gute Frage, sein Avatar entspricht jedenfalls genau dem Genannten.


----------



## HRO1961 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Gute Frage, sein Avatar entspricht jedenfalls genau dem Genannten.


 
Guter Beitrag. War ne Oder-Frage#q


----------



## mantikor (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

ironie und sarkasmus setzen intelligenz vorraus


----------



## Harrie (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich nicht.


----------



## HRO1961 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Meine Herren, ey!!. Ich wußte ja schon kurz nach Trööteröffnung, was kommt, aber dass es so eskalierte, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.

Anstatt es mit dem alten Fritz zu halten, machen hier Leute meiner Zunft (?) ne Religion raus. Vorneweg "Lifeofmyown", der sich als Amateurphychoanalytiker versucht und Leuten (negative) Dinge unterstellt, dass das Tragen von Tarnklamotten begründet. 


Am Schluß wird ne Geschmacksfrage ideologisiert#q
Stenhagelvoll hat ironisch Richtiges dazu geschrieben.

Und dann kommt schließlich das Argument, wir sollten den Ruf der Angler zu wahren. Was ist das eigentlich?|kopfkrat


Wenn mir ein Nichtangler sagt, dass er keine Angler mag, weil er es nicht gut findet, dass man "wehrlose Fische mit Hilfe spitzer Haken grausam ans Ufer zieht", dann nehme ich das ernst und diskutiere mit ihm über meine Leidenschaft.

Wenn mir einer sagt, er mag keine Angler, weil  sie oftmals mit Tarnklamotten rum laufen, dann bin ich amüsiert und .....diskutiere trotzdem mit.

Könnte mir eigentlich alles am Ar... abgehen, aber einige Aussagen hier aufm Trööt zeigen mir einmal mehr, warum wir beim Kampf um unsere Rechte nicht wirklich was auf die Reihe kriegen.

Wie spalten uns selbst und machen es damit Politikern und Verbandfunktionären einfach.

Und das nervt mich. 


Gruss von der Ostsee


----------



## I C Wiener (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Guter Beitrag. War ne Oder-Frage#q




Note: Unzureichend

Der Forenteilnehmer war bemüht den Kontext zu erfassen, dies gelang ihm jedoch leider nicht.


----------



## HRO1961 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Note: Unzureichend
> 
> Der Forenteilnehmer war bemüht den Kontext zu erfassen, dies gelang ihm jedoch leider nicht.


 

Will ich weiß Gott nicht abstreiten (oder doch?), aber auf die eindeutige Frage (Zitat) war es troztdem keine schlüssige Antwort.


----------



## I C Wiener (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Will ich weiß Gott nicht abstreiten (oder doch?), aber auf die eindeutige Frage (Zitat) war es troztdem keine schlüssige Antwort.



Also:

Forenteilnehmer Nr. 1 schrieb über einen etwas seltsamen Dresscode (vergleichbar mit seinem Bild)
Forenteilnehmer Nr. 2 schrieb fragend ober er (Nr. 1) das ernst meint.
Forenteilnehmer Nr. 3 (Ich) schrieb, dass geschilderter Dresscode zumindest seinem Avatar entspricht. Eine Wertung über Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Aussage war nicht dabei.

Mehr nicht.. 

Grüße


----------



## aalex (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Man man man
Das läppt sich hier hin und her mit du darfst nicht das sieht blöd aus bla bla bla.
Wie wäre es mal mit, nein ich trage keine oder ja ich trage Tarnklamotten.
Zurück zum Thema alles andere funktioniert ja nicht, wie wir jetzt so langsam mal wissen müssten.#q


----------



## phirania (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

das ding hier stirbt doch hoffendlich,wenn wir endlich alle wieder zum angeln kommen.
mit oder ohne tarnklamotten....#d#d#d:q:q:q
habt euch alle wieder lieb.:l


----------



## Veit (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Tarnklamotten am Wasser sind für mich persönlich ein absolutes "Get No"! Aber warum nicht, wenn man es mag....


----------



## Fischotte (6. August 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

mal so nebenbei; gibts überhaupt Tarnhosen, speziell >>> Woodlandtarn-Hosen die keine Karottenform haben, sprich eine gerade Form/gerades Bein haben?

Die meisten Camouflage/Woodlandtarnhosen haben nen echt komischen Schnitt, obendrein noch mit überdimensionalen Beintaschen...

*würde mich über eine hilfreiche Antwort freuen!*


----------



## Trollwut (6. August 2013)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich hab 3 Lange und 3 kurze tarnhosen, die kurzen sin mittlerweile fast weiß, seit 5 Jahren fast täglich im gebrauch. sau angenehm, sau praktisch und unzerstörbar.
Die langen sin aus nem relativ dünnen Stoff, aber mit "Schnursenkeln unten eingebunden, damit lässt sich sich einfach und bequem hochklappen.

Und bei beiden grad die großen taschen sin super!

Edit: und grad beim angeln, wenn man zum stippen schnell ma an nen seerosenfeld latscht, was n weng weiter is, madendose in eine seite, haken, wirbel, bleie, etc. in die andere seite, klappt wunderbar!


----------



## rlweber02 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Moin Moin,

um mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben. Ich habe schon in vielen Teilen des Erdballs gefischt bzw. fischen dürfen. Das liegt zum großen Teil daran das ich 8 Jahre mit der Bundesmarine zur See gefahren bin. Von daher kenne ich mich auch ganz gut aus mit der Qualität der Kleidung. Von daher, keine Frage, die Kleidung (egal ob Flecktarn, Oliv oder Marineblau) ist sehr strapazierfähig und robust. DENNOCH WÜRDE ICH NIEMALS mit solcher Kleidung ans Wasser gehen. Warum? Zunächst einmal ist diese BW-Kleidung für mich Arbeitskleidung, genauso wie es der Blaumann eines Monteurs oder der Kittel eines Arztes ist. Alles davon ist Berufskleidung und dementsprechend auch hergestellt und gefertigt worden. Alles bequem, große Taschen und viel Stauraum. Dennoch bin ich fest davon überzeugt, nur weil der Arztkittel bequem ist, wird Herr Doktor das Ding niemals am Wasser tragen. Auch mein mir bekannter KFZ-Meister würde niemals auf die Idee kommen sich in seinem Blaumann ans Wasser zu stellen. Ich übe mein Hobby doch nicht in Arbeitskleidung aus. Weiterhin, man mag es mir verzeihen, sind das so selten dämlich aus wenn am Wasser junge wie betagte Herren sitzen, die Aussehen als wären sie die Veteranen sämtlicher Kriege bzw. sehen so aus als wollte sie gerade dort hin. Das schlimmste dabei ist, das die meisten noch nicht mal Dienst in den Streitkräften geleistet haben, sich immer darüber lustig machen, aber gerne für nen Schmalen Euro die Klamotten tragen. Lächerlich. Einem gedienten Vietnamkriegs-Veteran möchte ich das ja noch zugestehen wenn er sein altes Woodland-Hemd trägt, aber doch nicht “Heinz oder Julian“ (diese Namen sind nur wirrkürliche Beispiele die in etwa die Alterspanne wiedergeben soll), wenn sie mit ihrer “Ebsensuppe“ Kinder und Passanten erschrecken.

Weiterhin ist für mich folgender Aspekt noch viel wichtiger. Da ich schon einige Länder bereist habe und in diesen auch geangelt habe, ist mir folgendes aufgefallen. In den USA z.B sehen die meisten Angler aus wie Formel 1 Piloten in ihrer Angelkleidung. Alles voll mit Herstellerlogos und Werbung, dennoch sehr praktisch und Robust. Allerdings für meinen Geschmack doch etwas zu viel des Guten. Sei es drum. Jedenfalls sind Angler überwiegend angesehen Sportler und der Angelsport selber betrifft wirklich ein breite Maße.

Die Japaner widerrum, sind da etwas Stylischer. Taschen, Kleidung von sehr hoher Qualität, sehr modisch und Hipp (in teilweise sehr bunten Farben). Oft kann ma gar nicht erkennen ob da ein Surfer, Skater oder sonstiger Trendsportler steht. Auch hier sind Angler gern gesehene Sportler bei groß und klein.

Die Briten kommen überwiegend und oft im feinsten Zwirn ans Wasser. Der Angler gilt als Sportsmann und Gentleman. Angeln hat dort den gleichen Stellenwert wie das Jagen. Oft als Sport der “Gut-Betuchten“ betitelt (liegt auch daran das nicht soviel billiges Tackle den Markt überschwemt und sich die Heimischen Marken noch gut halten können). Von daher ist ein Angler oft nur am Kescher von einem Jäger zu unterscheiden.

Dann kommt der Deutsche Angler!!!!

Entweder in völlig vergammelter Kleidung, Puma-Jogger, kaputter-Kleidung (alten Klamotten mit denen ich noch nichtmal Müll rausbringen würde) und eben diesen Tarnklamotten.
Das Erscheinungsbild der Deutschen Angler trägt maßgeblich dazu bei, das wir als Sportler von der Gesellschaft, eben nicht als solche akzeptiert werden. Hin oder her, jeder kann sagen was er will, aber der erste Eindruck zählt immer, IMMER? Keiner von den meisten würde doch mit seinen ältesten und schäbigsten Klamotten auf den Fußballplatz gehen, oder? Ich gehe doch nicht meinem Hobby in Kleidung nach, mit welcher ich noch nicht mal in den Discounter gehen würde. Wir Angler führen noch immer ein Dasein im Schatten der Gesellschaft! Weil wir uns äußerlich von unserer schlechtesten Seite zeigen. Ja ich weiß, für viele spielt das äußerliche keine Rolle, wenn stört es, wenn ich in der Natur rumlaufe als wäre ich dem Zoo entflohen? Ganz ehrlich, das stört 80% der Bevölkerung. “Wer Jogginghose außerhalb seiner 4 Wände und dem Sport trägt, hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren“ (das kommt von K. Lagerfeld). Natürlich ist der liebe Karl ein exzentrischer Modemacher, wie eben die meisten. Aber er hat vollkommen recht!!! Wenn ich von mir und meiner Sportart überzeugen möchte (nicht nur für den eigenen Kochtopf) sondern auch um meinen Sport in die Gesellschaft zu etablieren, andere dafür zu begeistern um eventuell mehr Sportbegeisterte Fischer zu erreichen, dann kann ich doch nicht rumlaufen als hätte ich Tage unter der Brücke verbracht. Dann zählt der äußerliche Eindruck zuerst… Und keiner soll mir erzählen das es nicht so ist… Ist immer so, IMMER! In Arbeit, Job und Freizeit. Oder will mir jetzt einer erzählen er hätte seine Frau damals direkt angesprochen weil sie schön in Lumpen gekleidet, das Haar schön fettig und das Gesicht ungepflegt war? Den Job bekommen hat, weil der Chef von meiner Jogginghose so begeistert war und meine Woodland-Jacke Super zu meinen Adiletten gepasst hat? WOHL KAUM!

Wir sind auf einem guten Kurs aber eben noch lange nicht da wo wir hin wollen. Wir wollen ernst genommen werden und als Sportler akzeptiert werden, welche ihre Freizeit gerne in der Natur und mit der Natur verbringen. Da sind es wir Mutter Natur auch schuldig, uns wenigstens dementsprechend zu kleiden. Außerdem, wer sich ne 200€ Rute und mehr zulegt, der wird jawohl noch die paar Euros dafür über haben sich etwas gescheites zuzulegen, was nicht entweder im Kleidercontainer landet oder aus nem Armyshop ist.

Dann ist jedenfalls meine Meinung…
:vik:


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ach Gott, was für ein geiler Beitrag. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir edler Seefahrer.

Du sprichst mir in vielen Dingen aus der Seele. Ich werde immer dumm angemacht wenn ich mit guten Klamotten am Wasser sitze. Das stört mich natürlich nicht im geringsten aber es spiegelt das Bild vom deutschen Angler wieder, wie du es ja gut beschrieben hast.

Daumen hoch für den Beitrag.


----------



## phirania (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat???
Was soll dazu sagen.?#c
Gehe ich demnächst nur noch im Anzug mit Schlips und Kragen angeln... ?


----------



## Trollwut (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



phirania schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat???
> Was soll dazu sagen.?#c
> Gehe ich demnächst nur noch im Anzug mit Schlips und Kragen angeln... ?




Angeln mit Stil halt :m


----------



## RayZero (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



rlweber02 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> um mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben. Ich habe schon in vielen Teilen des Erdballs gefischt bzw. fischen dürfen. Das liegt zum großen Teil daran das ich 8 Jahre mit der Bundesmarine zur See gefahren bin. Von daher kenne ich mich auch ganz gut aus mit der Qualität der Kleidung. Von daher, keine Frage, die Kleidung (egal ob Flecktarn, Oliv oder Marineblau) ist sehr strapazierfähig und robust. DENNOCH WÜRDE ICH NIEMALS mit solcher Kleidung ans Wasser gehen. Warum? Zunächst einmal ist diese BW-Kleidung für mich Arbeitskleidung, genauso wie es der Blaumann eines Monteurs oder der Kittel eines Arztes ist. Alles davon ist Berufskleidung und dementsprechend auch hergestellt und gefertigt worden. Alles bequem, große Taschen und viel Stauraum. Dennoch bin ich fest davon überzeugt, nur weil der Arztkittel bequem ist, wird Herr Doktor das Ding niemals am Wasser tragen. Auch mein mir bekannter KFZ-Meister würde niemals auf die Idee kommen sich in seinem Blaumann ans Wasser zu stellen. Ich übe mein Hobby doch nicht in Arbeitskleidung aus. Weiterhin, man mag es mir verzeihen, sind das so selten dämlich aus wenn am Wasser junge wie betagte Herren sitzen, die Aussehen als wären sie die Veteranen sämtlicher Kriege bzw. sehen so aus als wollte sie gerade dort hin. Das schlimmste dabei ist, das die meisten noch nicht mal Dienst in den Streitkräften geleistet haben, sich immer darüber lustig machen, aber gerne für nen Schmalen Euro die Klamotten tragen. Lächerlich. Einem gedienten Vietnamkriegs-Veteran möchte ich das ja noch zugestehen wenn er sein altes Woodland-Hemd trägt, aber doch nicht “Heinz oder Julian“ (diese Namen sind nur wirrkürliche Beispiele die in etwa die Alterspanne wiedergeben soll), wenn sie mit ihrer “Ebsensuppe“ Kinder und Passanten erschrecken.
> 
> ...



Haha einfach nur geil :m
Steckt auf jeden Fall ganz viel Wahrheit mit drin!

Aber eine 200€ Mammut-Softshelljacke beim Angeln zu tragen seh ich irgendwie nicht ein. Irgendwann bleibt der Haken dran hängen, es reißt was auf weil man durchs Unterholz klettert oder man kommt mit Fischsabber in Berührung |bla: - da tuts dann doch die 39€ Regenjacke in Grün-Schwarz von Engelbert Strauß, auch wenn kein Angler im Katalog abgebildet ist.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Dazu eine kleine Geschichte, die sich heute Vormittag so zugetragen hat. Ich war müssig und aus purem Übermut habe ich ein Fachgeschäft für sportliche und ländliche Herrenmode betreten. Sachen, die man Outdoor und eben zum Angeln wunderbar tragen könnte. Ich sage deshalb könnte, weil es sich leider nicht um Herrenbekleidung handelte, sondern beim Blick auf die vorhandenen Konfektionsgrößen zum Vorschein kam, dass das Sortiment für Zwergwüchsige, Kinder und allerhöchstens schmale Jugendliche vorgesehen war. 

Auf meine Frage, ob sie auch wirklich was für erwachsene Männer hätten kam die verstörte Antwort: Ja aber (siehe dazu meine Signatur!), wir haben auch Größe 56 und sogar XXL!" - Bitte was soll ich damit? Fragte ich nach Oberhemden, oder Sacktüchern?

Jetzt bin ich aber vielleicht nur etwas stämmig und es gibt weit größere und breitere Männer als mich. Was bleibt also? Arbeitsklamotten und das Zeug aus dem Army-Shop. Handwerk und Armee wissen eben noch, wie Männer aussehen können, dass sie mehr Format haben können, als ein wackeliges Nachtkasterl!


----------



## rlweber02 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Edler Seefahrer ... da ist nett gesagt 

Versteh ich nicht? Warum wirst du dumm angemacht? Weil du auch bei der Ausübung deiner Freizeit auf ein gepflegstes Äußeres setzt? 

Es ist mir ein Rätsel, ehrlich! Hast du mal einen Jäger gesehen, der in Jogginghose auf seinem Hochsitz campiert? Ich nicht. Ich hab aber mal erlebt wie ein Jäger zu einem anderen gesagt:" Heilig Mutter Maria Gottes! Du willst doch wohl nicht in dem Anzug zur Jagd schreiten"? "Nein" antwortet der andere Jäger;"ich will heute nur zum Angeln"!

Da hats mich dann wirklich umgehauen. Als ich im Urlaub auf Cran Canaria war, hatte ich mir einen Guide besorgt, der mir die Tour auf Schwarbarsche eröffnen sollte. Wir traffen uns am Hafen, da er sagte er würde mich schon finden und erkennen (obwohl wir uns gar nicht kannten). Jedenfalls war es schon 30 Minuten über der Zeit und iregndwann sprach mich jemand an der auf der Suche nach einem deutschen Angler wäre. Ich sagte, ja, dass bin ich... Und er dann, "WIE" Gar kein Kriegskostüm an??? So wie alle deutschen die er guidet???

Das muss doch aufhören sowas... Lass dich bloss nicht beirren, mach weiter so und zeige das wir saubere und gepflegte Sportsmänner sind... Alle anderen haben noch nicht verstanden, das sich der Fisch nicht für meine Kleidung interessiert, sehr wohl aber die welche mich am Gewässer sehen. Und wie hat es damals während meiner Angelscheinprügung geheißen "DENKT DRAN, AM WASSER SEIT IHR NIE ALLEIN, ihr werdet immer gesehen.


----------



## Vanner (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich bin dann mal weg. Muß mir schnell ein paar hippe, knallig bunte Klamotten kaufen gehen. Wenn ich mich dann im Papagei Kostüm an den See setze, wissen wenigstens Alle das da ein Angler sitzt.:vik:


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



rlweber02 schrieb:


> "DENKT DRAN, AM WASSER SEIT IHR NIE ALLEIN, ihr werdet immer gesehen.



Stimmt. Wenn ihr also auf einen meist rauchenden "Laubhaufen" trefft, der sich gelegentlich bewegt, bitte um Rücksichtnahme, das bin ich!


----------



## rlweber02 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@Andal

leider muss ich da etwas widersprechen... 

Die Armee sowie das goldene Handwerk weiß nicht was echte Männer benötigen, sondern haben sich einfach im laufe der Zeit an das übergewicht der Herren anpassen MÜSSEN.

Dem Soldaten von heute geht es einfach zu gut!!! Teilweise schaffen sie noch nichtmal ihre Sporttests...

Daher muss sich auch die Truppenkelidung an die Volumen der Soladten anpassen. Viele sind schlichtweg einfach zu DICK. ganz einfach... das hat nichts mit kräftiger statur zu tun.

Mein Rugbytrainer hat früher immer gesagt wenn jemand ein nicht in Trikot der Größe M passt, dann ist er schlichtweg zu fett... Größe L gibt es nur für die, die Größer als 185 sind :q:q:q


----------



## RayZero (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wenn ihr also auf einen meist rauchenden "Laubhaufen" trefft, der sich gelegentlich bewegt, bitte um Rücksichtnahme, das bin ich!



Na wer so gut getarnt ist, wird sowieso nicht gesehen #h


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wenn du mir erklärst, wie man durch eine Diät seine Körpergröße, seine Armlänge verringert, dann ziehe ich meinen sehr erdverbundenen, speckigen und uraltehrwürdigen Angelhut vor dir. Auch ich war Längerdienender, aber halt nicht auf steril herausgeputzten Booten und Schiffen, sondern unmittelbar am Busen der Natur. Wir sind eben von sehr unterschiedlichen Umwelten gerägt.


----------



## Hecht32 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wenn das bedeutet, das ich irgendwie "grün, olive, braun oder schwarz" gekleidet bin. Immer!
Ich muß nicht wie eine Kampfmaschine rumrennen, aber der Natur angepasst. Meist sind die "Tarnklamotten" auch sehr praktisch und bequem. 
Was meiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht, ist knalle bunt oder in Jogginghose, Gummistiefel und rot/blaue Windjacke! 
Ich höre auch offt:"das taugt doch zum Angeln!" Aber für mich hat Angeln auch etwas mit Passion zu tun und da lege ich schon wert auf gute und "passende" Kleidung.


----------



## rlweber02 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Schlips und Krawatte???

Das ist es eben was ich meine... Schlips und Krawatte hat beim Angeln genaus so wenig zu suchen wie ein Korsett beim Boxen...

Das doch Unsinn...

Papageivogel hin oder her, lieber nen quitschbunten Sportangler als nen verkappten Vietnamkriegsveteranen...

Und ich bleibe dabei...

wer ausschließlich in der Lage ist, bequeme Kleidung nur im Army oder Handwerksbedarf zu bekommen (wegen der Größen), der hat (so leid mir das tut) ein ganz anderes Problem als DAS KORREKTE OUTFIT...

Aber ich denke das führt auch zu weit jetzt...

Dennoch allen viel Spass ab Morgen... In 8 Stunden ist bei uns endlich die Schonzeit vorbei :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



rlweber02 schrieb:


> Mein Rugbytrainer hat früher immer gesagt wenn jemand ein nicht in Trikot der Größe M passt, dann ist er schlichtweg zu fett... Größe L gibt es nur für die, die Größer als 185 sind :q:q:q




Wenn das ein Rugbytrainer sagt, hat er seinen Job schlichtweg verfehlt. Außer du redest vom Gay-7er. Da gibts nämlich Bohnenstangen. Aber wer sich mal richtige 15er Spieler anguckt... |wavey:

Bei mir spannt übrigens ein L T-shirt doch schon sehr gut. Und abnormal fett bin ich jetzt aucgh nicht, bei 1,86 Körpergröße


----------



## rlweber02 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@Andal,

ich denke einfach der LAden in dem du warst ist für den Hintern...

Ich trage auch L... Mein Trainer von damals würde mich wahrscheinlich jetzt richtig scheuchen:q

Das kann wirklich nicht sein... Da muss was gehen...

So ein quatsch...

Natürlich hab ich auch kollegen die was größer und länger brauchen... Ganz normal...

Das war ja auch nur als Spass gemeint... Nicht böse sein .

ES geht doch nicht darum ob jemand sich was aus dem Army-shop holt weilt es praktisch ist... Es geht wie immer um das gesamtbild... Army-Kleidung geht auch klar... aber die Dose Bier dabei.... Das sieht doch einfach ******* aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich bin auch für Kleidervorschriften beim Angeln..

Wenns da noch keine gesetzliche Vorgabe gibt, fehlt das einfach..

Einfach anziehen, was man will und damit bei sensiblen Fischen oder Mitmenschen Stress auslösen, geht ja gar nicht..

Wobei Fische ja noch sinnvoll verwertet werden können und so nur einmal dem Stress unbotmäßiger Anglerkleidung ausgesetzt sind. 

Menschen allerdings im Normalfall releast werden und somit weiterem Stress beim Anblick unbotmäßig gekleideter Angler ausgesetzt sind.

Man sollte das dringend dem DAFV vorschlagen, dass sie - wie beim Logo mit dem der Präsidentin eigenen Kunstverständnis - ein genauer Katalog erlaubter Angelklamotten ausgearbeitet und danach - bei den guten Beziehungen zur Politik - auch als Gesetzeswerk Eingang beim Angeln finden sollte..

Daran krankt das Angeln wirklich mit am Meisten, da muss dringend eine genaue Regel her - wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn weiter solche Anarchie erlaubt wäre?


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Mann versteht sich! #6


----------



## schwedenklausi (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Richtig toll waren ein paar "Angelkameraden" die mit Tarnanzügen zum
Buffet auf der Color Magic unterwegs waren.

schwedenklausi


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Richtig toll waren ein paar "Angelkameraden" die mit Tarnanzügen zum
> Buffet auf der Color Magic unterwegs waren.
> 
> schwedenklausi



Mittlerweile sortieren es die hohen Preise ja etwas aus, aber was man teilweise in Norwegen sehen musste und noch sieht, ist sehr schwer verdaulich. Da ist man geneigt, sich fremdzuschämen. Frei nach Kurt Tucholsky. "Muss man sich dort benehmen, oder waren schon mal Deutsche dort?"


----------



## rlweber02 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

@Trollwut

ich möchte das hier nicht sonderlich ausführen... 

ich denke (nein ich weiß es) nur weil ein shirt in größe L am ärmel spannt hat das nichts darüber zu sagen in welcher körperlichen verfassung du bist. Ich freue mich wenn du dich in deiner Haut so wohlfühlst und gönne es dir wenn dein tshirt in größe L am arm spannt... 

nur nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das beeindruckt mich leider gar nicht... 

um dich nochmal daran zu erinnern... (wenn du es nicht schon wissen solltest) ein starker muskel ist nicht dadurch zu erkennen ob er groß ist. In der Regel ist es so, das die meisten DISCOPUMPER ihre Musken aufplustern weil sie der ansicht sind das wäre stark. ist aber nicht!

Ein Beispiel:

Der Athlet, 186cm groß, T-Shirt in Größe L spannt am Arm... Legt sich auf die Bank und drückt 5 x 90 Kilo... danach schreit wie ein Elch in der Brunst weil das Tshirt noch mehr spannt...

Dann kommt der Kollege Maurer... 180cm groß, T-shirt in Größe M schlabbert am Ärmel...

Legt sich auf die Bank, drückt 5 x 120 Kilo, steht auf und holt noch ne Scheibe... Er schreit übrigens nicht, da dass T-Shirt noch nicht spannt...

Liegt daran... kollege Maurer ist wirklich stark (wegen der maloche)... Kollege Athlet ist nur auf ein aufgepumpter Discoläufer:q....

Leider sind mir solche Aussagen wie deine zu persönlich und kindisch... Von daher werde ich mich vom Forum wieder abmelden müssen um in einem anderen Forum mit erwachsenen sprechen zu können.


----------



## Trollwut (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



rlweber02 schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> 
> ich möchte das hier nicht sonderlich ausführen...
> 
> ich denke (nein ich weiß es) nur weil ein shirt in größe L am ärmel spannt hat das nichts darüber zu sagen in welcher körperlichen verfassung du bist. Ich freue mich wenn du dich in deiner Haut so wohlfühlst und gönne es dir wenn dein tshirt in größe L am arm spannt...




Vom Arm hat auch kein Mensch geredet. Und ins Fitnessstudio geh ich auch nicht, aus eben von dir beschriebenem Grund. Nur ..., die meinen dicke Arme heißt Kraft.

Übrigens selbst Rugbyspieler. |wavey:


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Tja... Größe M, Größe L... wenn ich mir eine Jacke kaufe, dann würds mich schon freuen, wenn meine Ellenbogen auch bedeckt wären.


----------



## Trollwut (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Tja... Größe M, Größe L... wenn ich mir eine Jacke kaufe, dann würds mich schon freuen, wenn meine Ellenbogen auch bedeckt wären.



Hat bei dir aber nen ganz anderen Grund, ne? 
http://cdn.images.express.co.uk/img/dynamic/128/590x/GORILLA-470276.jpg
:m


----------



## RayZero (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



rlweber02 schrieb:


> Leider sind mir solche Aussagen wie deine zu persönlich und kindisch... Von daher werde ich mich vom Forum wieder abmelden müssen um in einem anderen Forum mit erwachsenen sprechen zu können.



Das wirst du aber nicht finden


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Wir Silberrücken dürfen uns das erlauben. #6


----------



## schwedenklausi (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Es ist an der Zeit, das hier mal ein Mod einschreitet !

schwedenklausi


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Kleidervorschriften beim Angeln..
> 
> Wenns da noch keine gesetzliche Vorgabe gibt, fehlt das einfach..
> 
> Einfach anziehen, was man will und damit bei sensiblen Fischen oder Mitmenschen Stress auslösen, geht ja gar nicht..



So siehts doch aus. Immer schön bloss nicht anecken, immer schön den Mitmenschen gefallen. Da geht sie hin, Individualität und Freiheit. Immer schön Angepasst sein.

Wenn ich zum Watangeln fahre, dann hab ich auch weiterhin eine Jogginghose an und fahre damit dann auch zurück und gehe zur Not noch kurz Einkaufen. 

Und wenn sich daran einer stört, dann hat der weitaus größere Probleme als jemand, der nicht in ein M-Shirt passt oder der seine Jogginghose ausserhalb der eigenen 4 Wände trägt.

Übrigens, die Jäger laufen rum wie Models, fallen nicht negativ auf und gehören zur sich besser benehmenden oberen Schicht, während Angler ja nur ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft sind.

Und was hats denen in NRW genützt? Auch nichts. 

Also weiter schön anpassen und nicht anecken, bis nichts mehr von einem selber übrig ist.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Es ist an der Zeit, das hier mal ein Mod einschreitet !
> 
> schwedenklausi



Warum?


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



rlweber02 schrieb:


> Der Athlet, 186cm groß, T-Shirt in Größe L spannt am Arm... Legt sich auf die Bank und drückt 5 x 90 Kilo... danach schreit wie ein Elch in der Brunst weil das Tshirt noch mehr spannt...
> 
> Dann kommt der Kollege Maurer... 180cm groß, T-shirt in Größe M schlabbert am Ärmel...
> 
> ...



Es gibt Leute die haben einen Vorteil bei Zug-Übungen, andere wiederrum bei Druck-Übungen. Vielleicht ist dem "Disco-Pumper" egal, wenn andere mehr drücken als er. Bodybuliding ist nunmal ein Sport, wo keine sportliche Bestleistung, sondern der Körper das Ziel ist.

Wenn der Muskel spannt, ist das erste Ziel des Sportes also erreicht.

Ein Freund von mit ist zum Beispiel auch nicht so stark wie ein Maurer und drückt nicht soviel. Das ist eben der Preis für einen Bürojob als Investmentbanker und +150.000 Euro im Jahr statt Mindestlohn und körperlich zehrender "Maloche".

Kann er wohl gut mit leben.

Ich denke mit deiner Abmeldung tust du uns allen ein Gefallen.

Du scheinst ein paar Probleme zu haben, die größer sind als irgendeine Klamottenproblematik.


----------



## Vanner (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein paar Probleme zu haben, die größer sind als irgendeine Klamottenproblematik.



Das sehe ich auch so. Er geht ja über Klamotten, Körperbau bis hin zum Bier. Irgendwie scheint er ein Problem mit seinem Ego zu haben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Fürs sommerliche Welsspinnen in urbaner Umgebung kommt mir zeitnah das hier ins Haus:

http://www.spreadshirt.de/weiss-hippie-killer-t-shirts-C4408A11795950


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Fürs sommerliche Welsspinnen in urbaner Umgebung kommt mir zeitnah das hier ins Haus:
> 
> http://www.spreadshirt.de/weiss-hippie-killer-t-shirts-C4408A11795950



erinnert an die 80er... Popper überfährt man mit dem Chopper.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich trag immer sowas:

http://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/blingbling/

Natürlich nur um das ausartende "Naturschützerbestreben" der Verbände auszugleichen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



rlweber02 schrieb:


> Leider sind mir solche Aussagen wie deine zu persönlich und kindisch... Von daher werde ich mich vom Forum wieder abmelden müssen um in einem anderen Forum mit erwachsenen sprechen zu können.



Wenn es jemand anglerisch und auch menschlich drauf hat,kann er wegen meiner im Bastrock oder Spiderman Outfit am Gewässer auflaufen.

Umgekehrt beeindruckt mich ein Honk auch nicht im feinsten Tweed und Krawatte mit Windsor Knoten.

Kleider mögen ja Leute machen..

Aber gottlob macht das benehmen den Menschen.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Seid's doch ned so unentspannt. Morgen ist der erste Mai. Da dürft ihr Schalmeien blasend rote Fahnen schwingen, der Tradition huldigen und Maibäume aufstellen, den Hechten geht es wieder an den Kragen, keiner muss arbeiten und kann, wenn er sonst nix besseres vor hat, sie heillos besaufen. Da kriegt man sich doch nicht wegen ein paar lausiger Klamotten ins weniger werdende Haar.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Tarnklamotten = Arbeitsanzug .:q

Zweckmäßig und Praktisch wobei mir der Tarnlock ansich sch....
egal ist.


----------



## ronram (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Was andere Angler beim Angeln an Kleidung tragen ist mir herzlich egal.

Trage ich beim Angeln Tarnkleidung?
Manchmal. 
Bei der Bachforellenpirsch nahezu immer.

Ja und?
Ich trage auch mein Messer (kein Trageverbot) am Gürtel und niemand stört sich daran. 
Auch nicht in der Bahn...
Oder der Straßenbahn.


Leute....wenn ich mir schon Gedanken machen muss, mit welchem Outfit ich Nicht-Anglern gegenüber trete um einen gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen...
Dann frage ich mich doch zwangsläufig wie es wohl bei Passanten ankommt, wenn ich einem Fisch (vielleicht ja einem großen) die Kehle durchschneide und dann das Blut raussprudelt...


Das sind Probleme :-D:-D:-D


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



ronram schrieb:


> Das sind Probleme :-D:-D:-D


 
 Schon(end)zeitkoller ;+

 Die totale Freiheit erreicht man erst dann, wenn einem die Meinung der anderen schxxxegal ist.

 Schönen Tanz in den Mai. :q


----------



## daci7 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Keine Ahnung ob ich schonmal früher was hier geschrieben hab aber nun hab ich halt einen im Tee ... 
Ich geh ja nur im Tütü oder wenigstens im Minirock angeln - ist schwer zu finden in meiner Größe (oder eben Umfang) und außerdem find ich das auch selten in Tarnfleck ...
Ich glaub die einzige Feldbluse die ich hab ist über und über mit Patches von Punk- und Rockbands zugekleistert, die zieh ich aber auch seltest zum Angeln an.
Beim Angeln nur praktische Kleidung, wie das dann aussieht ist mir doch egal- geh ja nicht auf Brautschau. Was ein Karl L. dazu sagt ist mir sowas von egal.
Und wenn man mal von den Freaks aus USA, Japan und UK absieht sieht man das auch glaub ich großteils so. 
:m


----------



## Sneep (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Hallo,

ich trage keine Tarnklamotten beim Angeln.

Tarnklamotten angezogen und dann am Ufer lang trampeln wie eine Herde Gnus. Dem Fisch ist der Tarndruck auch egal, der nimmt optisch überwiegend die Bewegungen war. Ob mit oder ohne Tarnzeug, der Fisch nimmt es gleichgut wahr.

Welcher Grund bleibt denn da noch?

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass man nicht mit einem ISIS -Kämpfer verwechselt wird, die haben ähnliche modische Vortellungen.

Ich trage auch Tarnklamotten, aber nur bei Wehrübungen.

Sneep


----------



## uhitz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*

Ich trage zum Angeln auch noch immer meine BW-Tarnhose, aber einzig aus dem Grund weil ich sie recht bequem finde und die zusätzlichen Taschen (sonst habe ich keine Hose mit aufgesetzten Taschen) Platz fürs Kleinzeugverstauen bringen 

Weiterer Vorteil: man sieht den Dreck nicht so leicht :vik:


----------



## phirania (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wer trägt "Tarnklamotten"?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob ich schonmal früher was hier geschrieben hab aber nun hab ich halt einen im Tee ...
> Ich geh ja nur im Tütü oder wenigstens im Minirock angeln - ist schwer zu finden in meiner Größe (oder eben Umfang) und außerdem find ich das auch selten in Tarnfleck ...
> Ich glaub die einzige Feldbluse die ich hab ist über und über mit Patches von Punk- und Rockbands zugekleistert, die zieh ich aber auch seltest zum Angeln an.
> Beim Angeln nur praktische Kleidung, wie das dann aussieht ist mir doch egal- geh ja nicht auf Brautschau. Was ein Karl L. dazu sagt ist mir sowas von egal.
> ...



Passt schon.....|rolleyes
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...EQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNHkaXMnrWoHR0zTtV8qnBnkET6LcA


----------

